# Hunger Strikes Escalate 12 Detainees On Hunger Strike



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 26, 2013)

Hunger Strikes Escalate 12 Detainees On Hunger Strike

by ADDAMEER - Prisoner Support and Human Rights Association  2/26/2013

Hunger Strikes Escalate 12 Detainees On Hunger Strike - International Middle East Media Center

Detainee Ayman Sharawna (36 years old) from Dura Al Khalil: Sharawna started his hunger strike on July 1, 2012 in protest of his re-arrest under Article 186 of Military Order 1651. 

Detainee Samer Al-Issawi (33 years old) from Issawiya, Jerusalem: The Israeli Occupying Forces (IOF) re-arrested Issawi on July 7, 2012. He has been on hunger strike for over 200 days in protest of his arbitrary re-arrest.

Administrative Detainees Jafar Azzidine (41 years old) and Tarek Qaadan (40 years old), from Araba, Jenin: Azzidine and Qaadan started their hunger strike on 28 November 2012, in protest of their administrative detention orders.  On February 24, 2013, they were transferred from Ramleh Prison Clinic to Asaf Harove Hospital as their health condition seriously deteriorated after their refusal to drink water. They have a hearing tomorrow, to confirm a three month renewal of their administrative detentions, that will be at the hospital due to their fragile health and their inability to move.

There are 8 new hunger striker prisoners:

Detainee Mona Qa'adan from Araba, Jenin: Qa'adan entered a hunger strike on February 20, 2013 in support of her detained brother, Tarek Qa'adan, who is also on hunger strike. She is presently in isolation as punishment for having joined the hunger strike.

Prisoner Maher Abdellatif Younis, age 54, the longest serving Palestinian prisoner in the Occupations jails: Younis began his hunger strike on  February 24, 2013 and is currently in Gilboa Prison. He announced his strike with the goal of shedding light on the issue of pre-Oslo prisoners (who currently number 109), and the necessity of their release en masse without appeal. He has spent over 30 years behind bars.

Administrative detainee Hazem Al-Tawil, resident of the city of Al-Khalil (Hebron): He entered an open hunger strike on February 20, 2013 after one day of detention in protest of the issuing of a six-month administrative detention order against him. He previously spent 1 1/2 years in administrative detentions.

Detainee Samer Al-Barq (38 years old) from Jayyous, Qalqilia: He has been administratively detained since February 24, 2010. He has participated in prior hunger strikes, as well.

Addameer learned that detained Younis Al-Hroub announced a hunger strike in protest of his administrative detention. Prisoners Ayman Saker, Sofian Rabie and Omar Dar Ayyoub announced an open hunger strike in support of the other striking prisoners

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 26, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hunger Strikes Escalate 12 Detainees On Hunger Strike
> 
> by ADDAMEER - Prisoner Support and Human Rights Association  2/26/2013
> 
> ...


Does this mean the prison cooks will get more paid leave? Since no one is stuffing their gut. (Except Samer, he has delivery privilege)


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 26, 2013)

You mean to tell me Samir is still alive after not eating for 7 months? How the hell does that work?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 26, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> You mean to tell me Samir is still alive after not eating for 7 months? How the hell does that work?


I think he sleepwalks and raids the community fridge. That doesnt count as eating.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 27, 2013)

I call all Palestinian prisoners to NOT GIVE UP until their demand are feel,. to CONTINUE their hunger strike, if needed for MONTHS more!

LOL!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 27, 2013)

Wouldn't it be just so sad if they all died? Ya right a few more dead terrorists like I give a shit.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)

Reading these posts and human beings laughing about others dying, I cannot help but think about the crowds who watched as Jesus was crucified and their cheers and their laughter and their mocking and cruel and inhumane words. It is kind of like each of the posters here by their words they write are crucifying Jesus one more time! We see the choices to love or to hate are the same now as then and many still making that second choice. Sherri


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Reading these posts and human beings laughing about others dying, I cannot help but think about the crowds who watched as Jesus was crucified and their cheers and their laughter and their mocking and cruel and inhumane words. It is kind of like each of the posters here by their words they write are crucifying Jesus one more time! We see the choices to love or to hate are the same now as then and many still making that second choice. Sherri



Meanwhile you cheer when the terrorists launch missiles rockets and mortars at schools, day care centers, shopping malls and other civilian targets. You cheer when suicide bombers blow up school buses, public transport buses and pizza parlors. Talk about sick and disgusting?


----------



## Lipush (Feb 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> You mean to tell me Samir is still alive after not eating for 7 months? How the hell does that work?


----------



## Lipush (Feb 27, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Reading these posts and human beings laughing about others dying, I cannot help but think about the crowds who watched as Jesus was crucified and their cheers and their laughter and their mocking and cruel and inhumane words. It is kind of like each of the posters here by their words they write are crucifying Jesus one more time! We see the choices to love or to hate are the same now as then and many still making that second choice. Sherri
> ...



Well said! Sherri believes one should not cheer when Perisoners in Israel die, people should never cheer others dying! UNLESS, they're Israelis.

In that case, it is even recommended.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Reading these posts and human beings laughing about others dying, I cannot help but think about the crowds who watched as Jesus was crucified and their cheers and their laughter and their mocking and cruel and inhumane words. It is kind of like each of the posters here by their words they write are crucifying Jesus one more time! We see the choices to love or to hate are the same now as then and many still making that second choice. Sherri
> ...



Not True. None of that even happening except in minds of those who want to keep crucifying Jesus over and over and over again, like you!


----------



## Lipush (Feb 27, 2013)

Did you forget your own words, Sherri?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/israe...ed-5-injured-in-pipe-blast-near-dead-sea.html

In reponse to a story telling about Israeli civilians being killed in a traffic accidents, Ms Sherri- *"Your story gives me something to smile about this morning"*


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



No one is firing indiscriminately into Israel from Gaza? You want us to take you seriously and you post that? God you are stupider then I thought.


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 27, 2013)

"I call this reaping what one has sown, to see bad things happen to people doing bad things.

I look forward to watching more of that reaping process unfold."

The same post as previously linked to.  I hope sherri enjoys her meal of her words.


----------



## PredFan (Feb 27, 2013)

Who cares? Hope they starve. More dead terrorists.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



STOP DISTORTING WHAT  I SAID, and putting your words into my mouth. I did not say that. I have nothing to do with your filthy words and your filthy hate. I am Blessed to watch, in the acts of these hunger strikers,  12 men and women hunger and thirst for justice and righteosness like Jesus did. Nothing you say about them takes anything away from their acts of sacrifice. I just have to remember to keep my eyes on Jesus and limit my thoughts about hate like yours. You and your ilk of haters are not to hate or I become just like you, what you need is prayer! There must be a lot of hurting behind all that hate!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> "I call this reaping what one has sown, to see bad things happen to people doing bad things.
> 
> I look forward to watching more of that reaping process unfold."
> 
> The same post as previously linked to.  I hope sherri enjoys her meal of her words.



Words taken out of context out of one poster's hate of another, I will pray right now for you and ask God to forgive you for wishing these 12 men and women to die.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hunger Strikes Escalate 12 Detainees On Hunger Strike
> 
> by ADDAMEER - Prisoner Support and Human Rights Association  2/26/2013
> 
> ...



Great news.  That means the food will last longer.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > "I call this reaping what one has sown, to see bad things happen to people doing bad things.
> ...



What is the name of the God you are praying to?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hunger Strikes Escalate 12 Detainees On Hunger Strike
> ...



And you call yourself a Christian? As you stand crucifying Jesus again, you call yourself a Christian!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 27, 2013)

You are a bald faced liar Sherri. You said no attacks were happening against Israel and implied none had happened in the past. You are BEYOND stupid, you either believe what you said, which makes you ignorant as hell or you know you are lying which makes you something worse.


----------



## sealadaigh (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



would you mind horribly not bringing up god shite all the time and leave jaysus fookin' H christ out of this.

and yeah, gunny, you are a friggin' liar. sherri cheered no such thing.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You are a bald faced liar Sherri. You said no attacks were happening against Israel and implied none had happened in the past. You are BEYOND stupid, you either believe what you said, which makes you ignorant as hell or you know you are lying which makes you something worse.



Please stop saying I said things I never said. You are obviously trying to divert the topic. There is a hearing today for two men who are so near death they cannot move their bodies  Does that mean nothing to you?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Trying to somehow get through to people, get them to see what they are doing.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 27, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> "I call this reaping what one has sown, to see bad things happen to people doing bad things.
> 
> I look forward to watching more of that reaping process unfold."
> 
> The same post as previously linked to.  I hope sherri enjoys her meal of her words.



Everytime Sherri will complain about "racism" or "blood thirst" of 'Zionists', She'll find me reminding her about that small post that basically screams that- "The Truth shall set you free".

And what a moment of Truth that was...!


----------



## Lipush (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > "I call this reaping what one has sown, to see bad things happen to people doing bad things.
> ...



How can the words be taken out of context, when I put the link to your post itself?

How can you be "Blessed" with anything? You LIE through your teeth!

Why don't you admit the truth that in your eyes, the only life that's worth are of Palestinians?

Stop the deciet, Sherri! Deciet was not the way of your Messiah!


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




   Notice that the whore continues to repeat the deicide fantasy ---the very libel 
her kith and kin parroted as they grabbed babies by the ankles and smashed 
their brains out against stone walls      Notice that she refers to an event----
a crucifixion----- as some kind of  UNIQUE EVENT-----she focuses only on one 
victim of the filth imposed by her kith and kin  2000 years by her beloved 
PONTIUS POILATE  upon at least 20,000 jews upon whom the filthy disgusting 
whore   SPITS------even more ludicrously----she MAKES ACCUSATIONS over the 
dead bodies of HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS   murdered by HER KITH AND KIN that 
the VICTIMS OF HER FILTH  harboring the same kind of hatred with which 
SHE WAS SUCKLED FROM BIRTH

   for the record----her hero samer was convicted of several episodes of 
   attempted murder-----planning and attending to the arming of many '
   terrorist actions-----there are people in US jails whose similar activities 
   were to sherri's dismay----also thwarted.     She even supports the gross 
   murdering pig   SHAYKH ABDEL RAHMAN   in jail for murdering american 
   citizens in a plot that was INTENDED TO KILL THOUSANDs   ----but managed 
   to put down a mere  six or seven humans upon whom whores like sherri
   dance in the name of  allah, isa, and the rapist pig

        sherri----you want to see   Abdel Rahman released too?      his whores and 
             pimps are also   "HUNGERING FOR YOUR VERSION OF 'justice' "


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > You are a bald faced liar Sherri. You said no attacks were happening against Israel and implied none had happened in the past. You are BEYOND stupid, you either believe what you said, which makes you ignorant as hell or you know you are lying which makes you something worse.
> ...



Reading the two prisoners will be released, but not til May.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 27, 2013)

They get released.

Now, when will OUR prisoner be released?


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



You're very ill, dear.  You are deceived by your hatred.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



If a grown man wants to starve himself to death, what am I supposed to do about it?


----------



## Lipush (Feb 27, 2013)

Say "Just don't die in my garden"?


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz (Feb 27, 2013)

Sherri, tell us what Jesus would do if a man decides to starve himself to death.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, nice question!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > AsheedMidrarwz said:
> ...



Look in the mirror and confront your hatred, that is my advice to you. I am not desiring the deaths of 12 men and women on hunger strike, I desire they live and there is no hate in that!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> Sherri, tell us what Jesus would do if a man decides to starve himself to death.



I have His words to believe in and find comfort in, Jesus said blessed are those who hunger and thirst for justice, for they shall be filled!


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> You mean to tell me Samir is still alive after not eating for 7 months? How the hell does that work?



Because this is all one big joke, welcome to Pallywood.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



No one is dying, these guys are all eating kufta with asha and potat, so shut the fuck up.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Reading these posts and human beings laughing about others dying, I cannot help but think about the crowds who watched as Jesus was crucified and their cheers and their laughter and their mocking and cruel and inhumane words. It is kind of like each of the posters here by their words they write are crucifying Jesus one more time! We see the choices to love or to hate are the same now as then and many still making that second choice. Sherri



If they were actually dying, you might have a point, but Samir has been on his hunger strike for 7 months and no one can tell me why he is not dead. You want this to be taken seriously? Then tell the truth. Why is Samir alive?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Reading these posts and human beings laughing about others dying, I cannot help but think about the crowds who watched as Jesus was crucified and their cheers and their laughter and their mocking and cruel and inhumane words. It is kind of like each of the posters here by their words they write are crucifying Jesus one more time! We see the choices to love or to hate are the same now as then and many still making that second choice. Sherri
> ...



Because Samir is eating top shelf cuisine in the Israeli jails, here is what he had for lunch today.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 27, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > You mean to tell me Samir is still alive after not eating for 7 months? How the hell does that work?
> ...



We know that, but I've been trying off and on for a couple of months to force Sherri to explain why he hasn't died. She wants to be taken seriously, but she won't be until she can address the fraud of these hunger strikes.


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0jDTmV1scA&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Why is he alive?


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 27, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


More likely this:


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Washed down with this.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0jDTmV1scA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...



One of the other posters was telling me you could do like a partial hunger strike or something?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Reading these posts and human beings laughing about others dying, I cannot help but think about the crowds who watched as Jesus was crucified and their cheers and their laughter and their mocking and cruel and inhumane words. It is kind of like each of the posters here by their words they write are crucifying Jesus one more time! We see the choices to love or to hate are the same now as then and many still making that second choice. Sherri
> ...



You got a link to support that claim?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Who cares? Hope they starve. More dead terrorists.



They aren't all terrorists.

There's a substantial portion of children jailed with adults who's only crime is throwing stones.  Others are held on "administrative detention" without charges or hearings.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> > Sherri, tell us what Jesus would do if a man decides to starve himself to death.
> ...



In other words, even Jesus can't stop a man from starving himself to death.  So why do you accuse me of "crucifying Jesus gain"?  You're very ill, dear.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz (Feb 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares? Hope they starve. More dead terrorists.
> ...



Why don't the parents teach their children to behave.  If kids on my block were out throwing stones at people, they would be rounded up also if the parents didn't do anything about it.  Useful idiots always have an excuse for bad behavior of those who hate.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2013)

*Please try to keep the thread on topic*


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares? Hope they starve. More dead terrorists.
> ...



Dude stones hurt, if I went out and threw a stone at a cops head where I live I would be locked up too.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz (Feb 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> *Please try to keep the thread on topic*



Are you speaking to me?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> *Please try to keep the thread on topic*



What? You don't like the fact we know that A) the hunger strike is a JOKE and B) pally sympathizers claim no one is sending rockets bombs, missiles and mortars indiscriminately by the hundreds into Israel and by the thousands in the past. Or perhaps C) the fact that you and others can support terrorists that openly admit they target schools buses and day care centers?

By the way I was not aware that new rules were in effect in this forum, just politics.  As for on topic everything HAS been on topic. Sherri claims people are dying from hunger but can't explain why one of them has supposedly been on a Hunger strike for 7 MONTHS. Nor can she explain why she openly supports terrorists that purposefully target attack and kill civilians.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 27, 2013)

Those who believe stones are not a weapon, should google "The Palmer killing" or simply read this:






While driving to Jerusalem with his infant son, Asher's car was struck by rocks, apparently thrown from a passing vehicle. One of the rocks went through the front windshield, striking him in the head and causing the car to veer of the road and flip over. Father and son were killed in the crash.

"It was clearly a terrorist attack. Asher's gun had been stolen, there were rocks inside the vehicle and it was clear Asher was hit by a rock," Palmer's family said after police informed them of their conclusion that the incident was in fact the result of a terror attack.

Asher&#8217;s brother-in-law, Aharon Peretz said, "Yonatan, my nephew, was the most beautiful child in the world, with amazing blue eyes. People used to stop me in the street and say what a little angel your sister has, with eyes as blue as the heavens, a baby that at only 10 months old started to walk."

Yonatan was killed just days before his first birthday. His mother, a nurse in Shaarei Zedek hospital, worked the night shift on Thursday, and when she completed her shift bought him a blue car in the hospital gift shop. The unopened gift remains in her parents' home in Jerusalem, where Asher and Yonatan were expected to join them for Shabbat.

Yonatan Palmer was buried with his father Asher in the Hebron cemetery. He is survived by his mother Puah.


----------



## PredFan (Feb 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares? Hope they starve. More dead terrorists.
> ...



Children can't be terrorists? 

Are the children also on the hunger strike?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2013)

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Good question.  Why is it when settler children chuck stones they get a free pass and when Palestinian children chuck stones they get beaten and jailed?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



So they are all terrorists eh?  Israel can't possibly make a mistake or do anything wrong?  Really now?


----------



## PredFan (Feb 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



But Isreal isn't starving them are they? They themselves are on a hunger strike. Are they in jail by mistake? Possibly, but I seriously doubt it. At any rate, if they starve then it's their fault. Good riddance I say.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 27, 2013)

Has anyone died from this "hunger strike" yet?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Those who believe stones are not a weapon, should google "The Palmer killing" or simply read this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those were children driving that car?

On the other hand, these stone throwers got a free pass.




> QALQILIA, (PIC) Jewish settlers threw stones at a Palestinian car east of Qalqilia on Tuesday injuring three civilians including a year and a half old baby girl, local sources said.
> 
> They said that Adnan Suwan from Amatin village was passing in his car near a settlement when a group of settlers threw stones at his car smashing the front window shield.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Stop that, now you made me hungry!  LOL


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz (Feb 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Let me know when you can honestly address the question without resorting to propaganda.  I see now why you posted the "get back on topic" bullshit.  You're seeing something you don't like so you're trying to bully the direction of the thread.  Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Those who believe stones are not a weapon, should google "The Palmer killing" or simply read this:
> ...



Throwing stones is terrorism.

Niether should get a "free pass", no matter of Jews or Arabs.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



I agree except - children should not be treated like adults, and Palestinian children are.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2013)

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > AsheedMidrarwz said:
> ...




I'm addressing the issue with relevant links - if you want to start flaming off topic posts directed at other posters with the intent of derailing the thread - feel free.  But I suggest you check the rules while you're at it.  Plenty of other posters on both sides of the issue here seem to be able to carry on a debate and stay relatively on topic.  It's not rocket science 

Back to the topic....the implication that these hunger strikers are all terrorists seems unsupported given that many - including minors - can be held in "administrative detention", minors are jailed with adults and are jailed on charges that Jewish children get a free pass on.

I'll pass on fucking myself, but feel free to indulge yourself if that is your chosen direction


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2013)

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > *Please try to keep the thread on topic*
> ...



Not specifically.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



What is that you suggest?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > *Please try to keep the thread on topic*
> ...



The rules aren't the same as in Politics - but the boardwide rule has always been that off topic posts are subject to removal, it's not usually enforced unless it's derailing a thread. There is not problem with discussing any of the above but when the thread turns into non-topical attacks on other posters (on both sides) that's pretty much Flame Zone material.   Should be easy to refute Sherri's claims without derailing an entire thread into a flamefest right?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Treat them the same as Jewish children under the law.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 27, 2013)

Jewish children who threw stones in settlements were investigated without the present of a special system for children. Some were threatened (Something which was not told to global media).

So you just might wanna reconsider that


----------



## skye (Feb 27, 2013)

The big mistake made is not realizing the reason why this so called "children" are in trouble with the Israelis.

They are encouraged to commit serious acts of violence such as throwing rocks at cars and these incidents have cause serious injuries.

Some of these "children" are in fact strong teenagers and really aren't much different from adults!


----------



## Ernie S. (Feb 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Sherri's claims have been refuted repeatedly, yet she continues to make them and doesn't address the questions posed to her. When she makes an attempt at intellectual honesty, you can expect the same from her opponents. Until then, she has made herself "fair game".


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Jewish children who threw stones in settlements were investigated without the present of a special system for children. *Some were threatened* (Something which was not told to global media).
> 
> So you just might wanna reconsider that



You got a source to validate that?

They were investigated as adults?


----------



## Lipush (Feb 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Jewish children who threw stones in settlements were investigated without the present of a special system for children. *Some were threatened* (Something which was not told to global media).
> ...



2 TV articles on Israeli channel 2 days ago told the story of "settler" children arrested for stone throwing. They were threatened to be taken from their parents, suffered under the burden of investigation and had no social servie involved in their case.

I don't think this article is valid online anymore, though.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn  
Reading these posts and human beings laughing about others dying, I cannot help but think about the crowds who watched as Jesus was crucified and their cheers and their laughter and their mocking and cruel and inhumane words. It is kind of like each of the posters here by their words they write are crucifying Jesus one more time! We see the choices to love or to hate are the same now as then and many still making that second choice. Sherri



   Unlike  sherri     I actually read the New Testament----long ago---but I have 
a good memory for that which I read ..     I do not recall  "crowds"  laughing and 
mocking----I recall that a few people close to Jesus were there----who were the 
"LAUGHING MOCKING CROWDS"?      Well----sherri did make note of the fact that 
as far as she knows---there were no jews living in Jerusalem----only  "palestinians"---
so it was palestinianis laughing and mocking-----
Actually..   I do not even remember that from my remote reading of the book....     
The only people who were mocking 
Jesus WHEN I READ THE BOOK----were the roman soldiers who were banging the 
nails in         ANYONE OUT THERE GOT A DIFFERENT VERSION?  

I think sherri is a bit confused---she is thinking of her remote kith and kin 
at the AUTO DE FE


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 27, 2013)

Coyote said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Says a mod with an agenda. You support her view of things so cry foul when we point out the problems. Nothing was derailing the thread. We asked her why a person was not dead after supposedly being on a hunger strike for 7 MONTHS. And we ask her why she was all weepy eyed for terrorists that purposefully target civilians, women and children.

She lied in one response claiming that the terrorists had not in fact launched multiple attacks with mortars rockets and missiles aimed at civilian cities.


----------



## sealadaigh (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



it ain't workin' and i really don't think appealing to jesus is gonna sway a whole lot of jewish people.

besides, they got at least  two jesuses on their side with jerimiah and hosscum against your one and they are gonna vaporise the jews aand carry them to heaven while yours keeps sending to hell so i damn sure know this. if i am the kind of person who is willing to get the tip of my penis cut off and have to believe in jesus, i am going to believe in the vaporising esus of happineness raather that the hellfire and damnation jesus.

and if you think otherwise, perhaps you ought to get into this crucifiction business yourself because you are good at beating your head against s brick wall.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Samer Issawi has been on a hunger strike for over 200 days, at times he has drank water, at times he has taken minerals and glucose additives. And this is the explanation as to how he is still alive, that and God, that is my opinion about this. It is also possible he has been force fed against his will at times, that cannot be ruled out as he is largely kept in solitary confinement and Israel refuses to allow independent physicians to examine him.  I provide sources in this thread and others, addressing Samer's hunger strike. You could read the articles for yourself and know  all of this. It is no secret. The further confusion arises, I think, from people mixing up his and Ayman's cases. Ayman has suspended his hunger strike on a few occasions, I think in December and January when he was falsely promised he was going to be released. Some of the media and even PA officials have incorrectly at times called Samer Issawis hunger strike intermittent, and that is simply not true. Here is a link to an interview with a spokesperson for Samer Issawis family, who is heading the Facebook campaign for Samer in the US addressing this. 

Interview with Daleen Elshaer, co-head of the "Free Samer Al Issawi Campaign"








As for the rest of your post, what I read is words you stated I have siad that I did not say. I really wish you would stop doing that, attributing to me words I never said.

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Hossfly (Feb 27, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


Why SealScum, am I bringing up Jesus?  One would think that he comes to Frau Sherri every night and has conversations with her.  Why not make it a menage a trois so you can join in the conversation.  No pro-Israel poster here is talking about vaporizing the Jews as far as I can ascertain, but I wonder how much time it is going to take for you to get a prayer mat and start praying 5 times a day.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)

Samer Issawi vows to continue hunger strike following Jerusalem court sentence today 2/21/13

"Palestinian political prisoner Samer Issawi, who has been on full and partial hunger strike since his arrest at a Jerusalem checkpoint in July 2012, was sentenced to eight months today by a Jerusalem magistrate court. His sentence begins at the date of his arrest, meaning that he has one month of this sentence left to serve. Shireen Issawi, Samers sister, and the Palestinian human rights group Addameer confirmed today that Issawi vows to continue with his hunger strike which has caused his weight to dramatically drop and urgent warnings regarding his health.

However Issawi faces an additional two decades of imprisonment as Israel claims he has violated the terms of his conditional release from prison during the October 2011 prisoner exchange, invoking a military court order based on secret evidence that would compel him to serve out the remaining 20 years of his original 30-year sentence. Israel claims that Issawi, a resident of an East Jerusalem neighborhood, entered West Bank areas in violation of the conditions of his release."

Samer Issawi vows to continue hunger strike following Jerusalem court sentence today | The Electronic Intifada

Israel's redetention of Samer Issawi violates intl law, as no new charges have been filed against him. Military orders that allow imprisonment without charges being filed and which do not allow defendants to hear evidence against them and have a fair trial violate intl law. They are in the very same category as  "administrative detentions", which intl authorities have issued multiple reports about, over the  past year, finding Israel's practices with respect to administrative detentions,  violate intl law.

Either Isreal should charge Samer and Ayman and all the other administrative detainees with offenses that are lawfully crimes under intl law and afford them fair trials, or Israel should release them. That is what the requirements of intl law demand of the Occupier of Palestine, Israel.

Sherri


----------



## sealadaigh (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



sherri, this man and these men have made a mockery out of what could have been and should have been a very legitimate protest of prison conditions and may have done irreparable harm to those prisoners who embark on such a course in the future. look at all the posts ridiculing him.

a fast is not a hunger strike.

if samer wants to salvage this, he has to take that step and stop treating this like a game. this is a game of will and all he is doing is showing that the israeli will is strong and that his is weak and, as a representative of the prisoners, the prisoner's will is weak.

he chose this. he needs to really begin to die or make israel capitulate.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...



I do not know if you have that Jesus stuff right, but I cannot make the blind see, that is for sure. So, I will try to ignore them and just address the topic, men's lives are on the line, and women's lives,  and there are even children detained by Israel and they are often held under under administrative detention too. The lives of all the prisoners matter, none have received fair trials in Israel's kangaroo military courts. Their crime, being born Palestinian and taking some sort of stand, perhaps, against the Occupation. Israel calls all Resistance Terrorism, while intl law calls Resistance to Occupation 100 percent lawful, nonviolent resistance and armed resistance. Now, I am not saying war crimes are lawful, but outside of being required to abide by intl laws that prevent attacks on civilians and other provisions of The Fourth Geneva Convention, resistance to Occupation is lawful under intl law. 

What we have is over 4000 Palestinian political Prisoners, I think it is about 4800,  that Israel holds unlawfully, every single prisoner is held in violation of international law. And I, for one, think it is up to people of conscience in this world to stand up against these crimes agaisnt humanity by which Israel unlawfully holds every single man and woman and child who is held as a Palestinian prisoner inside Israel and the OPT.

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Take your eyes off the posts, who cares about them? It is speaking up for what is right that matters and never stop doing that, I do not care about the posts. And how they carry out a hunger strike, the prisoners, has to be each individual's choice, it is their burden and they choose how to carry it out. And the other thing is they really cannot control all of this, how do they, for example, stop a force feeding when they are in isolation, which could be happening? Life is not perfect, hunger strikes are not perfect, hunger strikers are not perfect, people are flawed, we all make the best of it.


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 27, 2013)

One supposes that it's escaped sherri's notice somehow that many of Samer's activities were indeed in violation of the laws against targeting civilians EVEN while engaging in 'lawful armed resistance to occupation' - not once but on several different occasions.

So it doesn't seem to be 'unlawful' for Israel to detain this man, after all.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> One supposes that it's escaped sherri's notice somehow that many of Samer's activities were indeed in violation of the laws against targeting civilians EVEN while engaging in 'lawful armed resistance to occupation' - not once but on several different occasions.
> 
> So it doesn't seem to be 'unlawful' for Israel to detain this man, after all.



He was released in a prison exchange deal. That means the prior acts cannot be the basis to detain him. There are no allegations of new crimes carried out and no charges have been lodged against him for any new crimes. That means his present detention is unlawful.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > One supposes that it's escaped sherri's notice somehow that many of Samer's activities were indeed in violation of the laws against targeting civilians EVEN while engaging in 'lawful armed resistance to occupation' - not once but on several different occasions.
> ...




wrong again  sherri      SAMER is a disgusting piece of shit criminal  ----he is guilty of 
attempting to murder people in the manner shit like you enjoy.    In order to rescue 
an entirely innocent man from SHIT LIKE YOU----Israel agreed to  realease SHIT LIKE
YOU   ----with conditions-----Samer---who is SHIT LIKE YOU----violated the terms 
of his release.     Hi       His release --which was accomplished in order to 
get SHIT LIKE YOU to  release a  HOSTAGE    does not clear him or the fact that he 
IS SHIT LIKE YOU.     Samer   who is SHIT LIKE YOU----violated the TERMS OF HIS 
release       He was shit        and he is still shit   ----like you


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)

Samer Issawi has been transferred to two separate hospitals today by those who unlawfully imprison him. His condition is reportedly worsening.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Samer Issawi has been transferred to two separate hospitals today by those who unlawfully imprison him. His condition is reportedly worsening.


The stupid SOB lacks nourishment. He needs to eat.


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > One supposes that it's escaped sherri's notice somehow that many of Samer's activities were indeed in violation of the laws against targeting civilians EVEN while engaging in 'lawful armed resistance to occupation' - not once but on several different occasions.
> ...



As has been explained before - he was released ON PAROLE, which he broke.  That alone is enough, as I understand the situation - he violated parole and such offenses do indeed result in re-incarceration.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



As a I have explained, Samer Issawi's detention violates international law. His detention violates The Fourth Geneva Convention. Not that this means anything to Zionists who violate intl law with Impunity. I cannot wait to see Zionism fall, what a day of celebration that shall be!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOxOWAHesKI&feature=youtube_gdata_player]'HUNGRY' - HipHop by Doc Jazz - SAVE SAMER ISSAWI ! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


What Constitutes a Parole Violation and What to Do If You Violate Your Parole - Avvo.com


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> 'HUNGRY' - HipHop by Doc Jazz - SAVE SAMER ISSAWI ! - YouTube


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNigDOHz4j0]Ray Stevens - Ahab the Arab - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


You have already said on several occasions that you can't wait for Zionism to fail and that you will celebrate.  Meanwhile, have you ever thought that there are many in this world who would like to see Islam go bye-bye or at least undergo a Reformation, especially those in Muslim countries -- Hindus, Buddhists, Christians, etc. etc. -- who are being harassed and have seen their friends and relatives murdered by your Muslim friends.  Of course, you being a "good Christian woman" never considers what happens to these people.

Bomb Blasts: After Hyderabad, now Haridwar targeted - Oneindia News


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



And to think, it may very well be something in the nature of a universal truth, that it is the death of the martyrs ( Samer Issawi will likely soon be a martyr),  which will take us more quickly to that day of celebration! They die to save, to free others! Martin Luther King Jr spoke about seeking social justice as a salvation for a society. And he knew it required sacrifice of self, I think he knew he was going to be killed one day. Sacrifice of lives hastens the end of Occupation and all its Injustices, and Samer Issawi walks in the footsteps of  Martin Luther King  Jr. and all the other Martyrs throughout History. Not a bad legacy to leave this life with!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



It is not a parole violation. All the man did was travel between two places in East Jerusalem, two places within Occupied Palestine. Restrictions on freedom of movement by Occupiers violate The Fourth Geneva Convention. You keep ignoring intl law and its requirements. Israel is trying to renege on the prisoner exchange agreement and is not acting in good faith. Should Galid Shalit be reimprisoned? He should be careful, you know, it is probably making people angry Israel trying to renege on the release of all these prisoners relying on secret evidence and no due process rights. The detention of Samer Issawi is unlawful, and nothing any Zionist chooses to say or do will change that.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 27, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...


I thought to be a good martyr you have to take a few Jews out with you.  Has Sammy killed some Jews that we are unaware of so that he will get his 72 Virgins?  I actually think Martin Luther King would be saying "Eat Sammy, eat --- there are no virgins up there."


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 27, 2013)

If his parole required that he NOT travel without certain conditions - then he indeed violated it, as some others released have also done.  Where are you getting your info about the release terms?


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 27, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Considering Samer's violent history and Dr. King's support for Israel and Zionism - I don't really suppose Samer would be any too pleased to be in Dr. King's company......  Samer would be much more comfortable with people like the man who shot Dr. King.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



No idea where you get such ideas, are you a Muslim  now? I believe Samer is a transformed man, forever changed by his acts of hungering and thirsting for justice. What he is doing now is true Martyrdom! Look at Khader Adnan, he is on  a new hunger strike for Samer and the other prisoners right now. He is a changed man too. I more and more have come to believe it is not what we call ourselves that matters. I think about humility and love, and how living out those virtues in a life takes one to another place and these acts transform us. Do you have any idea what Samer Issawi and his struggles have given to so many of us? I have seen so many women involved with this Facebook Free Samer Issawi Campaign speak of their lives being changed forever by this. They say they will never look at the world the same way again. I just watched a  woman convert from Christianity to Islam. Now, I do not know what to think about that. But that is a perfect illustration of how powerful this Facebook Campaign is affecting its participants! They are not walking away from Palestine until Palestine is free!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 27, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



But that is not true, I was just reading an article in Haaretz about how Israel tried to get MLK to visit Israel and he kept avoiding them. He was no Israel supporter, and all you have is Hasbara Propaganda you use to try to prove otherwise. So funny, all the lies of Zionists! Zionism was built on lies and is maintained on lies!


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 28, 2013)

Something can be said for the campaign to free  samer.  
It provides some insight into the scope of support for 
terrorism.    Samer was associated with some specific 
terrorist groups and persons----the conditions of his parole 
were designed to keep him away from his penchant for 
organizing terrorist acts.   If he or any of his associates are 
released----it would be a good idea to collect the names of 
all those who fought for their release and follow the releasees
and their associates and groups 
for future involvement in terrorist acts-----so that those who
supported the release of the criminals can be advised as 
to whose blood  ended up  on their hands


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Feb 28, 2013)

Irosie he never committed any attacks, they arrested him for possession of weapons and forming a rebel group. So shut up with that crap. He was then released as a part of the Shalit prisoner deal. He was supposed to be free and they re arrested him without any charges or trial. So israel violated the prisoner deal and already arrested other prisoners freed as a part of the deal.

They claim he was sentenced 8 months for getting a car repair at a garage in the West Bank. They also stated they can rearrest him once again with secret evidence. Which is so democratic of course.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 28, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Irosie he never committed any attacks, they arrested him for possession of weapons and forming a rebel group. So shut up with that crap. He was then released as a part of the Shalit prisoner deal. He was supposed to be free and they re arrested him without any charges or trial. So israel violated the prisoner deal and already arrested other prisoners freed as a part of the deal.
> 
> They claim he was sentenced 8 months for getting a car repair at a garage in the West Bank. They also stated they can rearrest him once again with secret evidence. Which is so democratic of course.




  wrong again----he was complicit in many episodes of attempted murder for the 
glory of the lump of shit nabi    ----and did harbor the weapons that the nabi 
shit licking   murderers  were using----these are very serious crimes ---it is 
unfortunate that he did not blow his own ass to hell in one of those work accidents. 
I do hope he gets out and the first victim of his filth is one of his own---  the sluts and 
dogs who want him out should be the first victims of the filth perpetrated in the name 
of the PIECE OF SHIT you worship          

you comment about  "secret evidence"  not being "democratic" is really funny----
the cops and the FBI has LOTS OF SECRET INFORMATION


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Feb 28, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Irosie he never committed any attacks, they arrested him for possession of weapons and forming a rebel group. So shut up with that crap. He was then released as a part of the Shalit prisoner deal. He was supposed to be free and they re arrested him without any charges or trial. So israel violated the prisoner deal and already arrested other prisoners freed as a part of the deal.
> ...



What do you think gives you the credibility to curse people's beliefs? You always tell me Israelis have no interests in hatred yet you and your friends have expressed a conflicting view to that. So much for Israel just wants to be alone. You're crossing the line when you reach that point and you prove to people what your real intentions are. So called 'peaceful' people. So tolerant of other people's religions.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 28, 2013)

On Dialogue With Zionists 

Zionists  can never prove the many false claims they make against Samer Issawi, like this claim he attacked civilians, I have challenged them to prove their claims to be true  before. I have stated, let us see Samer Issawi's victims,  if he truly attacked civilians. And over and over and over again they do not prove their slanderous and libelous claims to be true. My challenge is met with an absence of evidence to prove the lying Zionist claims to be true. My repeated challenges to Zionists exposes Zionism for what it inherently is, it shows all of us one more time that there is no capacity for truth within Zionism, defending Zionism requires embracing deception and lies. Defending Zionism requires a person to defend torture and killings of innocent civilians and children (Btselem on their website has page after page of documented crimes, testimonies of civilians taken and beaten and tortured and killed and a list of over 1500 children Zionism has killed since the onset of The First Intifada) and the torturing to death of unlawfully detained prisoners and unlawful administrative detentions. Zionism demands of its defenders they give up every ounce of morality they possess to defend its atrocities against humanity. And Zionism is exposed for the evil that it embraces and is, evil of exactly the same nature that was inherent in Nazism, over and over and over again, every single time a human being calling themselves a Zionist sets out one more time to try to defend Zionism's atrocities against humanity.

And what is is the truth about Samer Issawi, he is a Palestinian man hungering and thirsting for justice who is unlawfully detained as a prisoner by the Israeli Occupiers of Palestine. Justice demands his release, God's justice demands his Freedom. And Free he shall be, in God's timing, and it shall be God's will that shall be done.

Sherri


----------



## Lipush (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## irosie91 (Feb 28, 2013)

gee ----for a filthy slut who stands on the 100s of millions murdered in the name of 
HER CREED---sherri is EVER SHRILL      Now she thinks she spoke with the judges and 
lawyers who convicted her  baby throat slitting heroes         maybe she gets her 
"information"  from   "isa" ---somewhere in a feces encrusted bat cave


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvfNb5XmSzc&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Mustafa Barghouti discusses Palestinian prisoners - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRktA3KSsKs&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Palestinians Behind Bars: Prisoners Without Human Rights - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-uKQTkn8nk&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Plight of Palestinian prisoners on hunger strike - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sealadaigh (Feb 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



he is not on fucking hunger strike and he is making a mockery of the of the prisoner conditions and perhaps, if enough people say this, he will get serious.

i care about the posts. that is how these things are won and lost, with public support. he is losing it.

if he was being force fed, we would know.

look, people bent over backwards to support ythis, and still will, but he has to take it up a notch. that is sad, but that is the name of the game. if he wasn't prepared to see it through, he should never have started it.

who is running this fucing show anyway. i haven't really even seen a list of real demands.


----------



## sealadaigh (Feb 28, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> If his parole required that he NOT travel without certain conditions - then he indeed violated it, as some others released have also done.  Where are you getting your info about the release terms?



what the hell are you trying to pull. a parole violation is not administrative detention and that is gow he is being held. paroled people have rights and there is a process.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 28, 2013)

skye said:


> The big mistake made is not realizing the reason why this so called "children" are in trouble with the Israelis.
> 
> They are encouraged to commit serious acts of violence such as throwing rocks at cars and these incidents have cause serious injuries.
> 
> Some of these "children" are in fact strong teenagers and really aren't much different from adults!



As are some of those settler children who stone Palestinians yet they get a free pass.  There are two different standards at play and the only difference is the ethnic identity of the offender.


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 28, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



I can't control what anyone else posts. BIK.  But there's NO WAY it's right for you to be 'migrating' your legit complaint against Rosie's choice of language to the entire Jewish People - or even to all Jews posting in this forum.  You know better. It rather undercuts one's objections to a certain 'tack' to take the same for oneself.

It makes all the sense of cussing someone out for them using foul language - or hitting your child for fighting with another.

I'm not denying you have the right to express your outrage, BIK.  I'm just suggesting there are other and better ways you might prefer.


----------



## sealadaigh (Feb 28, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



israel is not part of the united states.

he is being held *WITHOUT CHARGE*. what is so freakin' hard for people to to understand about that. "parole violation" is a charge.

what is so difficult about that to understand that sherri, you, and others cannot figure it out..


----------



## Coyote (Feb 28, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



If it was just two days ago it seems there should be something available.  Generally - according to sources I've found, crimes against Palestinians by Jewish settlers are seldom fully investigated and charges seldom brought against them.  This has been pretty well substantiated.  I do think Israel however, in light of recent terrorism by some of these settler groups is starting to take them more seriously so that might account for a step up in charges.  

Where those Jewish children jailed with adult men and women?  That's what happens with Palestinian children even as young as 11.  Were they jailed at all?


----------



## PredFan (Feb 28, 2013)

Let's see. terrorists attack Israel, some get caught and thrown in jail, those in jail decide to not eat, and I'm supposed to feel sorry for them?

Fuck, not given.


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 28, 2013)

BIK:  In case you didn't know this, being PART of a group that seeks to commit violence against civilians is a crime all by itself, called 'conspiracy  commit murder'.   An even if all you did was drive the getaway car, if someone was killed you are automatically an 'accessory to murder' - I believe that extends to procuring the weapons as well.

Now admittedly my understanding is limited and based on US and not Israeli law - but I can't see why there'd be a lot of difference between the two.

Being part of 'the resistance' does NOT grant people immunity for aiming at civilians knowing they are civilians in a civilian setting.  It was not a case of 'mistaken identity' or 'bad intel' or any such error - or there'd be a record of some claim to that effect by the defense.

No, the only 'defense' made was to claim that 'resistance' justified trying to murder civilians.


----------



## sealadaigh (Feb 28, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



if the jews on this board are going to bitch and moan about every single little thing any pro-palestinian poster says and, yet, remain silent in the face of bigoted comments like rosie's, roudy's, toastman's. proud vet's, and etc, than BIK has every right in the world to "migraate" his complaint to those silent and i support it without any equivocation. you, in fact, thank her and compliment her at times, as do many other supposedly "reasonable" posters.

when holstone showed up, some of us called him on his bigotry and anti-semitism and now he is gone...and if jews think they were the ones who chased him off, think again.

you can stop whining about it and do something about it. nbefore i saw this post, i was going to respond to BIK's post and just tell him to let rosie do her thing as she shows the face of zionism and judaism.


----------



## toastman (Feb 28, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Uggh will you ever stop complaining ??? You're such a crybaby dude, it's really sad.
I think this message board is too much for you. Go find another one that discusses whisky and leprechauns


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 28, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Because I'm not an expert on the Israeli legal system.  And because it's unclear whether 'without charge' is identical to 'without ANY charge' or 'without any NEW charge' - there were existing charges which parole effectively suspended. 

Nor do I know exactly what the details of the releases were - in quite a few cases, the release involved an agreement to not go to certain places.  That is known.  Details have differed by individual situations in the release.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 28, 2013)

I   (irose)  will continue to use broad language as long as 
  deach and sherri et al CONTINUE TO SHIT on that which is 
  holy to jews  and  to fart out the  perverse libels upon which 
  they were suckled.    As to things islamic----I got it from 
  muslims----the little Urdu and Arabic I know in translation. 
  In a sense----I try to speak to you idiots in the style of 
  language you understand.    Marge may have led 
  a sheltered life


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 28, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Thanks for your insults and your grandstanding - not to mention the chest-thumping.  The POS was BANNED:  it wasn't 'run off', it ran itself right over the cliff.

We've been instructed here by the mod staff to NOT respond to the foul language and personal attacks:  I'm making an exception because you seem to have forgotten that little point.

In fact, you seem to be agitating to incite others to derail the discussion here.......


----------



## toastman (Feb 28, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> I   (irose)  will continue to use broad language as long as
> deach and sherri et al CONTINUE TO SHIT on that which is
> holy to jews  and  to fart out the  perverse libels upon which
> they were suckled.    As to things islamic----I got it from
> ...



Same here. Don't ever change the way you post because the Nazis on this board tell you to.


----------



## sealadaigh (Feb 28, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



*"without charge" *means *"without charge"* and does not have an adjective, nor does it need one. if, however, you need to edify "without charge" with some description, let's keep it clear and simple...samer is being held *without FUCKING charge*.

if he had violated parole, he would be charged with a parole violation and there is a process behind that, even in israel.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 28, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



I've seen another poster on a different board w/ the same potty-mouth advocating the same stance. Not helping their argument.


----------



## sealadaigh (Feb 28, 2013)

toastman said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I   (irose)  will continue to use broad language as long as
> ...



i love the way she posts.

she represents jews and zionism well. she does the work of a dozen anti-zionists.


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 28, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> I   (irose)  will continue to use broad language as long as
> deach and sherri et al CONTINUE TO SHIT on that which is
> holy to jews  and  to fart out the  perverse libels upon which
> they were suckled.    As to things islamic----I got it from
> ...



I probably have.  Now if all the Jews posting here elect me 'board nanny', I will gladly chew upon anyone who keeps using such nasty language.

But I've no plans for 'board domination' or intent to seize power from everyone else - so you'll have to hold an e*l*ection FIRST.


----------



## toastman (Feb 28, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



No, but your post represents Arab and Nazi mentality very well: Blame the Jooooos


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 28, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



She represents Rosie - unless you represent all Irish-Americans and Catholics?  And unless Sunni (ugh) represents all Sunni Muslims?  

I thought you were very much AGAINST such bigotry and prejudice as all of that?


----------



## sealadaigh (Feb 28, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



i represent irish americans. sunni man represents sunni muslims, and you represent jews with a perverse need to interject adjectives into simple statements in an efort to distort their meaning.

nowhere did i say "ALL".

she represents jews. the advantage sunni and i have over rossie is there are more of us so even a bad member becomes diluted and, furthermore, i, and i have seen sunni do this as well, speak out against those on my side.

rosie represents jews, and the silent "acceptance" of her by other jewish posters accentuaates that representation.

you are the very same people who complain about the silence of the gentiles during the holocaust.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 28, 2013)

people on rosie's side need to call her out on her vile statements or they're no better than she is.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 28, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> people on rosie's side need to call her out on her vile statements or they're no better than she is.


Do we operate here under the 1st Amendment or under Shariah law? Everyone posting here has their own opininion and no one is responsible for others. You can tell by reading a post if you should ignore others or not.


----------



## sealadaigh (Feb 28, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> people on rosie's side need to call her out on her vile statements or they're no better than she is.



i have seen numerous pro-palestinian posters call out other people who who made pro-palestinian statements but who were racist and anti-semitic. i cannot really recall a jewish/zionist poster calling out another jewish/zionist poster for anything.

but even beyond the silence in the face of these bigots, they actually interact with them at times in a positive manner and even thank them.

i cannot imagine myself having a discussion about art with adolf hitler divorced rom the genocide he was committing.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 28, 2013)

*Let's steer this potential derailment back on topic ok?*


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 28, 2013)

Coyote said:


> *Let's steer this potential derailment back on topic ok?*


I answered this post a few minutes ago but the Taliban ate it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9LB9fqTO_4&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Protesters march in solidarity with prisoners on hunger strike - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > people on rosie's side need to call her out on her vile statements or they're no better than she is.
> ...




to which of my many vile statements does  DOT COM   refer?


----------



## jillian (Feb 28, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> You mean to tell me Samir is still alive after not eating for 7 months? How the hell does that work?



it doesnt


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 28, 2013)

We have been seeing protests in the West Bank every day for the unlawfully held prisoners, I expect tomorrow will be a big day for protests after Friday Prayers. I was reading there are presently about 200 children detained, close to 200 women political prisoners, about 200 held under administrative detention, and there are still 12 elected Palestinian lawmakers detained.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Protesters march in solidarity with prisoners on hunger strike - YouTube


The Protest mobs sure must love water cannons, rubber bullets and tear gas.


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 28, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> people on rosie's side need to call her out on her vile statements or they're no better than she is.



I agree.  And I have.  Not that I expected some here to notice:  they're having way too much fun.

So, which of you brave stalwarts is going to call posters on their claims others are going to Hell, or have no conscience, or refuse to see certain people as human beings - or are 'paid shills' ?

If I'd ever seen seal take issue with that shit, his current hissy-fit might have some credibility for me.

As it is, he's pretty well convinced me that this fuss is entirely about seal's NEEEEEED to be a center of attention fomenting contention.

And it seems to me that Dot Com might begin to recognize this as a rerun of prior episodes.....


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 28, 2013)

I think it is time for Frau Sherri to end this thread since a Christian organization in Israel has reported the following.  Maybe now it is time for Frau Sherri to turn her attention to the Christians who are suffering in Muslim jails.  Any "good Christian woman" would do so.

Palestinian hunger strikes end, easing tensions in West Bank
 Tensions in the West Bank took a step towards greater calm on Wednesday when two Palestinian prisoners whose hunger strike had stoked anger leading to a recent string of clashes declared that they were ending their demonstrations in return for a promise that Israel would release them on 21 May. "Jaafar Izzedine and Tarek Qaadan have paused their hunger strike," said Qadura Fares, head of an advocacy group for Palestinian prisoners. In related news, Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas hosted UK National Security Adviser Nigel Kim Darroch on Wednesday, telling his guest that Israel's plan to build in the area known as E1 between Jerusalem and Ma'aleh Adumim was a "red line" for the Palestinians that must not be crossed.


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> We have been seeing protests in the West Bank every day for the unlawfully held prisoners, I expect tomorrow will be a big day for protests after Friday Prayers. I was reading there are presently about 200 children detained, close to 200 women political prisoners, about 200 held under administrative detention, and there are still 12 elected Palestinian lawmakers detained.



Does being an 'elected Palestinian lawmaker' immunize a person somehow?  I'd find it distressing that the Palestinian electorate could support 12 criminals - but  then there's Blago, Cianci, Rosty, and a few others in the US I can think of so that's not really remarkable per se but the numbers do seem high.


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 28, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > people on rosie's side need to call her out on her vile statements or they're no better than she is.
> ...



Really?  So when did you or anyone else call Sunni on his 'Greed is in the Juden DNA'?   Or on his blatant Holocaust denial?  Or on his claiming the 'Protocols' were real in any sense of the word?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRu2mUcFXpg&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Noam Chomsky on Palestine & Israel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 28, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...





    I  (irose )  wish someone would tell me what it is I posted to which 
  anyone objects.     I will be happy to discuss the issue


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 28, 2013)

It is interesting how Chomsky defines true support for a nation,   it is supporting the people in the nation and their rights, all of the people's rights, desiring intl law be abided by, desiring Israel abide by her obligations under intl law. This video I posted was from a few months ago.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz (Feb 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is interesting how Chomsky defines true support for a nation,   it is supporting the people in the nation and their rights, all of the people's rights, desiring intl law be abided by, desiring Israel abide by her obligations under intl law. This video I posted was from a few months ago.



Shove your intl law you know where.  People who desire life and liberty will fight you with our dying breath.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 28, 2013)

Protests are occurring worldwide for the Palestinian prisoners, there so many Facebook campaigns and they are in different languages, from places all over the world, there is even a Spanish one. Protests are for those on hunger strike, protest of the prisoner tortured to death, protests demanding the release of all Palestinian political prisoners, they are all being held unlawfully. Eyes of people all over the world are opening to the Injustice of the Occupation. Where does that take us, I think only time will tell. But I grow more optimistic every day that passes!


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz (Feb 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Protests are occurring worldwide for the Palestinian prisoners, there so many Facebook campaigns and they are in different languages, from places all over the world, there is even a Spanish one. Protests are for those on hunger strike, protest of the prisoner tortured to death, protests demanding the release of all Palestinian political prisoners, they are all being held unlawfully. Eyes of people all over the world are opening to the Injustice of the Occupation. Where does that take us, I think only time will tell. But I grow more optimistic every day that passes!



LOL.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 28, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > But where are these "noble" people when it comes to protesting about the Christians being held in Muslim jails.  Are these protesters just partial to Muslims and the Christian can just rot in these jails?


*
Start a thread on it then, but stop trying to derail this particular topic into one of Christians vs Muslims.*


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 28, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


As I have stated before, we are referring to Palestinians as Muslims and it is a reality that Palestinians are indigenous to Syria, Jordan and Egypt. Ask any of the learned Zionists here. The antis know the truth, but then Taqiyyah rules them.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is interesting how Chomsky defines true support for a nation,   it is supporting the people in the nation and their rights, all of the people's rights, desiring intl law be abided by, desiring Israel abide by her obligations under intl law. This video I posted was from a few months ago.





It is interesting that   sherri missed the fact that  ISRAEL ---and the jewish people could 
survive  chomsky's  recommendations  regarding   THE RIGHTS OF ALL PEOPLE---in fact 
survive very well-----but the idea is so destructive to islam and  'islamic countries"    that 
islamic countries have REFUSED to accept   a concept of the  RIGHTS OF MAN  to date 
and would never be able to cope with the plan chomsky advises for  "palestine"
BTW    it is not a new plan-----its been kicked around for more than a decade ---at least. 
I had a conversation with a retired Israeli diplomat at least ten years ago ----he described 
the SAME PLAN------I was a bit taken aback and said   "you mean jews will have the 
passport of 'the palestinian state' ""      the man said  "yes"    I said   "it sounds 'weird 
to me"     he said   "you can get used to it"

poor sherri ----so dim        she does not realized that she agreed to the destruction 
of islam       "RIGHTS OF ALL PEOPLE"      yup---including the 20% of the population
of saudi arabia that is not muslim -----lots of christians and hindus-----well not many jews---
but jews do visit on short gigs   when a saudi needs a good doctor-----maybe a few will 
decide to stay now that they ALL GET FULL RIGHTS.   Indian hindus do the FAMILY 
thing-----always more and more FAMILY  adding on to group---who knows---maybe 
one day  SAUDI ARABIA CAN BE A HINDU COUNTRY

During the early days of the   ARAB SPRING-----I argued that so many 
muslims saw the  "REVOLUTION"  as an opportunity to impose SHARIAH 
STATES  -----lots of sherri types insisted   "THEY HAVE A RIGHT IF THEY ARE 
A MAJORITY "        LOL    not according to sherri and chomsky   (well--actually 
sherri missed that point)


----------



## Coyote (Feb 28, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



Palestinians are Christian, Jewish, Muslim, Druze and probably some other religions.

Nice try but start a new thread if you want to discuss Christians in Muslim jails.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 28, 2013)

It's not rocket science


Go to the forum of your choice.

Click on the "new thead" button on the left.

Fill in the title.

Type what your content into the body and try to make it remotely relevant to the forum.

Click on "submit new thread" button if you feel confident that your thread is worthy of public review.

That's it.

Unless you desire to continue to derail this thread.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz (Feb 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> It is interesting how Chomsky defines true support for a nation,   it is supporting the people in the nation and their rights, all of the people's rights, desiring intl law be abided by, desiring Israel abide by her obligations under intl law. This video I posted was from a few months ago.



The USA and Israel are not under the authority of any "intl law".  Go peddle that crap some dumb ass lefty.
.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 28, 2013)

Statement by the United Nations Special Coordinator for the Middle East Peace Process,
Mr. Robert Serry, on Palestinian prisoners in Israeli detention 2/25/13

"The United Nations Special Coordinator for the Middle East Peace Process, Mr. Robert Serry, is deeply saddened and concerned about the death in Israeli detention on 23 February of Mr. Arafat Jaradat, arrested on 18 February...The Special Coordinator takes note of the preliminary findings of the autopsy that was conducted on Mr. Jaradats body with the participation of Israeli and Palestinian experts. The United Nations expects the autopsy to be followed by an independent and transparent investigation into the circumstances of Mr. Jaradats death, the results of which should be made public as soon as possible. 

The Special Coordinator reaffirms the position of the United Nations as expressed by the Secretary-General last week that international human rights obligations towards all Palestinian detainees and prisoners in Israeli custody must be fully respected. The United Nations remains concerned about the deteriorating health of Palestinian detainees on hunger strike, and reiterates that those held in administrative detention without charge should be charged and face trial with judicial guarantees in accordance with international standards, or promptly released. The United Nations is closely monitoring the situation on the ground where mounting tensions present a real risk of destabilization. The United Nations appeals for maximum restraint by all parties to prevent further violence. The United Nations will continue engaging with the parties on the ground with a view to finding a solution that addresses the plight of prisoners and preserves the calm." 

Special Coordinator Serry's statement on Palestinian prisoners in Israeli detention - Press release (25 February 2013)

Since this release, Richard Falk authored another UN document addressing the prisoners, I will address that in my next post. It looks like perhaps the UN is trying to find a way to become more involved with these prisoners issues, to assist in a resolution. I see this as a positive development.

Sherri


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 28, 2013)

all of the issues should be  TRANSPARENT     Any acts of terrorism by prisoners released  or any organizations in which any are active and 
the names of those who supported their release should be 
made public on a case by case basis.   
It is important that the people of the world 
understand that to which they acquiesced  and to whom 
they acquiesced


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 28, 2013)

UN human rights expert urges international probe into death of Palestinian prisoner

"27 February 2013 &#8211; A United Nations human rights expert today called for an international investigation into the death of Palestinian prisoner Arafat Jaradat, who died in Israeli custody just a few days after his arrest. &#8220;The death of a prisoner during interrogation is always a cause for concern, but in this case, when Israel has shown a pattern and practice of prisoner abuse, the need for outside, credible investigation is more urgent than ever,&#8221; stressed the UN Special Rapporteur for human rights in the occupied Palestinian territories, Richard Falk.

&#8220;The best approach might be the creation of an international forensic team under the auspices of the UN Human Rights Council,&#8221; he added in a news release. Both the UN Special Coordinator for the Middle East Peace Process, Robert Serry, and the Under-Secretary-General for Political Affairs, Jeffrey Feltman, have also called for an independent investigation into Mr. Jaradat&#8217;s death, which occurred on Saturday. Mr. Falk pointed to the assessment made by the Palestinian Authority&#8217;s chief pathologist, Dr. Saber Aloul, who observed the autopsy carried out inside Israel, and found there were clear signs of torture on the body of the previously healthy, 30-year-old detainee."


United Nations News Centre - UN human rights expert urges international probe into death of Palestinian prisoner

Something else I read that concerns me is that the corrupt man named Yehuda Hess was apparently involved with the autopsy of Arafat Jaradat. That is the man who admitted years ago to stealing organs from dead bodies, without authorization, including dead IDF soldiers. He had glass cases with dead organs, like brains of dead IDF soldiers, in his office. I thought he had finally retired. But it seems Israel drug him in to this case, I guess out of retirement, raising further issues and problems for this case. It was on Mondoweiss I was reading about this matter.

Sherri


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz (Feb 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> UN human rights expert urges international probe into death of Palestinian prisoner
> 
> "27 February 2013  A United Nations human rights expert today called for an international investigation into the death of Palestinian prisoner Arafat Jaradat, who died in Israeli custody just a few days after his arrest. The death of a prisoner during interrogation is always a cause for concern, but in this case, when Israel has shown a pattern and practice of prisoner abuse, the need for outside, credible investigation is more urgent than ever, stressed the UN Special Rapporteur for human rights in the occupied Palestinian territories, Richard Falk.
> 
> ...



The devil sometimes comes as a man of peace.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 28, 2013)

I wonder if any of you people-----ever had a relative who underwent AUTOPSY?     LONG LONG LONG ago----I was involved in a CLERICAL capacity in helping young house staff docs obtain consent for autopsy.
I came to understand that most people have no idea what goes on in an 
autopsy.    I remember some relatives trying to convince others to give 
consent by saying----"its just like surgery---they just make an incision 
take a look      ROFLMAO


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 28, 2013)

After a week of protests, conditions are ripe for a popular uprising across the West Bank






"In recent weeks Ofer prison has become a hotbed for solidarity actions against the incarceration of Issawi and 11 other long-terms hunger striking prisoners. Due to the terrain these marches are particularly dangerous for Palestinian activists. The Israeli military is able to position themselves on high ground next to the entrance of the prison compound, but demonstrators are caught on below on a access road to the prison's main gate. On the street leading up to Ofer, where most of the protesters congregate, gas becomes trapped between buildings.

Last week other West Bank cities organized protest tents in solidarity with the hunger strikers, but none faced-off with the Israeli army until Sunday when the autopsy of a Palestinian prisoner revealed to have been tortured to death by Israeli interrogators. Ma'an News Agency reported Arafat Jaradat, 30, died after Israeli authorities broke six bones "in his neck, spine, arms and legs," when he was in custody under suspicion of stone throwing. The particularly brutal response for a relatively minor offense has sparked the mounting Palestinian anger over Israeli treatment of prisoners."


After a week of protests, conditions are ripe for a popular uprising across the West Bank | Mondoweiss

As the OP addresses, the hunger striking prisoners are 12 now. I point out two have suspended their hunger strike, but may start it back if they are not told they will be released in a hearing in early March. 

Sherri


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz (Feb 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> After a week of protests, conditions are ripe for a popular uprising across the West Bank
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You name drop the King of Peace, then you post your evil propaganda.  You are very ill, dear.


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 28, 2013)

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > After a week of protests, conditions are ripe for a popular uprising across the West Bank
> ...




  Leave sherri alone     SHE IS ENJOYING IT-----having fun----how often 
have you seen her so HAPPY AND EXCITED?


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz (Feb 28, 2013)

Death and destruction do seem to make her happy.


----------



## sealadaigh (Feb 28, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > people on rosie's side need to call her out on her vile statements or they're no better than she is.
> ...



you haven't called rosie out one single bit. recently, i have criticised sherri several times becaause she brings christianity into this. to her credit, she doesn't attack other religions all that much.

don't try to make this about me. it isn't. it is about a filthy, foul mouth jewish bigot and her fellow jews who nod and wink at that bigotry and at times, actively encourage it.

believe me, marg. if and should i ever have a need to be "the center of attention fomenting contention", you will be well aware of it.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 28, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


Oh, fudge!


----------



## sealadaigh (Feb 28, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



a lament for theo?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 28, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


Who dat?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 28, 2013)

The Palestinian children  alone and bewildered  in Israel's Al Jalame jail

Special report: Israel's military justice system is accused of mistreating Palestinian children arrested for throwing stones

The article oncludes a video that can be accessed from the article, link below, that even includes some footage from a videotaped interrogation. The video indicates typical treatment is arrest in the middle of the night, the child is taken and the parents are not even told where their child is being taken, the children are shackled to a chair and interrogated for hours after they are taken, interrogations are for about 25 days, interogations are for 6 hours a day, during this time parents or attorney are not present, they pressure the child to confess to crimes the children claim they did not commit, children report verbal abuse and physical abuse.  

The Palestinian children ? alone and bewildered ? in Israel's Al Jalame jail | World news | The Guardian

"The room is barely wider than the thin, dirty mattress that covers the floor. Behind a low concrete wall is a squat toilet, the stench from which has no escape in the windowless room. The rough concrete walls deter idle leaning; the constant overhead light inhibits sleep. The delivery of food through a low slit in the door is the only way of marking time, dividing day from night. This is Cell 36, deep within Al Jalame prison in northern Israel. It is one of a handful of cells where Palestinian children are locked in solitary confinement for days or even weeks. One 16-year-old claimed that he had been kept in Cell 36 for 65 days. The only escape is to the interrogation room where children are shackled, by hands and feet, to a chair while being questioned, sometimes for hours.

Most are accused of throwing stones at soldiers or settlers; some, of flinging molotov cocktails; a few, of more serious offences such as links to militant organisations or using weapons. They are also pumped for information about the activities and sympathies of their classmates, relatives and neighbours. At the beginning, nearly all deny the accusations. Most say they are threatened; some report physical violence. Verbal abuse  "You're a dog, a son of a whore"  is common. Many are exhausted from sleep deprivation. Day after day they are fettered to the chair, then returned to solitary confinement. In the end, many sign confessions that they later say were coerced."

These claims and descriptions come from affidavits given by minors to an international human rights organisation and from interviews conducted by the Guardian. Between 500 and 700 Palestinian children are arrested by Israeli soldiers each year, mostly accused of throwing stones. Since 2008, Defence for Children International (DCI) has collected sworn testimonies from 426 minors detained in Israel's military justice system.

The statements of the children show a pattern of night-time arrests, hands bound with plastic ties, blindfolding, physical and verbal abuse, and threats. Few parents are told where their children have been taken and the children  are rarely questioned in the presence of a parent, and rarely see a lawyer. Human rights organisations say these patterns of treatment, corroborated by another study, No Minor Matter, conducted by B'Tselem, violate the international convention on the rights of the child and The Fourth  Geneva Convention.

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 28, 2013)

Then how comes they enjoy the peace and quiet where they can do their homework since their homes are so noisy with so many kids?  I am still waiting for Frau Sherri if she can tell us of any Muslim prison where the prisoners are able to get their college degrees.  Meanwhile I wonder if Frau Sherri ever concerns her with the children being tortured in Muslim jails.  Are you keeping abreast of what is going on, Frau Sherri?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 28, 2013)

Photos: Settlers mock Palestinian hunger strikers and Israeli soldiers dress up as Palestinian fighters

Photos: Settlers mock Palestinian hunger strikers and Israeli soldiers dress up as Palestinian fighters | The Electronic Intifada

Now, these settlers in Hebron remind me of the Zionist posters here, making fun of the hunger strikers. And they wear TShirts glorifying the Jewish outlawed terrorist Kach group.

"Israeli settlers in the occupied West Bank city of Hebron celebrated the Jewish festival of Purim by mocking Palestinian prisoners on hunger strike for their rights in Israels jails. 
Meanwhile, an Israeli soldier has posted images online of himself and his comrades dressed up as Palestinian resistance fighters and as Gilad Shalit, the occupation soldier captured by Hamas fighters in 2006 and held as a prisoner of war in Gaza for five years.
Hebron parade mocks Palestinian prisoners, glorifies banned violent, racist group"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0QlXOj22iyM#]Annual Hebron Purim parade 2013- ??????? ????? ???"? - YouTube[/ame]!


Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 28, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The Palestinian children  alone and bewildered  in Israel's Al Jalame jail
> 
> Special report: Israel's military justice system is accused of mistreating Palestinian children arrested for throwing stones
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## MHunterB (Feb 28, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> mhunterb said:
> 
> 
> > dot com said:
> ...



*yawn*


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 28, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> AsheedMidrarwz said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Oh, yeah - good ol' Mondoscheisse.......


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Feb 28, 2013)

Half Israels Palestinian child prisoners are held illegally outside West Bank in G4S-equipped prisons

Half Israel's Palestinian child prisoners are held illegally outside West Bank in G4S-equipped prisons | The Electronic Intifada

"Israel is detaining 195 Palestinian children from the West Bank, more than half of them outside of the occupied territory in violation of international law, according to recent Israeli figures. In an appeal from Defence for Children International - Palestine Section (DCI-PS), the group writes that according to December 2012 Israeli Prison Service figures, 51 percent of child detainees had been transferred to Megiddo, Moscobiyye, Hasharon and al-Jalame (Kishon) prisons located outside the West Bank. This transfer to Israel is a violation of the Fourth Geneva Convention, in particular articles 49, 66 and 76. The latter states that persons accused of offenses shall be detained in the occupied country.

Israeli requires vistors from the West Bank and Gaza to obtain permits to travel to these prisons. This restrictive permit system is a serious obstacle for lawyer and families.
Ninety-four of these children are held in Ofer prison in the West Bank. All these detention facilities have been equipped by British-Danish security firm G4S"

Here is a photo of a protest, protesting Israels unlawful detention of prisoners, to include child prisoners. Activists protest outside G4S headquarters in London








Sherri


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 1, 2013)

I support the freeing of all persons who identify as  "palestinians"  who are in Israeli jails  ----to 
Gaza and the discharge of all patients who identify 
as  "palestinians"   to gazan hospitals---immediately 
and the cessation of all contact between Israel and 
Gaza      JUSTICE FOR GAZA AND EGYPT!!!!! 

     return to the idyllic days of  EGYPTIAN GAZA!!!!!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz89CHSWoPU]Israel troops filmed attacking Palestinian prisoners - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 1, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Photos: Settlers mock Palestinian hunger strikers and Israeli soldiers dress up as Palestinian fighters
> 
> Photos: Settlers mock Palestinian hunger strikers and Israeli soldiers dress up as Palestinian fighters | The Electronic Intifada
> 
> ...



Photos are below, I cannot help but think how much these war criminal settler people resemble the KKK! Look at the beer bottle in the man's hand and his TShirt! I wonder how many are Americans?











Sherri


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 1, 2013)

in prison riots----prisoners sometimes die----what else is new?---
in my town an islamo nazi jihadist dog  shoved a shank into the eyeball 
of a guard---destroying the eye and damaging the frontal lobe of the brain---       sherri can find the name of the prisoner and lick the shit off his ass

There are excellent reasons to do  SEARCHES in prisons----the 
jihadist pigs create weapons to the delight of  the filth that 
support them who DANCE AND ULULATE with joy when the 
jihadist prisoners  injure or murder innocent people in the name  of allah, isa and the rapist pig


----------



## Annika55 (Mar 1, 2013)

toastman said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



As long as Jewish posters call Muslims savages and animals, they forfeit the right to complain about "anti Semitic" comments from other posters in response. As long as Jewish posters mock other ethnicities by tossing out negative stereotypes, they cannot protest when posters return the derogatory comments. Yes, I also say you cannot judge a group from the comments of an individual, yet when so many posters do make vulgar (even obscene) ethnic slurs, moderate posters cant help but notice the blatant hatred and the vicious characterizations that replace discussion here. Of course, I realize posters on both sides make vile generalizations. Since I am Jewish, I dont want to see my ethnicity sullied by disrespectful, discourteous, and even disgusting posts by Jewish posters.


----------



## MHunterB (Mar 1, 2013)

"As long as Jewish posters call Muslims savages and animals, they forfeit the right to complain about "anti Semitic" comments from other posters in response. As long as Jewish posters mock other ethnicities by tossing out negative stereotypes, they cannot protest when posters return the derogatory comments. Yes, I also say you cannot judge a group from the comments of an individual, yet when so many posters do make vulgar (even obscene) ethnic slurs, moderate posters cant help but notice the blatant hatred and the vicious characterizations that replace discussion here. Of course, I realize posters on both sides make vile generalizations. Since I am Jewish, I dont want to see my ethnicity sullied by disrespectful, discourteous, and even disgusting posts by Jewish posters. "

Quoting Annika because I couldn't have said it any better myself.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 1, 2013)

I wish posters would respond to the topic and stop the personal attacks  The first death among the prisoners may well be the mother of Ayman Sharwana, who is on a 13 day hunger strike and had to be hospitalized. She was just released from the hospital, I am reading. I will provide a link to an article and address further in a subsequent post. So much attention has been focused on Samer, but the case of Ayman is truly hearbreaking. Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 1, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Photos: Settlers mock Palestinian hunger strikers and Israeli soldiers dress up as Palestinian fighters
> ...



Are Zionists here proud of their fellow Zionists in Hebron who dress up like and mock the hunger strikers in drunken revelries on Purim?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 1, 2013)

I  (irosie)   reserve the right to address people 
in terms comparable to the terms THEY, 
themselves,  employ.    I am not playing role 
model to children here---nor am I playing  
PROFESSIONAL to  'client'     This is a message 
board comparable to-----the street.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 1, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I wish posters would respond to the topic and stop the personal attacks  The first death among the prisoners may well be the mother of Ayman Sharwana, who is on a 13 day hunger strike and had to be hospitalized. She was just released from the hospital, I am reading. I will provide a link to an article and address further in a subsequent post. So much attention has been focused on Samer, but the case of Ayman is truly hearbreaking. Sherri


I would respond but my flight departure was just called. I am on my way to California to join the protest to have Charles Manson released. The poor boy has been held against his will for lo these many years. He says he was unjustly accused and he was tortured by the guards who carved a Swastika on his bony head. Allah will punish those people who torture the saints created in his image. Alllll aboooooard. C ya.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 1, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> in prison riots----prisoners sometimes die----what else is new?---
> in my town an islamo nazi jihadist dog  shoved a shank into the eyeball
> of a guard---destroying the eye and damaging the frontal lobe of the brain---       sherri can find the name of the prisoner and lick the shit off his ass
> 
> ...





SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I wish posters would respond to the topic and stop the personal attacks  The first death among the prisoners may well be the mother of Ayman Sharwana, who is on a 13 day hunger strike and had to be hospitalized. She was just released from the hospital, I am reading. I will provide a link to an article and address further in a subsequent post. So much attention has been focused on Samer, but the case of Ayman is truly hearbreaking. Sherri



I agree. irosie91 needs to use adult language instead of the filth she vomits forth  on here. No one on her side calls her on it either. Quelle surprise!!!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 1, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I wish posters would respond to the topic and stop the personal attacks  The first death among the prisoners may well be the mother of Ayman Sharwana, who is on a 13 day hunger strike and had to be hospitalized. She was just released from the hospital, I am reading. I will provide a link to an article and address further in a subsequent post. So much attention has been focused on Samer, but the case of Ayman is truly hearbreaking. Sherri




Mother of Sharawna: No one listens
Published Friday 22/02/2013 (updated) 28/02/2013 22:02

"HEBRON (Ma'an) -- The mother of jailed hunger striker Ayman Sharawna on Friday said she started her own hunger strike after her appeals to governments and organizations failed. "What can I say when my son has been on hunger strike for eight months? No one listens and no one sees. What they are waiting for? To see my son dead?" Ayman Sharawna's mother told Ma'an from a hospital bed in Hebron. The prisoner's 63-year-old mother started a hunger strike on Saturday, and collapsed Sunday at a solidarity tent near her home in Hebron.

"Since my son started his strike my life is black and I can't taste food," she said. She said she started the strike after failed appeals to the Palestinian Authority, the Egyptian government, the International Committee of the Red Cross and human rights organizations. "All I wish is to see my son in his home among his family. I need to hug him before I die." Ayman Sharawna, 36, has nine children. He went on hunger strike on July 1, 2012, but briefly stopped on Dec. 23 after believing there were developments in his case, prisoner rights group Addameer says. He restarted the strike in January"







Sherri


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 1, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > in prison riots----prisoners sometimes die----what else is new?---
> ...


We fired her nanny for failing to show up for work. We have a high turnover rate in nannys. So solly.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 1, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




   I am very proud of  people who mock terrorists,  and murderers.    
Purim Is the holiday specifically devoted to the emtional benefits of  
MAKING FUN ----of historic and current dangerous criminals.    
This activity is especially beneficial to children who have experienced 
terrorism or who carry family legacies thereof.   I would be horrified 
if anyone  MOCKED "HUNGER"   and which simply does not happen 
as part of the purim celebrations.   Hunger is based on FOOD 
DEPRIVATION    ---a strategy used by Isa-respecters to murder 
TENS OF MILLIONS.    Just in my own memory---I know that Biafran 
children died in the dust of  STARVATION SIEGES  imposed upon them 
for the glory of allah      as did Hindu children fleeing  east pakistan. 
I never saw anyone mock that atrocity in a purim celebration---or anyone 
mock imposed starvation at all.

on the other hand----the actions of many criminals have been 
mocked---like the suicide of  sherri's hero   ADOLF ABU ALI. 
SUICIDE itself is not funny----but his is ok for mocking purposes.
A bullet to the head is not funny----but when it comes to the 
head of the islamic hero  Osama bin laden----there is reason 
to mock     There is reason to mock a convicted terrorist who 
is trying to obtain a  GET OUT OF JAIL FREE  card 
by  playing    "I WON'T EAT"

deflating persons who impose tragedy is a very good 
way to help children cope with those tragedies.   Anyone 
see  THE PRODUCERS  on TV yesterday?   It is something 
like a PURIM PLAY----sorta


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEIfgkrdBuM&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Ex-French Resistance Fighter Hessel: 'It Is Good for Us to Feel Outrage' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 1, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ex-French Resistance Fighter Hessel: 'It Is Good for Us to Feel Outrage' - YouTube


It's a shame that Frau Sherri couldn't ask this French guy how he feels about the Muslims taking over his country.  Perhaps he feels a lot of outrage over that.  Meanwhile, here's the latest.

Health ministry releases Jaradat autopsy
 Israel's health ministry released the results of the autopsy of Arafat Jaradat on Thursday, adding weight to Israel's denial of Palestinian Authority accusations that he died as the result of torture while in Israeli custody. According to the report, the damage done to Jaradat's ribs and hemorrhages on his skin are consistent with what usually happens when patients undergo intensive resuscitation in an attempt to save their lives, as was performed on him by prison physicians and Magen David Adom paramedics after he was found dead in his cell at Megiddo Prison last week. PA President Mahmoud Abbas has demanded an international investigation into Jaradat's death, declaring in the same statement that he was "assassinated." Violent protests broke out in several West Bank cities and in neighborhoods of eastern Jerusalem when news of Jaradat's death broke.

Click here to see the Health Ministry report


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 1, 2013)

People who screamed   "MURDER"   should be jailed for 
incitement


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 1, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> People who screamed   "MURDER"   should be jailed for
> incitement



The PA Autopsy concludes he was tortured to death.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 1, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Ex-French Resistance Fighter Hessel: 'It Is Good for Us to Feel Outrage' - YouTube
> ...



The man in the video just died.

"PARIS  France mourned Thursday one of its biggest intellectual heroes, Stéphane Hessel, who died on Tuesday night at the age of 95, after a life dedicated to fighting Nazis, human rights violators across the world and Zionism. The left-wing Liberation daily headlined its front page on Thursday, The Just, and devoted no fewer than 32 pages to the man. Hessel was born in Berlin during World War I. His father was an intellectual whose parents had converted from Judaism to Lutheranism, and his mother was also a Protestant (some say with deep anti-Semitic roots). The family settled in France when Stéphane was seven years old. Hessel joined the Resistance movement of Gen. Charles de Gaulle against the German occupation in 1941 and became a senior member of the Conseil National de la Resistance led by Jean Moulin. The Gestapo arrested him and he was sent him to the Buchenwald and Dora concentration camps. He escaped twice.

Between 1946 and 1948, he took part in the creation of the United Nations, and of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights. He had a long career as a diplomat for the UN, for French Foreign Service, and worked for a series of governmental organizations in France."

France mourns anti-Zionist intellectual Stéphane Hessel | JPost | Israel News

You provided no link for your alleged autopsy report. 

Did that organ thief Hess carry out the autopsy?

We have an autopsy report from the PA that states he was tortured to death.

Sherri


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 1, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > People who screamed   "MURDER"   should be jailed for
> ...



try again----the  PA  report  stood by as an observer and noted 
"BRUISING"      I will help you out here-----a "bruise"  is nothing 
more than a collection of blood      it can be noted on the surface 
of the body when it exists ----in the subcutaneum        Since 
the  terrorist pig was found DEAD in his cell-----he could simply have 
POOLING of blood under the skin     in dependent parts of his body--
In a   RESUSCITION     an  AIRWAY  must be established ---by 
 "INTUBATION"     that involves shoving a metal contraption into 
the mouth and  YANKING  things apart inorder to insert a tube------
a secondary method if   AIRWAY THRU THE NOSE----often both 
are attempted in the course of the procedure     I LOST A TOOTH 
that way----it happens.         bruising and bleeding is very commonly 
associated with these procedures      chest compression can cause 
rib fracture   -----the idiot doctor who claims  "torture" did not even 
describe the KINDS of fractures of the neck bones---so I cannot comment 
cervicle spine fractures are DESCRIBED by real docs as to anatomy---
which is the CLUE to the etiology.   SOME are actually fatal (if they 
cause compression of the brain stem or cord)-----some are trivial

furthermore----the diagnosis of your idiot does not exist    
----the man did not DIE OF BRUISING       or fractured ribs 

He did not describe FATAL INJURIES        He made up 
a diagnosis     "he got nervous during torture so dropped dead" 
  LOL        he should re read his pathology text book


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 1, 2013)

Excerpts From Preliminary Autopsy Report of Arafat Jaradat

"Injuries
&#61623; Presence of excoriation (when part of the skin is removed) with recent bruising on the lower lip
&#61623; Presence of strong and excessive bruising on the upper right of the back
&#61623; Presence of circular bruises on bottom left of the breast on the front side of the chest
&#61623; Presence of bruise on the left elbow, back of the arm
&#61623; Presence of bruise mid-backside of the right upper arm
&#61623; Presence of bruises 9X4 cm on the top of the left shoulder. The bruises are under the skin inside the muscle and along the spine at the bottom of the neck deep inside the tissue.
&#61623; Presence of bruises 10x4 cm on the right side of the chest under the skin inside the muscles 27cm away from the middle line of the back and 53cm from the top of the head
&#61623; Presence of fracture in the second and third ribs on the front left side of the chest with the presence of fresh bruises around the fracture.
&#61623; Presence of a fracture in the second rib on the front right side of the chest.
o All bruises (injuries) are very recent and strong resulting from direct intensive torture"


"Results
&#61623; Corpse is male, 33 years old. The corpse had good muscle structure during life.
&#61623; The autopsy showed that the heart is perfectly sound and free of signs of clots (heart attacks) It showed the presence of several injuries described above and all of them are recent and fresh, resulting from extensive direct torture. As shown through the undigested contents of the
[Disclaimer: This is an unofficial translation by Addameer and Al Haq and provided for
reference only]
stomach (food waste of rice and green beans) which proves that the death occurred after the meal of lunch by 1 or 2 hours.
&#61623; There are no apparent signs of disease in all internal parts of the heart.
&#61623; Samples were taken from bodily fluids and tissue to be examined in Israeli labs, and therefore the Israeli Medical Committee refused to announce the reason of death until the results from the Israeli labs were issued.
&#61623; In light of forensic evidence and scientific forensic explanations, it is the opinion of the technician, as a Palestinian forensic doctor and as an expert in the field of forensic medicine, that:-
&#61623; THE REASON OF DEATH: nervous shock as a result of extreme pain from the intensity of the injuries described."

Preliminary Arafat Jaradat autopsy report: 'Reason of Death: nervous shock as a result of extreme pain from the intensity of the injuries described above, which resulted from multiple direct and extensive acts of torture'

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 1, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Excerpts From Preliminary Autopsy Report of Arafat Jaradat
> 
> "Injuries
> &#61623; Presence of excoriation (when part of the skin is removed) with recent bruising on the lower lip
> ...



And this is the response of Palestinian organizations:

"The Palestinian Human Rights Organisations Council (PHROC), along with Adalah, Public Committee Against Torture in Israel and Physicians for Human Rights-Israel, express their outrage at the death of Arafat Jaradat, 30, which, according to the autopsy report of Dr Saber al-Aloul, Director of the Palestinian Medico-legal Institute, was caused by torture and ill-treatment inflicted while in Israeli custody. The preliminary autopsy, to which there are links below, found that Arafat displayed severe bruising on his upper back, deep bruising along the spine, and significant bruising on both sides of the chest. The postmortem also discovered bruising on both arms and inside the mouth, blood around the nose and three fractured ribs. In addition, the examination discounted the claim by the Israeli authorities that Arafat died of a heart attack. His heart was completely healthy and there was no evidence of damage or weakness of any kind. The report concludes that all injuries were the result of very recent, severe and direct torture. The undersigned organisations reiterate the demands made by UN representatives for an immediate international investigation into the death of Arafat Jaradat with a view to holding those responsible for his death accountable."

Preliminary Arafat Jaradat autopsy report: 'Reason of Death: nervous shock as a result of extreme pain from the intensity of the injuries described above, which resulted from multiple direct and extensive acts of torture'


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 1, 2013)

there is no  DIAGNOSIS   "death from nervous shock due to 
extreme pain"       all of the injuries described can be attributed  to a  RESUCITATION effort upon a ---dead body. 
The bruising of the mouth is from INTUBATION    The neck fractures from FORCED EXTENSION OF THE NECK   for the 
facilitation of  INTUBATION    (try extending the neck of 
a corpse in RIGOR MORTIS )     The fractures ribs from CHEST COMPRESSION  (to get the heart pumping)   in a corpse in 
rigor mortis        Keep in mind that the resuscitation was 
initiated by   emergency techs -----the idiot meccan pathologist 
stated that the guy must have been dead since the  DAY BEFORE LUNCH -----a resusciation on a person dead for HOURS ---is quite a dreadful experience ---
--NOTHING WORKS  ---everything is  STIFF   ---non compliant---almost impossible to COMPRESS THE CHEST     or move anything as needed for the procedure     ------and there was 
probably no one there yet to say   "YUP ---GIVE UP ---HE's DEAD"       they need doctors to pronounce a corpse a corpse 
---so  " GIVE UP RESUSCITATION EFFORTS"  did not happen 
for quite awhile

"I LOOKED AT THE HEART AND IT LOOKED OK"   is not an 
autopsy------microscopics are required for a real autopsy---
autopsy of the brain has to wait for  FIXATION----that takes---
--(I forgot---something like two weeks)    

    in sum and substance----the autopsy is not complete ---
           so far there is no  cause of death---and the dx  
              NERVOUS SHOCK FROM PAIN  is----nonsense
   does this jerk have EVIDENCE of this unheard of diagnosis?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Hossfly (Mar 1, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Excerpts From Preliminary Autopsy Report of Arafat Jaradat
> 
> "Injuries
> &#61623; Presence of excoriation (when part of the skin is removed) with recent bruising on the lower lip
> ...


I think most of us will go with the Israeli report since Sherri's source always wants to blame the Jews for something.  So pathetic how Frau Sherri is not interested at all with the torture that actually goes on in Muslim prisons, even when it involves her fellow Christians including Pastors.  Meanwhile, the report on the Israeli authopsy came from a Christian source based in Israel.  Are you trying to tell us, Frau Sherri, that these Christians are trying to put something over on us?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 1, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Excerpts From Preliminary Autopsy Report of Arafat Jaradat
> ...



I think most of us, with half a brain, would realize that the Israeli report most likely reflects Israel's own agenda, Herr Hossfart.  Meanwhile your pathetic attempts to to try and make this about religion, as opposed to national politics is truly pathetic.  Your obsessive attempt to derail threads that have nothing to do with Christianity is duly noted.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 1, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


My post doesn't have a thing to do with religion. However, all the threads on this forum seem to be about Jews, Muslims and Christians. That means the whole situation in the Mideast is about religion. Where have you been?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 1, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



In this particular thread, it really isn't about religion - it's about ethnic and and national identity.

I'm not sure if you realize it or not but Palestinians come in Muslim, Jewish, Christian, Druze and other assorted flavors as do Israeli's.

And yes, your post DOES have to do with religion because you continually need to point out the religious identities of those you are posting about.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 1, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I've spent a little time in the Middle East so I know a teensie weensie bit about the different breeds. But how am I supposed to answer Samer's nanny when she says he is  like Jesus, is of the image of God and and every other description of Godliness and goodness?


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 1, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



good post. I noticed that too. One of irosie91's cheerleaders it would seem. He needs to step-up his game or he's going on ignore


----------



## Coyote (Mar 1, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Rapture?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 1, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dqydu3CTrhc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Even if this were true, Frau Sherri, what is worse -- blindfolding some kid or torturing him like they do kids in Muslim prisons?  You still haven't told of where the prisons in any Muslim countries allow the prisoners to get college degrees the way Israel allows your Muslim friends to do.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 1, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



While he is on his hunger strike, he is all of those things. Do I control his choices tomorrow? No But, today he is these things. And neither of us really knows the extent of his involvement in violence in the past. The fact is Israel punishes all resistance to Occupation, nonviolent and violent, in the same way. They try them in military courts where the conviction rate is 99 percent, they use coerced confessions obtained after torture of detainees, the entire trial process is a farce and devoid of justice.

What does the Rapture have to do with this? I believe that was an invention of misguided men in the 1800s.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 1, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dqydu3CTrhc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...



But they do torture the children ,if you actually read the reports and watched the videos, you would know this. In The Guardian article, we find human rights groups documenting a pattern, children would be arrested in the middle of the night, most of the time on the suspicion of throwing stones, they would be shackled, blindfolded, put in solitary confinement, interrogated for 25 days, 6 hours a day, they were verbally abused and physically abused, they were threatened, their familes were threatened, I listened to a boy who was threatened with sodomy with a stick by soldiers, they azare interrogated until they confess to what the soldiers tell them to confess to. And we are talking about children this was done to and is being done to. I have read of reports of children as young as 7 arrested.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 1, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Israel doesn't go around as a rule and torture the children in prison no matter how hard you are trying to convince the viewers.  However, your Muslim friends certainly do in their prisons.  Meanwhile, two young Copts have just been thrown into an Egyptian prison for supposedly committing blasphemy.  Why not try to help them out?  By the way, I am still waiting for you to give us a list of Muslim prisons where the prisoners are able to get college degrees like they can do in Israeli prisons.  Do these prisoners in Israeli jails get tortured if they don't do their homework?    After you try to help these Copt children, you can spend some time trying to help these children.
Tortured, traumatised, scarred: the children caught up in Syria's war | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Coyote (Mar 1, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dqydu3CTrhc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...



You call them Muslim prisons, but in really, they aren't.

They're
Egyption
Syrian
Iranian
Iraqi
etc.

People who are identified more by ethnic heritage or who's political systems are determined by dictators than by religious heritage.

Are Israeli prisons "Jewish" prisons?

Are American prisons "Christian" prisons?

What are Chinese prisons?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 1, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> *Israel doesn't go around as a rule and torture the children in prison* no matter how hard you are trying to convince the viewers.  However, your Muslim friends certainly do in their prisons.  Meanwhile, two young Copts have just been thrown into an Egyptian prison for supposedly committing blasphemy.  Why not try to help them out?  By the way, I am still waiting for you to give us a list of Muslim prisons where the prisoners are able to get college degrees like they can do in Israeli prisons.  Do these prisoners in Israeli jails get tortured if they don't do their homework?    After you try to help these Copt children, you can spend some time trying to help these children.
> Tortured, traumatised, scarred: the children caught up in Syria's war | World news | The Guardian



According to http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/03/13/us-palestinians-children-idUSBRE82C0ZR20120313:




> The charity said that since 2000, the Israeli army had detained more than *8,000* Palestinian children in the occupied West Bank and prosecuted children as young as 12 in military courts, most of them suspected of rock-throwing.
> 
> Ninety-eight percent of detained children reported *being subjected to violence, either physical or verbal, by Israeli soldiers*, the charity's program adviser Eyad al-Araj told a news conference in the West Bank, an ordeal that left psychological scars on almost all of them.



Ok....the two young Copts and 8,000 Palestinian children.

Can we not condemn Israel's actions here without resorting to deflecting the topic onto other nation's treatment of children in prisons?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 2, 2013)

LOL    "the prisoners reported......"        I got news.....
                try asking the same questions of inmates 
                in  US  jails -------


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 2, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> LOL    "the prisoners reported......"        I got news.....
> try asking the same questions of inmates
> in  US  jails -------



The last post was addressing 8000 children, primarily accused of throwing stones, being tortured. And that is your response?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oT8rbTdqYv0&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Israeli army (IDF) shoots teargas into house full of children in Nabi Saleh Palestine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Israeli army (IDF) shoots teargas into house full of children in Nabi Saleh Palestine - YouTube



Popular resistance is embraced by many people throughout the OPT, people in villages like Nabi Saleh. They hold weekly protests and try to walk to their village spring an illegal settlement has effectively confiscated, in violation of orders of Israel's Highest Court. The IDF protects the illegal settlers even as they disregard opinions of Israel's courts.


----------



## Connery (Mar 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Reading these posts and *human beings laughing about others dying*, I cannot help but think about the crowds who watched as Jesus was crucified and their cheers and their laughter and their mocking and cruel and inhumane words. It is kind of like each of the posters here by their words they write are crucifying Jesus one more time! We see the choices to love or to hate are the same now as then and many still making that second choice. Sherri



sherri you have the nerve to cast aspersions upon others....



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *This Connecticut crap is making me sick, all that sorrow over 20 children*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 2, 2013)

Tamimi Press Photo Essay: Nabi Saleh calls for freedom for Palestinian political prisoners and hunger strikers


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 2, 2013)

Connery,

Personal attacks on me using statements made on other threads taken out of  context do absolutely nothing to address the issue of the unlawfulness of acts of the Occupier, in unlawfully detaining political prisoners, in imprisoning and torturing men and women and children, in attacking those who protest the unlawful detentions and unlawful land confiscations that are all part of the Occupation.

Do you have the mental capacity to address the issues?

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Tamimi Press Photo Essay: Nabi Saleh calls for freedom for Palestinian political prisoners and hunger strikers



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TIEUhBP2AAE]B'Tselem & ACRI on the illegal suppression of protests in Nabi Saleh 27-9-2011.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Mar 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery,
> 
> Personal attacks on me using statements made on other threads taken out of  context do absolutely nothing to address the issue of the unlawfulness of acts of the Occupier, in unlawfully detaining political prisoners, in imprisoning and torturing men and women and children, in attacking those who protest the unlawful detentions and unlawful land confiscations that are all part of the Occupation.
> 
> ...



sherri you gloat over the death of children. Moreover, it is not out of context regarding your statement.

As far as those on a hunger strike, who cares. They are doing what they feel they need to do for their cause. When they get hungry they will eat.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 2, 2013)

On the issue of torture of prisoners, after  they are tortured to death they are they sent to official examiner and organ thief Yehuda Hiss to carry out autopsies on the bodies. (It has been uncovered he has stolen thousands of organs, it was even substantiated by the Israeli government, andhe has kept his job despite all of that, he even stole part of Rachel Corrie's body. And he still holds his job.)

And this is the man who carried out the autopsy on Palestinian political prisoner Arafat Jaradat.

"According to Rebecca Dube in the Forward, allegations that Hiss and his lab were taking organs from corpses without permission and using them for research or selling them to medical schools have a long history and were substantiated by the Israeli government.[10] The allegations first appeared in 1998, after Alistair Sinclair, a Scottish tourist apprehended on suspicion of dealing drugs, died in a holding cell at Ben Gurion International Airport, apparently having hanged himself.[10][13] After an autopsy overseen by Hiss, the body was returned to his family; a second autopsy performed by pathologists at the University of Glasgow found that the heart and a small bone at the base of his tongue were missing.[10] Jonathan Rosenblum reported that the missing bone from his neck was considered necessary to confirming that he had hanged himself as stated, and that the Sinclair family believed his heart had been used for transplant.[13] The scandal was publicized by media in Israel and Scotland after the family sued.[10]

Rosenblum, writing in The Jerusalem Post in October 2000 regarding a case in which Hiss' testimony played a crucial role, also discussed how Hiss has long been a source of controversy. He related that a 12-page investigative report in November 1999 by the local Tel Aviv newspaper Ha'ir stated that medical students at Abu Kabir under Hiss' direction were allowed to practice on bodies sent there for autopsy, and body parts were transferred for transplant use without permission from the families concerned.[13] In January 2001, an investigative report in Yediot Aharonot claimed the institute headed by Hiss had been involved in "organ sales" of body parts to universities and medical schools for research and training, citing evidence including the "price listings" for body parts.[19"


Yehuda Hiss - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> On the issue of torture of prisoners, after  they are tortured to death they are they sent to official examiner and organ thief Yehuda Hiss to carry out autopsies on the bodies. (It has been uncovered he has stolen thousands of organs, it was even substantiated by the Israeli government, andhe has kept his job despite all of that, he even stole part of Rachel Corrie's body. And he still holds his job.)
> 
> And this is the man who carried out the autopsy on Palestinian political prisoner Arafat Jaradat.
> 
> ...



I was surprised this man carried out the autopsy on Arafat Jaradat, after this story last year.

"Deputy Health Minister fires Abu Kabir chief pathologist Yehuda Hiss

Move follows allegations of gross mismanagement at forensic lab, including misplaced body parts and tissue. "








Deputy Health Minister fires Abu Kabir chief pathologist Yehuda Hiss Israel News | Haaretz Daily Newspaper

Sherri


----------



## Connery (Mar 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I was surprised this man carried out the autopsy on Arafat Jaradat, after this story last year.
> 
> "Deputy Health Minister fires Abu Kabir chief pathologist Yehuda Hiss
> 
> ...



As usual sherri you do not report accurately. Hiss was part of a team. That team included: "Israeli doctors headed by Professor Yehuda Hiss of the Abu Kabir Forensic Institute, Professor Arnon Afek, the Health Ministrys Director of Health Administration, and Professor Iris Barshack, chief pathologist at the Sheba Medical Center" Moreover, "Israel on Wednesday said it was exploring the possibility of allowing an international body to help investigate the death of a Palestinian inmate last weekend."
Autopsy finds no signs of violence on Palestinian inmate's body | The Times of Israel


Kindly be more truthful the next time......sherri...


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 2, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


So, Dot.com, do you think I will sit down and cry if you put me on ignore.  You are not an important person so it doesn't matter to me whatever you choose to do.  I am sure many of the readers have the same opinion of you.   As if Dot.com is not a cheerleader of others!!!!


----------



## sealadaigh (Mar 2, 2013)

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I was surprised this man carried out the autopsy on Arafat Jaradat, after this story last year.
> ...




lolol...what the hell is wrong with your thinking. she is posting an article from a mainstream, jewish, israeli newspaper.


----------



## sealadaigh (Mar 2, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



oh, stop being such a little pissant.

dot.com makes good posts. your posts considt of muslims killing christions in cleveland or some other ridiculous rigamarole.


----------



## sealadaigh (Mar 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Tamimi Press Photo Essay: Nabi Saleh calls for freedom for Palestinian political prisoners and hunger strikers
> ...



the imagery of the second pic from the top is not lost on the irish, and notably so close to 1 march.


----------



## Connery (Mar 2, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


I am not surprised my comment is lost on you.

Should sherri wish the truth to be told she should disclose the truth in it's entirety regarding the article.


----------



## sealadaigh (Mar 2, 2013)

Connery said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



what sherri does is a common and past practise by both sides and is in compliance with the rules of not posting entire articles.

your comment isn't lost on me at all and is very consistent with what seems to border on an obsessive need to personally attack sherry instead addressing thee issue.

as for disclosing truth in its entirety, dude, you're the guy who just a few days ago was touting CAMERA.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 2, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...



If I had posted the entire autopsy report, it would have been a copyright violation. 

Here is more of the autopsy report, showing who was involved with it, the fact Yehuda Hiss was not the only Israeli doctor involved does not take away from anything I said. 

"Participants in the Forensic Autopsy:

Dr. Saber Al Aloul, Specialist in Forensic Medicine/Director of the Palestinian Medico-Legal Institute/lecturer

Israeli Medical Committee which is comprised of two forensic doctors:

1 &#8211; Dr. Has Yahuda, director of the National Israeli Forensic Medicine Center (Abu Kabeer)
2 &#8211; Dr. Tozof, Israeli forensic doctor

Nurse Beery and Nurse Nir (Autopsy technician)  

In the presence of Dr. Afeek, an official in the Israeli Health Ministry and Dr. Laufi, Abu Kabeer."

Preliminary Arafat Jaradat autopsy report: 'Reason of Death: nervous shock as a result of extreme pain from the intensity of the injuries described above, which resulted from multiple direct and extensive acts of torture'



Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



In light of  all the missing body parts controversies from Yahuda Hiss illustrious past, if there is going to be a UN investigation and they intend to examine the body, they better get to work on the project fast.

Sherri


----------



## Connery (Mar 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



You attempted to show that this medical situation was done by one discredited Israeli physician. 

...and here you omitted the following language:*" Here is an unofficial English translation of the preliminary autopsy report"*

You failed  sherri...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 2, 2013)

More about Yehuda Hiss

The man seems to have a fetish for personally collecting organs from dead bodies


"After collecting over 8000 undocumented body parts from bodies that went through his forensic lab over the years, Chief Pathologist Yehuda Hiss has finally been fired. Attorneys for Pathologist Yehuda Hiss, considered the man who knows where all the bodies are buried (including the questionable circumstances of the assassination of a prime minister some seventeen years ago) are saying the rumors about his being fired by Deputy Health Minister Yakov Litzman s on Monday are premature. Hiss has been a controversial figure for years, and his Abu Kabir forensic lab has been involved in a number of strange controversies and scandals revolving around the collection of bodies organs as well reports of missing body parts and other organs from dead bodies that passed through his lab.

Families have complained for years that the bodies of dead family members they received back were missing organs, and the bodies were stuffed with other materials to hide the missing parts. Initially the Health Ministry wanted to try to reunite the found body parts and bury them with their original bodies, but the job of identifying each unlabeled organ and sample to their their original owner has proven to difficult to do. Hundreds of people have contacted the Health Ministry to try to reclaim body parts over the past few months since the initiative Final Resting Place was launched, where the Health Ministry tries to link as many parts to their owners as they can so they can get a proper burial."

Lawyers Deny Rumor that Controversial Pathologist Yehuda Hiss Was Fired | The Jewish Press


Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 2, 2013)

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...



Let us see you address the autopsy and stop your personal attacks, I provided a link to the article from the outset which includes the full autopsy report.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 2, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


Maybe so but my posts are truthful.


----------



## Connery (Mar 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



When I see an official translation of the official autopsy and an official  investigation into the facts and circumstances surrounding this incident  then I will give the various reports the weigh and thought they deserve, otherwise your self serving acts of deception are nothing more than the musings of a disturbed mind that wishes to win over the opinion of others.


----------



## Connery (Mar 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Yehuda Hiss Was Discovered To Have Possession Of Over 8000 Undocumented Body Parts



You appear to be  jealous sherri.


----------



## Connery (Mar 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Zionists always have excuses not to address the issues.



I am just a guy looking for the truth. You have provided bits and pieces, some contrivances and other outright lies. I have addressed your "proofs", you have gone back into your rabbit hole and have yet  to provide an adequate rebuttal.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 2, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


I don't know why you get more ridiculous by the day.  Maybe you should be called the pissant as it would fit you so well.  Meanwhile, Dot.com hardly even posts here so where are all these so-called "good posts" of his.  All you are doing, Seal, is just showing your bias again, and anyone with any common sense realizes it.  By the way, I think it is quite obvious to readers on whatever forum you post on that you are not interested in what is going on either in the Middle East, Africa, or Southeast Asia.  It is just so convenient for you to close you eyes and then spit out "pissant" to other posters because it makes you feel good about yourself.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 2, 2013)

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Yehuda Hiss Was Discovered To Have Possession Of Over 8000 Undocumented Body Parts
> ...



for those who do not know---jewish law regarding corpses is extremely strict---which is 
what makes pathologists  "criminals"  in Israel  -----in fact----every basement morgue/
pathology department in   US  hosptitals    has   100s of thousands of  "undocumented"
body parts floating in formalin   -----that is the nature of  the field of PATHOLOGY

anyone here have a concept that  a person subjected to an autopsy ----gets 
all his parts back for the funeral?       I can help you out of your delusion. 

for the record----that  ARAFART  kid who died in an Israeli jail?----his autopsy 
is not yet complete-----it takes something like two weeks or so  (I forget exactly 
how long)  to PREPARE A BRAIN for pathologic study----during which time it 
floats in a jar of formalin-------a nice table decoration if you like that sort of 
thing------neuropathology labs have SHELVES AND SHELVES  of such jars/

now---back to  Israel----floating a brain in formalin ----is a violation of 
strict jewish law------therefore it becomes a scandal------

I once worked in a hospital in the USA----STRICTLY KOSHER----the docs 
were not permitted to remove even   IV tubing from the corpse.   Not a whole 
lot of autopsies done in THAT place

in sum and substance----sherri made no point other then to again 
display her ignorance

             for the record---muslims have a comprable  concept of corpses---
                       ie that they not be at all disturbed before   
                       the tormenting    JINNI  get them


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 2, 2013)

PA: Jaradat died in room for informers


"RAMALLAH (Ma'an) -- Palestinian prisoner Arafat Jaradat, who died last week days after he was detained by Israeli forces, died in an interrogation room in Megiddo prison known for holding informers, says the Palestinian ministry of prisoners affairs. In a report made public Saturday, the ministry detailed that Jaradat was detained on Feb. 18 and went through a tough interrogation process at a Shin Bet facility in Jalameh detention center. 

"He was tortured savagely and was put under psychological pressure on suspicion that he threw stones at Israeli troops," the report said. "Then he was moved to an interrogation facility in Megiddo (the "stool pigeons" room) for further investigation because he wouldn't admit to the charges at Jalameh. Two days after he was moved, he was murdered." The ministrys report described the "stool pigeons' room" as the most dangerous arm Israeli intelligence services turn to when interrogating Palestinian detainees.  "Prisoners are beaten, tortured, blackmailed and threatened in that room in the absence of any watchdog."...

PA: Jaradat died in room for informers | Maan News Agency

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 2, 2013)

A PA lawyer, on Saturday,  states three more  Palestinian prisoners in Israel's Ofer jail have started hunger strike action, a PA lawyer said Saturday.

The new hunger striking prisoners are Muhammad Amjad al-Najjar, Abdullah al-Asis and Ibrahim al-Shikh Khalil, who will begin their hunger strike action in three days.

PA lawyer: 3 prisoners in Ofer jail on hunger strike | Maan News Agency

Sherri


----------



## Lipush (Mar 2, 2013)

Take all the food they refuse to eat and give them to hungry Israeli children.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 2, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Zionists always have excuses not to address the issues.
> ...



Why is it Nazi Zionists like you are obsessed with calling others Nazis? Either it is  a Zionist fetish or a way to divert the topic. Do you have anything to say about the topic, that post of mine you are responding to is on topic, it is asking another Zionist if they have anything to say about the topic and that is the same thing I am asking you. Do you have the mental intellect to address the topic?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 2, 2013)

The preliminary autopsy of  Jaradat did not determine 
a  CAUSE OF DEATH      pathologic studies of sampled 
tissues are STILL PENDING as are lab studies   

It amazes me that any journalist would write the crap 
that sherri cited-----well---not really  ----I have seen
worse. 

It is obvious that   MAAN   is totally unreliable shit

I wonder if sherri can tell us what a  HEART  that 
has stopped working because of an arrhythmia looks 
like on  GROSS EXAMINATION----the idiot pathologist 
'decided'  that a cardiac death in this person 
could not have happened because the heart  "looked 
normal"     no diagnosis so far and it is very possible
that there will never be a diagnosis--BUT -if he died of 
trauma---THAT WILL SHOW UP .    in the completed 
autopsy


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 2, 2013)

Khader Adnan remains on his hunger strike in solidarity with those 10 now on hunger strike, unlawfully detained in Occupation dungeons.







Khader Adnan honours imprisoned Lebanese freedom fighter Georges Ibrahim Abdallah

"On February 28, 2013, Sheikh Khader Adnan participated in an event honouring Palestinian political prisoners and hunger strikers in Arraba village, Jenin area. Adnans own hunger strike from December 2011-February 2012 played a major role in catalyzing the Palestinian prisoners movement.

The Arraba Youth organized in coordination with the Prisoners Club and the Popular Youth Committee a solidarity march with the Palestinian Prisoners from the solidarity tent to the Municipal garden complex, planting seeds bearing the names and photos of the Palestinian Hunger Strikers, Long Term Palestinian Prisoners and a number of Arab Prisoners in Israeli Jails."

Khader Adnan has now been on hunger strike for 5 days in solidarity with the Palestinian prisoners.

Samidoun: Palestinian Prisoner Solidarity Network » Khader Adnan honours imprisoned Lebanese freedom fighter Georges Ibrahim Abdallah

Sherri


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




nazism is embodied in the NUREMBURG LAWS  ----   which designates 
particular groups as  INFERIOR and ----is a blue print for their 
enslavement   &/or  destruction 

Similar laws are found in the  JUSTINIAN CODE----which included 
laws designed to impose  christianity on the entire roman empire...

That code also rendered non christians as inferior---with extremely 
abridged rights  ----and was also a blue print for their destruction  
&/or enslavement.      

The laws of the JUSTINIAN CODE were   designed to 
destroy or enslave non christians was adopted into  SHARIAH law 
in reference to  non muslims ----to wit  DHIMMIS ------and also 
used in the  "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE  for the elaboration of the 
THE INQUISITION   ------Adolf abu ali -----liked them too   
and they are the basis of the NUREMBURG LAWS which legalized 
genocide   <<<<<<    all of that IS NAZISM   ---it is also the basis 
for the genocide of native americans        

CORTEZ AND ISABELLA   
used them to get the gold of mexico and murder the Aztecs----

Isabella was a  FERVENT  INQUISITIONIST QUEEN OF SPAIN... 
ITS ALL THE SAME NAZI CRAP       which is why it is appropriate to 
refer to anyone who cites the DEICIDE SHIT   that sherri cites ---
(which was the basis for JUSTINIAN SHIT--regarding jews) ---
  THE NAZI FILTH WHICH SHERRI IS       

she endorses shit 
  that was the basis for the genocide of HUNDREDS OF MILLIONS 
  and has even added the   islamic form to her sewer collection being 
  SO EXCITED over the hundreds of millions murdered by virtue of  the  
  BEAUTY  OF SHARIAH.      

Maybe she is attempting to cope with 
  that which she cannot accept in herself----her dance on the dead 
  bodies of hundreds of millions of babies


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Why is a little Nazi like you so obsessed with calling others Nazis all the time?  Do you really think people do not notice that you are always saying Zionists are Nazis?  Do you have the mental intellect to become aware of what is happening in different parts of the world when it comes to people actually acting like the Nazis.  The Nazis killed people because of their ethnicity and religion, and your friends are killing people in the name of their religion.  Evidently you have no problem with this.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...




  it is a tactic invented BY NAZIS----the Post world war II----propaganda 
penned by   escapees from the NUREMBURG TRIALS     who landed in 
syria and egypt  -----based their writings on "demonstrating"   that the 
atrocities  depicted in  photos of  german concentration camps were 
 REALLY ORCHESTRATED BY THE JEWS   ------way back circa  1960 
 I read an article from the same literature which described   GAZA  
 as a concentration camp  CREATED BY THE JEWS        who knew?
 I had not heard of any place called  "GAZA"-----I was a child----
 so I believed.    I grew up in a town where people were even stupider 
 than was I at age ten       I would not be surprised if most of the people  
 who stumbled into that pamphlet   understood that   GAZA IS THE 
 CONCENTRATION CAMP ISRAEL CREATED TO GAS ARABS---nor 
 would I be surprised if most of the muslims in the world who 
 read it also came to the same conclusion.     The idea of  
 GAZA as a concentration camp did not start  after  1967---
 nazi war criminals had already done it------it was a PLAN ---
 devised by actual prominent  nazis


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




So did you go to the Voice of the Martyrs Meeting you said you were going to attend?  What did you think?   Did it open your eyes to the persecution of the church and where that persecution is coming from??   - Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 2, 2013)

What did you think about VOM meeting, Sherri?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 2, 2013)

be patient   Jeremiah-----sherri is on her cherry-
picking mission


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 2, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Jeremiah,

Yes, I went and it was amazing. But not like you are thinking, it is not about demonizing anyone. I listened to a woman speak, her and her husband were missionaries in the Phillipines,  and she was kidnapped with her husband and others from an island in the Phillipines, by an extremist Muslim group supposedly with ties to Osama Bin Ladin. And it happened the same year of 9/11. They were kidnapped for over a year, during which time they were trying to outrun the government forces chasing them through the jungles. Then, they were in a shootout and her husband was killed and she was injured and rescued. But the most amazing part of the story was what happened since then. Later, she found the 23 men who had kidnapped her and her husband in prisons, I do not even think it was an intentional search, the way she explained how it happened, and she started writing them and sending them money for simple things they needed in prison. Four of the men became Christians through Christian ministries in prisons. she has agreed to pay for the education of two children of one of the men who kidnapped her and her husband. And her story is about loving the enemy, forgiving and loving the enemy. She said when they were kidnapped she had so many negative feelings and she and her husband  started praying for God to give them love for the ones who kidnapped them, and for God to give them peace, and God answered their prayers. So, that is what mission work is, it is going where God takes you and loving the ones He puts in front of you to love. And its about forgiving and loving the enemy.  She said she used to pray to be rescued, they were always hungry, conditions were horrible, and she would ask God, how long. And eventually God led her to Revelation 6, and she realized the martyrs will keep dying until the last one is saved who will be saved. And, then, Jesus will return. It is the blood of the martyrs that saves. And I never undertood the truth about that verse in that way before I listened to this woman speak. It is like there was so much pain and so much love and so much emotion in every word she spoke, as if she was going to burst into tears as she spoke each word, but she did not,  there was so emotion in her story, I was sitting at the front of the church and just crying through it all.

This speaker was Gracia Burnham.

"Gracia Burnham (born January 17, 1959, Cairo, Illinois) and her husband Martin were American Protestant missionaries in the Philippines with the New Tribes Mission for 17 years from 1986. The couple was among a larger group kidnapped by the Abu Sayyaf, an Islamist separatist and terrorist group operating in the southern Philippines, on May 27, 2001. While most of the group were freed after ransoms were paid and several beheaded, the Burnhams were in captivity for a year and a few days. The kidnappers demanded &#8369;45,000,000 for their release. A ransom of &#8369;15,000,000 was paid, yet the kidnappers refused to release them. During the eventual rescue attempt by the Philippine Army on June 7, 2002, Martin was killed by three gunshots in the chest and Gracia was wounded in her right leg. Since her release and the death of her husband, Gracia Burnham has returned to the United States with their three children. She has written two books about her experiences, In the Presence of my Enemies (2003) and To Fly Again (2005). She has also set up the Martin and Gracia Burnham Foundation.... Gracia and Martin were graduates of Calvary Bible College in Kansas City, Missouri."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gracia_Burnham

Sherri


----------



## skye (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm still  baffled at how some people fight this with the  Koran in one hand, a crucifix in the other....


----------



## Lipush (Mar 2, 2013)

In Israel there are 1,724,200 Hungry civilians

There are nearly 880,000 poor children in Israel.

So take the food that they don't want, and give them to poverty foundations, like Meir Panim. Those will be happy to give the food to those who really need it.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 2, 2013)

skye said:


> I'm still  baffled at how some people fight this with the  Koran in one hand, a crucifix in the other....



I guess I am not surprised you do not get what missions work is about. I cannot open eyes of the blind and give you sight.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



It is a small world, Sherri, isn't it?  I am truly glad you were able to hear Gracia speak.  The missionary base that was standing with them through their captivity is located in Sanford, Fla.  I met the people who work there and visited their offices years ago.  I also know Tom Price who is the head of VOM and was once a POW himself years ago.  I've been a member of VOM for about 12 years now at which time I became a sponsor to a family.  It is a very rewarding experience to be a part of VOM.    
The founder of VOM is in heaven now.  His name was Richard Wurmbrand.  He was a friend of Dumitru Duduman and his grandson Michael Boldea.  ( that is another outreach you should google - Helping hands ministry - Michael Boldea - Based in Romania ) Wurmbrand survived over 17 years in a communist prison and witnessed first hand the atrocities commited against all who were in there with him, baptists, catholics, non denominational christians, even communists who had been turned on by their comrades all were subjected to torture.  He survived and out of his experience Voice of the Martyrs was birthed.

  I'm happy for you, Sherri, that you became involved with this ministry and I believe it was a divine appointment for you.  I hope you continue to be involved with VOM because I have a feeling God could use you in that ministry mightily.  ....and later on I believe God he will work it out that even your husband will even join you in the ministry.   I can tell by your reply that you rely connected with the ministry.  Fantastic news!    - Jeremiah


----------



## skye (Mar 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still  baffled at how some people fight this with the  Koran in one hand, a crucifix in the other....
> ...





As I am not a Muslim or an Islamic, I am fully aware of the purpose of missionary work!

A large part of missionary work, apart from  the  humanitarian aspect, is devoted to proselytism, which intends to gain converts into Christianity. The penalty for apostasy for Muslims can be death ... and for obvious reasons missionaries don't exist in Islamists countries!

I can see that missionaries should be allowed in all Muslim countries in order to be a counter balance against the barbaric Islamists!

one more thing

I've already seen the Light .... but is a very different one to yours!


----------



## Maryland (Mar 2, 2013)

skye said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



The Koran teaches to hate Christians.  Muslims are merely following their scripture


----------



## skye (Mar 2, 2013)

Maryland said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





Exactly!

that's why I say I do not understand how some can have both a crucifix  and a Koran on either hand ...... it's like having multiple personalities!


----------



## Maryland (Mar 2, 2013)

skye said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



That's funny because the Koran teaches that Jesus [Isa] wasn't even crucified, it was really an imposter.  Those wacky Muslims


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 2, 2013)

Maryland said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



That is not true. In Iran, for example, Christians and Jews are seen as people of the Book and they are allowed to practice their religions within their religious communities. Muslims are not taught to hate Christians or Jews. My husband was raised as a Muslim and he lived in a town in Iran and he went to school with Jews who lived in that town, and there were Christians in a nearby community. He was not taught to hate either group. They had separate religious classes, but otherwise were taught together, the children, within the schools.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still  baffled at how some people fight this with the  Koran in one hand, a crucifix in the other....
> ...



I have to tell you, Sherri, that if you get involved with VOM I cannot see anyway possible God will not save your husband and have him join you. It could be the very vehicle he will use to bring him in.   VOM is the main ministry to 3rd world nations that are in the middle east & asia.  That is their target zone - the 10/40 window - India, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Iraq, they are in there and are making a greater change than once imagined even possible for one ministry.

If anyone wants to know of an excellent ministry to donate their money, time to I cannot think of a better one than VOM for an outreach.  It is changing the world. 

 - Jeremiah

  Note ** They also have training for teams who go into North Korea. The missionaries that lay down their lives for that assignment are told their life expectancy is about 60 days from the time they cross the border so they go knowing it is a one way trip.  VOM is an on the frontlines ministry.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 2, 2013)

Maryland said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland said:
> ...



The Koran teaches that Jesus was one of the prophets.  Prophets are less wacky than holy zombies.


----------



## Maryland (Mar 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



The Koran teaches that Jesus was a muslim.  Only one problem: Islam didn't exist until 600 years after Jesus


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 2, 2013)

To Sherri:   I don't know if Gracia Burnam would mention it or not but at the time she and Martin were down there being held in captivity - it was the home base for Al Qaeda.   Many do not know that.  They were in a hot zone.  - Jeremiah


----------



## skye (Mar 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...





Big deal! Islam believes all other religions are heretics and at very best should be considered as dhimmis or inferior, to be tolerated as second class citizens!

The reality of course, is much worse in that in the Islamic countries all other religions have either been completely driven out or seriously persecuted, even to the extent of injure  and death!

You will never win us over with your maudlin accounts of your private life which are not typical for most muslim countries and certainly not Islam.


----------



## Maryland (Mar 2, 2013)

> Christians and Jews are seen as people of the Book and they are allowed to practice their religions within their religious communities. Muslims are not taught to hate Christians or Jews.



The Koran sez otherwise...

Koran 5:51 O you who believe! Take not the Jews and the Christians as friends.  They are but friends to one another. And if any amongst you takes them as friends, then surely he is one of them.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 2, 2013)

It's funny how these seem to devolve into Muslim (or Jew bashing threads) when the Palestinians while majority Sunni Muslim are also Christian, Jew, Druze, Bahai.  A lot of the Palestinian Jews became Israeli citizens as did many of the Druze but it doesn't alter the fact that they were Palestinians.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 2, 2013)

Maryland said:


> > Christians and Jews are seen as people of the Book and they are allowed to practice their religions within their religious communities. Muslims are not taught to hate Christians or Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cherry picking the Koran is not a recommended method of understanding it, any more than it is for the Bible.  It just makes you look ignorant.

What does any of this have to do with the Palestinians on hunger strikes in Israeli prisons?


----------



## Maryland (Mar 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> It's funny how these seem to devolve into Muslim (or Jew bashing threads) when the Palestinians while majority Sunni Muslim are also Christian, Jew, Druze, Bahai.  A lot of the Palestinian Jews became Israeli citizens as did many of the Druze but it doesn't alter the fact that they were Palestinians.



99% of Pallies are Muslims.  The name palestinian is a European invention.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 2, 2013)

"PA refuses to assist in deportation of prisoners"

Issa Qaraqei, the Palestinian Authority's Minister of Prisoners' Affairs, Issa Qaraqei, has refused to cooperate with the Israelis in the deportation of Samer Issawi and Ayman Sharawna. It is reported that Israel has said that it could either deport Samer Al-Issawi and Ayman El-Sharawna or re-impose the sentences they were serving, when released as part of the Gilad Shalit prisoner exchange deal.

""We do not plan to consider the deportation because it is a war crime and is condemned by international humanitarian law and the Geneva Conventions," said Qaraqei. He added that the solution proposed by Israel is unacceptable and arbitrary in both its options. Israel, he insisted, retains responsibility for the hunger strikers' lives and health. The men are protesting against what they believe was their illegal rearrest. According to the minister, the Israeli government is trying to blackmail the PA by asking Palestinians to choose between a rock and a hard place."

According to Qaraqei, the Israelis have already "re-sentenced" two other freed prisoners, Youssef Shetwei and Mahmoud Tim to 9 years and 10 years in prison respectively

PA refuses to assist in deportation of prisoners

Sherri


----------



## sealadaigh (Mar 2, 2013)

Lipush said:


> In Israel there are 1,724,200 Hungry civilians
> 
> There are nearly 880,000 poor children in Israel.
> 
> So take the food that they don't want, and give them to poverty foundations, like Meir Panim. Those will be happy to give the food to those who really need it.



maybe israel should buy more bananas and less banana clips.

it would help the childers on both sides.


----------



## Maryland (Mar 2, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > In Israel there are 1,724,200 Hungry civilians
> ...



When Rabs love their children as much as they hate Jews, Israelis won't need banana clips.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "PA refuses to assist in deportation of prisoners"
> 
> Issa Qaraqei, the Palestinian Authority's Minister of Prisoners' Affairs, Issa Qaraqei, has refused to cooperate with the Israelis in the deportation of Samer Issawi and Ayman Sharawna. It is reported that Israel has said that it could either deport Samer Al-Issawi and Ayman El-Sharawna or re-impose the sentences they were serving, when released as part of the Gilad Shalit prisoner exchange deal.
> 
> ...



Thanks for getting us back on topic-track


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Almost as exciting as watching a pissant eating a bale of hay.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 2, 2013)

skye said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Actually, Skye, today there are missionaries in all of these restricted nations but they move around setting up underground churches, getting assistance for pastors & their families & materials through VOM - they get them bibles in their languages, - arabic, farsi, etc.  there are even missionaries that cross into NK knowing that they aren't coming back out.  Iran has a huge underground church now.  None of the details of that information is ever made public in their newsletters, website.   - Jeremiah


----------



## Connery (Mar 2, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "PA refuses to assist in deportation of prisoners"
> 
> Issa Qaraqei, the Palestinian Authority's Minister of Prisoners' Affairs, Issa Qaraqei, has refused to cooperate with the Israelis in the deportation of Samer Issawi and Ayman Sharawna. It is reported that Israel has said that it could either deport Samer Al-Issawi and Ayman El-Sharawna or re-impose the sentences they were serving, when released as part of the Gilad Shalit prisoner exchange deal.
> 
> ...



I have yet to see where this story has been corroborated. Nevertheless, there is no discussion whether the Israeli's are holding these prisoners illegally. If this official spoke to the sentencing he should have stated if the detentions were illegal in accordance with the terms of the prisoner release as to Samer if no one else.


----------



## Maryland (Mar 2, 2013)

If more Pallies went on hunger strikes, the Middle East woud be a better place and there would be more food for everyone else.


----------



## skye (Mar 2, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




Didn't know that about NK... and  those missionaries   must be very courageous people,  willing to risk life and limb  going  into those  hotbeds of islamic terrorism.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 3, 2013)

Just now reading on my Facebook Prayer group page that another prisoner has died in captivity, I do not have his name yet or details. Will post when I find out more. Sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Just now reading on my Facebook Prayer group page that another prisoner has died in captivity, I do not have his name yet or details. Will post when I find out more. Sherri



Any mention of the thousands of pallies slaughtered by their own arabs in Syria?  No, I didn't think so  The religion of death


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Just now reading on my Facebook Prayer group page that another prisoner has died in captivity, I do not have his name yet or details. Will post when I find out more. Sherri



So far, I am reading about a prisoner who died in PA custody. Maan report. This might be the prisoner they are speaking of. WILL update when I find out more.


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Just now reading on my Facebook Prayer group page that another prisoner has died in captivity, I do not have his name yet or details. Will post when I find out more. Sherri
> ...



How many thousands of pallies have been slaughtered in Syria by your own muslims?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hunger Strikes Escalate 12 Detainees On Hunger Strike
> 
> by ADDAMEER - Prisoner Support and Human Rights Association  2/26/2013
> 
> ...


GOOD!......Hopefully they all die, and get to go on and meet the 72 homosexual virgins that supposedly await the terrorist pieces of shit.

But, they may have to wait in line for a bit after arriving.....I'm sure those 72 homosexual virgins are a lil' busy, reaming the shit out o' bin Laden's now well worn asshole.


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Just now reading on my Facebook Prayer group page that another prisoner has died in captivity, I do not have his name yet or details. Will post when I find out more. Sherri
> ...



No love for the 1000+ pallies killed in Syria by the religion of death?  
Syria: NGO says war causes 1000 Palestinian deaths - Syria - ANSAMed.it


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Reading these posts and human beings laughing about others dying, I cannot help but think about the crowds who watched as Jesus was crucified and their cheers and their laughter and their mocking and cruel and inhumane words. It is kind of like each of the posters here by their words they write are crucifying Jesus one more time! We see the choices to love or to hate are the same now as then and many still making that second choice. Sherri


Stop invoking the name of Jesus, in your abject support of terrorist scum...you loony, phoney, terrorist loving asshole.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 3, 2013)

Statistics 

Type of Prisoner  

Number of Prisoners

Total number of political prisoners  4,812

Administrative detainees 178 (9 PLC members)

Female prisoners 12

Child prisoners 219 (31 under the age of 16)

Palestinian Legislative Council members  15

East Jerusalem prisoners 179

1948 Territories prisoners 185

Gaza prisoners 437

Prisoners serving life sentences 531 

Prisoners serving a sentence above 20 years 456

Prisoners having served for more than 25 years 23

Prisoners having served for more than 20 years 72

Prisoners detained before Oslo Agreements 109 








http://www.addameer.org/userfiles/image/Detention Chart Feb 2013.png


Detentions of children are rising.


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Statistics
> 
> Type of Prisoner



No love for the pallies killed in syria by the pedophile worshippers of islam?
Group: Palestinians killed in Syria camps | Maan News Agency


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 3, 2013)

Addameer includes on their website, quartely newsletters addressing prisoner's issues, that is very informative.

I am reading this about Israel's regular practice of attacking prisoners inside prisons they maintain. In the past, I have viewed some videos that show many atrocities committed of this nature, that have even resulted in documented deaths of prisoners in the past. 

Night Raids and Attacks on Prisoners Continue

"Addameer documented ten raids on prison cells in the last quarter. Two Israeli special units called Natshon and Metseda, often raid the prison cells in the middle of the night, using the excuse of searching for contraband, and use the opportunity to attack the prisoners and confiscate their property. 

In September 2012, two sections in Askalan Prison were raided by twenty heavily armed soldiers. The raid lasted for six hours, during which the prisoners spent the entire time shackled. Two prisoners, Mahmoud Abu Hawwa and Yacoub Al Haj were punished with solitary confinement  &#8226; On 12 October 2012, one section in Shatta Prison was raided, and twenty prisoners were beaten with the butts of rifles and three put in solitary confinement. The IPS threatened to impose more punishments and monetary fines on the prisoners because one IOF soldier was injured during the raid. &#8226; On 26 December 2012, a freed prisoner reported to Addameer that Huwwara Detention Center was raided nearly every night during the length of his detention. During the surprise raids, the detainees would be taken into the prison yard despite the freezing temperatures and stood against a wall with their hands up for the entirety of the raid. The cells would be ransacked, possessions and beds broken and items confiscated. Strip searches were also conducted nightly, and prisoners with health or medical problems would be taunted. &#8226; On 27 December 2012, the special units attacked sections of the Nafha Prison, including badly beating detainee Hamzeh Taqtouq and placing him in solitary confinement. &#8226; On 5 January 2013, a prison in the Negev was raided in the middle of the night. The detainees were forced to stand outside in the prison yard while the IPS raided the rooms and destroyed and confiscated property,"

Prisoner Support and Human Rights Association - ADDAMEER - Latest Quarterly Update on Palestinian Prisoners (1 September 2012 &#8211; 15 January 2013)

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 3, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Reading these posts and human beings laughing about others dying, I cannot help but think about the crowds who watched as Jesus was crucified and their cheers and their laughter and their mocking and cruel and inhumane words. It is kind of like each of the posters here by their words they write are crucifying Jesus one more time! We see the choices to love or to hate are the same now as then and many still making that second choice. Sherri
> ...



Wicked One, 

Since when do followers of Jesus support human rights abuses liike those occurring in Israel's  torture dungeons?

When you show me where Jesus says he supports these vile practices, I will support them, too! There is your challenge! Show me where Jesus calls His followers to support crimes agaisnt humanity like I am disclosing!?????????????????????????????????????????

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 3, 2013)

skye said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



And since when have there been hotbeds of Islamic terrorism in North Korea?


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Islamic terrorism is redundant.  Just like Muhammad and pedophile are redundant


----------



## skye (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




You are so dense it's almost unbelievable!

I was refering to the fact that Jeremiah said  there are missionaries even crossing  into NK  ...

then I continued with the rest... oh, you thick one!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


There's only one thing to say......"though shalt not tell a lie".

Stop your damn lying, and cease invoking the name of Jesus while spewing your lies, asshole.

What you are doing while do so, is using his name in vain, and the price you end up paying for it, will surely not behoove you come your day of judgement.


----------



## Connery (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> http://www.addameer.org/userfiles/image/Detention Chart Feb 2013.png
> 
> 
> *Detentions of children are rising.*



Unlike your IQ. 

Do you have anything to substantiate this graphic and why these people are being detained if that is true?


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Islam permits lying.  It's called taqiyya.  Islam is the religion of deceit.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by SherriMunnerlyn  
Reading these posts and human beings laughing about others dying, I cannot help but think about the crowds who watched as Jesus was crucified and their cheers and their laughter and their mocking and cruel and inhumane words. It is kind of like each of the posters here by their words they write are crucifying Jesus one more time! We see the choices to love or to hate are the same now as then and many still making that second choice. Sherri


  sherri has posted the above statement several times--
and several times regarding the crowds 
attending the  crucifixtion of jesus 


           " their cheers and their laughter and their mocking
              and cruel and inhumane words.
I read the new testament long ago    I do not remember 
a description of cheering crowds or laughter or mocking 
etc ---except  from the roman soldiers who were enacting 
the crucifixtion.     But that was nothing new----sherri's kith 
and kin have considered torturing people to death a kind of 
mass entertainment for    millennia.    From where arose the 
cheering crowd?     can some person who had actually read 
the book tell me 


   to what is she referring?


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

All of this talk about hunger strikes is making me hungry.  Time for breakfast.  Let the Rabs starve.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 3, 2013)

Hunger strikes continue and I continue to find comfort in Jesus words, He said blessed are those who hunger and thirst for justice, for they shall be filled. Addameer quarterly newsletter explains all about Samers hunger strike and others.


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hunger strikes continue and I continue to find comfort in Jesus words, He said blessed are those who hunger and thirst for justice, for they shall be filled. Addameer quarterly newsletter explains all about Samers hunger strike and others.



No love for the hundreds of thousands starving in Darfur, perpetrated by the pedophile worshippers?


----------



## Connery (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hunger strikes continue and I continue to find comfort in Jesus words, He said blessed are those who hunger and thirst for justice, for they shall be filled. Addameer quarterly newsletter explains all about Samers hunger strike and others.


They do not adequately discuss his legal situation. He is detained _for cause_, he violated the terms of the prisoner release agreement between his government and the Israeli government for which he was a third party beneficiary.


sherri>>>>>


----------



## Lipush (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hunger strikes continue (and I continue) to find comfort in Jesus words



Hunger strikers are Muslims, you smartass!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They don't "take comfort" In Jesus' words!


----------



## hjmick (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey, whatever happened to that Samer (sp?) guy? I he dead yet? I forgot to check in to that thread last week to find out...


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hunger strikes continue and I continue to find comfort in Jesus words, He said blessed are those who hunger and thirst for justice, for they shall be filled. Addameer quarterly newsletter explains all about Samers hunger strike and others.



Why is the arab world the poorest on the planet, despite trillions in oil wealth?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 3, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hunger strikes continue (and I continue) to find comfort in Jesus words
> ...




Lipush----there is a new jesus----the one that the 
muslims  "respect" ----the one that never drank wine 
and who hates jews and judaism ---most of all----
he is anti zionist ------he did a donkey ride entry 
into Jerusalem to announce that it should not exist.

Sherri knows all about him because she understands 
that  the phrase   "THIRST FOR JUSTICE"  is a 
translation of the aramaic ---"IF THE JEWS PUT YOU 
IN JAIL---GO ON A HUNGER STRIKE"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 3, 2013)

Connery said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hunger strikes continue and I continue to find comfort in Jesus words, He said blessed are those who hunger and thirst for justice, for they shall be filled. Addameer quarterly newsletter explains all about Samers hunger strike and others.
> ...



Zionist Connery,

These Zionist lies of yours are becoming so old and stale and out dated and obsolete and redundant!

Samer Issawi remains unlawfully detained by war criminals, we just have an opinion by the UN stating Israel is carrying out war crimes in the Occupoation, the illegal settlements (with the 600,000 or so illegal war criminal extremist settlers who live on stolen land within those settlements) are war crimes. That UN document was just released within the last couple of months. And we have UN releases stating the administrative detentions of Palestinian prisoners by Israel violate intl law, also by the UN, I note.

Samer Issawi and Ayman Sharawna and all  the prisoners held under administrative detention by Israel remain held unlawfully by the Israeli war criminal Occupier , in unlawful detention, the victims of war crimes. The unlawful detentions violate intl law in multiple fashions, they are held outside the OPT in violation of The Fourth Geneva Convention, and they are held in violation of intl laws that require persons receive trials before being detained/imprisoned.

Israel should promptly release the unlawfully detained prisoners and abide fully by her obligations under intl law.

And you should stop defending war criminals, act as if you possess at least one ounce of morality for a change. 

There is more to life then defending war criminals and war crimes!

Sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Your own allah is a zionist.  

Quran 10:93: We settled the Children of Israel in a beautiful dwelling place, and provided for them sustenance of the best: it was after knowledge had been granted to them

US President John F. Kennedy: Speech To Zionists Of America...


> Israel was not created in order to disappear - Israel will endure and flourish. It is the child of hope and the home of the brave. It can neither be broken by adversity nor demoralized by success. It carries the shield of democracy and it honors the sword of freedom; and no area of the world has ever had an overabundance of democracy and freedom.
> 
> It is worth remembering, too, that Israel is a cause that stands beyond the ordinary changes and chances of American public life. In our pluralistic society, it has not been a Jewish cause - any more than Irish independence was solely the concern of Americans of Irish descent. The ideals of Zionism have, in the last half century, been repeatedly endorsed by Presidents and Members of Congress from both parties. Friendship for Israel is not a partisan matter. It is a national commitment.
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 3, 2013)

I have no intention of responding to off topic posts of posters who are only posting here to derail this thread and attack people or their religions.

Here is what Addameer tells us about Samer Issawi's case in their most recent quarterly prisoner unpdate in January:

"Samer Tareq Issawi continues his hunger strike: &#8220;I will not wait for another Shalit to re-gain my freedom, under a deal that does not respect the rules of the deal, I will achieve my freedom with a hunger strike&#8221; The IOF re-arrested Samer Issawi on 7 July 2012 on Jaba&#8217; checkpoint that cuts between Ramallah and the Dead Sea and leads to Jerusalem from Hizma checkpoint. Samer was the first Jerusalem prisoner who was re-arrested on the pretense that he defied the contract of the prisoner exchange deal. Samer announced his hunger strike on 1 August 2012, in rejection of his re-arrest and the military prosecutions attempts to have him finish his previous sentence of twenty years based on secret administrative information. He considers his hunger strike to be the only weapon to gain his freedom that was robbed from him after the Occupation did not uphold its end of the prisoner exchange deal.

The magistrate court in Jerusalem on 18 December 2012 held a session to consider Samer&#8217;s case. Samer, whose health was deteriorating rapidly from his hunger strike, was wheelchair bound and escorted into the court by Nahshon personnel. According to lawyer Anan Odeh: On 18 December 2012, there was a court session for hunger striker Samer Issawi. Around 11 am, Samer entered the court room and tried to greet his mother and sister, and was brutally attacked by Nahshon Unit members who beat him all over his body especially on his neck, chest and stomach. The beating was so brutal so that he would not be able to communicate with his mother or sister. Furthermore, the judge presiding over the hearing left the court room to allow the Nahshon forces to keep attacking Samer. Anan adds that Samer&#8217;s mother was distraught from witnessing her son being attacked, and then her and her daughter were banned from attending the session. As a result of the attack, Anan requested that Samer should be transferred to the hospital immediately to receive treatment but the judge refused and insisted on continuing the court session. After the court hearing, Samer tried  to speak with the press to tell them about attack, but the Nahshon escorts carried him from the wheelchair and into the elevator to keep him from communicating with the press. Outside the courtroom, some of Samer&#8217;s family  members were attacked as well including his cousin who was detained for a few hours. At noon that same day, a large convoy of IOF soldier raided the Issawiyah village in Jerusalem,  surrounded the Issawi family home and arrested and detained his sister Shirien under the accusation of attacking one of the Nahshon Unit members. She was released 24 hours later on a 3,000 shekel bail, ten day house arrest and a six month ban from visiting Samer. Samer is still on hunger strike since 1 August 2012, and his health is deteriorating rapidly."

Prisoner Support and Human Rights Association - ADDAMEER - Latest Quarterly Update on Palestinian Prisoners (1 September 2012 &#8211; 15 January 2013)

Sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have no intention of responding to off topic posts of posters who are only posting here to derail this thread and attack people or their religions.
> 
> Here is what Addameer tells us about Samer Issawi's case in their most recent quarterly prisoner unpdate in January:
> 
> ...



No love for the 1000 pallies slaughtered by the religion of murder in Syria?  

Syria: NGO says war causes 1000 Palestinian deaths - Syria - ANSAMed.it


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 3, 2013)

from sherri---on THIS THREAD  (therefore not "off topic)

 I cannot help but think about the crowds who watched as Jesus was crucified and their cheers and their laughter and their mocking and cruel and inhumane words. It is kind of like each of the posters here by their words they write are crucifying Jesus one more time! We see the choices to love or to hate are the same now as then and many still making that second choice. Sherri


   so glad you are back,  sherri.    I am having trouble finding the 
episode you describe which according to you is described in the 
book  "NEW TESTAMENT"     can you tell me where in the new 
testament there is a description of crowds of people who had
come to witness the crucifixtion of jesus were  laughing and mocking? 
I recall the mocking by roman soldiers who were doing the crucifixtion.
Of what sort of people were the  "mocking crowds"  made up?


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> from sherri---on THIS THREAD  (therefore not "off topic)
> 
> I cannot help but think about the crowds who watched as Jesus was crucified and their cheers and their laughter and their mocking and cruel and inhumane words. It is kind of like each of the posters here by their words they write are crucifying Jesus one more time! We see the choices to love or to hate are the same now as then and many still making that second choice. Sherri
> 
> ...



More than likely, there was no cheering for Jesus's execution as Jews were the followers of Jesus, a Jew.

The New Testament records the Jews warmly welcoming Jesus into Jerusalem for Passover and throwing palm branches, a sign of victory over the Romans, thus, fulfilling his messianic mission


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 3, 2013)

Maryland said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > from sherri---on THIS THREAD  (therefore not "off topic)
> ...





   Maryland---meet sherri---she is a fan of the deicide myth.    When I 
first encountered muslims they MOCKED  the very idea that Jesus 
was crucified ----in fact my first visit to a mosque took place on a 
GOOD FRIDAY  and the topic of the friday sermon  (khubah-
jumaat)  was    the PERVERSE LIE WHICH IS GOOD FRIDAY--
which according to the good visiting genius Imam---was 
invented by the  "PERVERSE LIARS"--THE CHRISTIANS ---
whose motive for lying is to "DESTROY ISLAM"

far more recently---muslims have become adherents of the 
deicide myth in order to  make nice with "christians"  like 
sherri.    Sherri is very much in favor of resurrecting libels 
used by her kith and kin as the basis for slitting the throats 
of jewish infants      I actually remember when it happened--
ARAFART---sometime in the 1980s---went to a church and 
prayed  ---addressing  "OUR DEAR LORD JESUS"-----I 
remember it well and saw the sherri-phenomenon coming.
A prayer to  "our dear lord jesus"    is a crime in islam---
something called   "SHIRK"---but anything goes when it 
comes to the greater cause----more reasons to slit 
jewish baby throats


----------



## Jos (Mar 3, 2013)

> All the people answered, "Let his blood be on us and on our children!"


Matthew 27:25 All the people answered, "Let his blood be on us and on our children!"


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



The Jews were the early followers of Jesus as the messiah.  It was the Roman Prefect [Governor] Pontius Pilate who found Jesus guilty of insurrection having been viewed as King of Israel and King of the Jews.  There could be only one king and those were Roman Emperors Augustus and Tiberias.  The inscription on Jesus's Cross was King of the Jews.

Crucifixion was a Roman means of execution.

Islam erroneously teaches that Jesus was not crucified, an imposter was crucified.  Islam is the religion of the ignorant


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 3, 2013)

Jos said:


> > All the people answered, "Let his blood be on us and on our children!"
> 
> 
> Matthew 27:25 All the people answered, "Let his blood be on us and on our children!"



what people?       how does that come to be
  "mocking and laughing"   ?     

   I read the new testament----and do recall that there was some
   concept which involved letting ONE of the victims off the nail 

   some people chose---a particular person-----not jesus.  
   Even if one believes that story it is simply a matter of 
   a choice made of one over the other. 

   All the crucifixtions were done for  CRIMES AGAINST 
   ROME-------in fact tens of  thousands were crucified for
   that particular crime making those thousands very 
   POPULAR with the people.   The only way for the story 
   to be remotely true would be that the person they 
   chose was MORE popular than was jesus----the idea that 
   jews in CROWDS   wanted people crucified is ludicrous.  
   Execution by torture and as an entertainment does 
   not exist in Judaism ---either law or history------sherri's 
   concept is  a PROJECTION of the POV of her fellow 
   islamicists and inquisitionists    Crucifixtions were 
   done in a remote area ---away from the temple---
   The temple is not a mosque where mutilations and 
   beheadings are the  JUMAH ATTRACTION.  The romans 
   were aware of the fact that jews would not tolerate  
   those actions in the center of jerusalem.   Maybe the 
   crowd consisted of those   JEBUSITE ARABS  that  
   Saigon theorized


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > > All the people answered, "Let his blood be on us and on our children!"
> ...



The suggestion that Jews who worshipped Jesus would openly call for his murder and also blame their own children for his murder doesn't pass the laugh test.  Particularly, given that earlier, those same Jews welcomed Jesus to Jerusalem as a hero and messiah.

The evangelists who wrote the Gospels wanted to ingratiate themselves to the Romans and so they pinned the blame for Jesus's plight on the Jews.  Pontius Pilate, who executed Jesus, was a bloodthirsty tyrant who did not need the Jews to order Jesus's death.

Remember, the Gospels come from the words "good news" and were intended to spread the good word of Jesus, not to accurately record history.

The Second Vatican Council absolved Jews of the accusation of deicide.


----------



## Connery (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Any claims are for the parties to the agreement to make and Palestine has been silent. You have not made any cohesive or convincing argument of his behalf. Indeed, to date you have not made one coherent statement regarding anything...

sherri>>>>


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 3, 2013)

Under The Fourth Geneva Convention and other provisions of intl law, Samer's detention and that of others administratively detained is unlawful. This has been addressed by intl legal authorities in numerous documents written and released over  the past year. Zionist's REFUSAL to Acknowledge  intl law is simply further evidence of Israel's proud embrace of her status as a Rogue Nation who sees herself as above intl law. Sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Under The Fourth Geneva Convention and other provisions of intl law, Samer's detention and that of others administratively detained is unlawful. This has been addressed by intl legal authorities in numerous documents written and released over  the past year. Zionist's REFUSAL to Acknowledge  intl law is simply further evidence of Israel's proud embrace of her status as a Rogue Nation who sees herself as above intl law. Sherri



Geneva law doesn't apply.  The Geneva Conventions regulate the treatment of civilians during war.

You're allowed to be uneducated.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 3, 2013)

Maryland said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Under The Fourth Geneva Convention and other provisions of intl law, Samer's detention and that of others administratively detained is unlawful. This has been addressed by intl legal authorities in numerous documents written and released over  the past year. Zionist's REFUSAL to Acknowledge  intl law is simply further evidence of Israel's proud embrace of her status as a Rogue Nation who sees herself as above intl law. Sherri
> ...





   maryland----meet sherri.    She is an adherent of shariah-----
   according to SHARIAH-----dar al islam is at war with jews 
   till the day of judgement------ALSO----all muslims are 
   "CIVILIANS"    even the sluts with bombs on their stinking 
   asses are IMMUNE  from resistence to their noble deeds. 
   It is a matter of perspective


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 3, 2013)

Maryland said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Under The Fourth Geneva Convention and other provisions of intl law, Samer's detention and that of others administratively detained is unlawful. This has been addressed by intl legal authorities in numerous documents written and released over  the past year. Zionist's REFUSAL to Acknowledge  intl law is simply further evidence of Israel's proud embrace of her status as a Rogue Nation who sees herself as above intl law. Sherri
> ...



Maryland,

The International Court Of Justice holds otherwise, as addressed in the 2004 Opinion on the illegal Wall, the Court holds that the provisions of the Fourth Geneva Convention apply to Israel's Occupation of Palestine.

I will believe them, they are the highest legal authority in our world, and I will disregard your opinion, as you have no established expertise whatsoever!

Sherri


----------



## Jos (Mar 3, 2013)

Geneva law won't apply to the izraelis in the coming war, no safety under a white flag of truce, no restriction of using white phosphorous on civilians, or cluster munitions   dropped in civilian areas


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



The ICJ has no jurisdiction in Israeli matters and its judgments are non-binding.

When might Syria, which has slaughtered 30,000 Rabs and at least 1,000 pallies, going to comply with the Geneva Conventions?


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

Jos said:


> Geneva law won't apply to the izraelis in the coming war, no safety under a white flag of truce, no restriction of using white phosphorous on civilians, or cluster munitions   dropped in civilian areas



The fucktard knows


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 3, 2013)

Maryland said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland said:
> ...




Maryland ---sherri is a lawyer-----she has SPECIAL RIGHTS    
I have some minor experience with lawyers in action which 
lead me to conclude that   the OATH   administered 
to witnesses      SHOULD BE ADMINISTERED  to 
lawyers rather than the   simple civilian witnesses 

recently ----a judge and a lawyer-----in a case I was following 
OPENLY  suspended the courtroom hearing in order to 
engage in an exparte-conference with the witness----following 
which they SNATCHED   documented evidence----IN THE COURT
ROOM   from the hand of the respondent  and announced  
NOW IT IS LIKE IT NEVER EXISTED.     The judge and 
the lawyer for the petitioner    DECLARED THEIR RIGHT 
TO DO SO             both should be jailed for perjury---
but they were not sworn------so it does not count 
that they LIED ABOUT THEIR RIGHTS      

sherri can say anything----she is not  "SWORN"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 3, 2013)

Statement of Samer Issawi in today's The Guardian:

"My story is no different from that of many other Palestinian young people who were born and have lived their whole lives under Israeli occupation. At 17, I was arrested for the first time, and jailed for two years. I was arrested again in my early 20s, at the height of the second intifada in Ramallah, during an Israeli invasion of numerous cities in the West Bank  what Israel called Operation Defensive Shield. I was sentenced to 30 years in prison on charges relating to my resistance to the occupation. I am not the first member of my family to be jailed on my people's long march towards freedom. My grandfather, a founding member of the PLO, was sentenced to death by the British Mandate authorities, whose laws are used by Israel to this day to oppress my people; he escaped hours before he was due to be executed. My brother, Fadi, was killed in 1994, aged just 16, by Israeli forces during a demonstration in the West Bank following the Ibrahimi mosque massacre in Hebron. Medhat, another brother, has served 19 years in prison. My other brothers, Firas, Ra'afat and Shadi were each imprisoned for five to 11 years. My sister, Shireen, has been arrested numerous times and has served a year in prison. My brother's home has been destroyed. My mother's water and electricity have been cut off. My family, along with the people of my beloved city Jerusalem, are continuously harassed and attacked, but they continue to defend Palestinian rights and prisoners. After almost 10 years in prison, I was released in the Egypt-sponsored deal between Israel and Hamas to release the Israeli soldier Gilad Shalit in exchange for Palestinian prisoners. However, on 7 July 2012, I was arrested again near Hizma, an area within the municipality of Jerusalem, on charges of violating the terms of my release (that I should not leave Jerusalem). Others who were released as part of that deal were also arrested, some with no declared reason. Accordingly, I began a hunger strike on 1 August to protest against my illegal imprisonment and Israel's violation of the agreement.

My health has deteriorated greatly, but I will continue my hunger strike until victory or martyrdom. This is my last remaining stone to throw at the tyrants and jailers in the face of the racist occupation that humiliates our people.  I draw my strength from all the free people in the world who want an end to the Israeli occupation. My weak heartbeat endures thanks to this solidarity and support; my weak voice gains its strength from voices that are louder, and can penetrate the prison walls. My battle is not just for my own freedom. My fellow hunger strikers, Ayman, Tarik and Ja'afar, and I are fighting a battle for all Palestinians against the Israeli occupation and its prisons. What I endure is little compared to the sacrifice of Palestinians in Gaza, where thousands have died or been injured as a result of brutal Israeli attacks and an unprecedented and inhuman siege...."

The rest of his statement can be read at the link below.

We are fighting for all Palestinians | Samer Issawi | Comment is free | The Guardian

Sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Statement of Samer Issawi in today's The Guardian:
> 
> "My story is no different from that of many other Palestinian young people who were born and have lived their whole lives under Israeli occupation. At 17, I was arrested for the first time, and jailed for two years. I was arrested again in my early 20s, at the height of the second intifada in Ramallah, during an Israeli invasion of numerous cities in the West Bank  what Israel called Operation Defensive Shield. I was sentenced to 30 years in prison on charges relating to my resistance to the occupation. I am not the first member of my family to be jailed on my people's long march towards freedom. My grandfather, a founding member of the PLO, was sentenced to death by the British Mandate authorities, whose laws are used by Israel to this day to oppress my people; he escaped hours before he was due to be executed. My brother, Fadi, was killed in 1994, aged just 16, by Israeli forces during a demonstration in the West Bank following the Ibrahimi mosque massacre in Hebron. Medhat, another brother, has served 19 years in prison. My other brothers, Firas, Ra'afat and Shadi were each imprisoned for five to 11 years. My sister, Shireen, has been arrested numerous times and has served a year in prison. My brother's home has been destroyed. My mother's water and electricity have been cut off. My family, along with the people of my beloved city Jerusalem, are continuously harassed and attacked, but they continue to defend Palestinian rights and prisoners. After almost 10 years in prison, I was released in the Egypt-sponsored deal between Israel and Hamas to release the Israeli soldier Gilad Shalit in exchange for Palestinian prisoners. However, on 7 July 2012, I was arrested again near Hizma, an area within the municipality of Jerusalem, on charges of violating the terms of my release (that I should not leave Jerusalem). Others who were released as part of that deal were also arrested, some with no declared reason. Accordingly, I began a hunger strike on 1 August to protest against my illegal imprisonment and Israel's violation of the agreement.
> 
> ...



No love for the 1000 pallies slaughtered by the religion of murder in Syria?  You're not much of a humanitarian, are you?  

Syria: NGO says war causes 1000 Palestinian deaths - Syria - ANSAMed.it


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I'm very well-acquainted with the law.  Sherri, not so much


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 3, 2013)

samer is a hero in the eyes of  sherri----just as is adolf abu ali
---no one should be surprised


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> samer is a hero in the eyes of  sherri----just as is adolf abu ali
> ---no one should be surprised



No heroes in syria who murdered 1000 pallies


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 3, 2013)

Maryland said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > samer is a hero in the eyes of  sherri----just as is adolf abu ali
> ...




sit tight----sheherazade is writing the history of the event 

         THE IDF DID IT


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 3, 2013)

Another article in The Guardian.

Palestinian hunger striker demands UK impose sanctions on Israel Samer Issawi, whose imprisonment has sparked West Bank protests, argues Britain must take responsibility for oppression


"A hunger-striking Palestinian prisoner whose detention without charge in Israel has sparked violent protests across the West Bank has called on the British government to force Israel to abandon its practice of administrative detention. Writing for Comment is free, Samer Issawi  who was hospitalised last Wednesday evening having refused food for more than 210 days in protest at his imprisonment  argues that Britain should take responsibility for its role in the genesis of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict and the subsequent suffering of Palestinians.

Pointing to the UK's "historic responsibility for the tragedy of my people", he says the British government should impose sanctions on Israel "until it ends the occupation, recognises Palestinian rights and frees all Palestinian political prisoners". "Israel would not dare continue its oppression of the Palestinians without the support of western governments," Issawi writes."

Palestinian hunger striker demands UK impose sanctions on Israel | World news | guardian.co.uk

Sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Another article in The Guardian.
> 
> Palestinian hunger striker demands UK impose sanctions on Israel Samer Issawi, whose imprisonment has sparked West Bank protests, argues Britain must take responsibility for oppression
> 
> ...



Those 1000 pallies slaughtered in Syria by the religion of death are not starving...because, they're dead 

Syria: NGO says war causes 1000 Palestinian deaths - Syria - ANSAMed.it


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 3, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH0u77qzMcs&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Rim Banna - A Time To Cry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rim Banna - A Time To Cry - YouTube



No youtube videos on the slaughter of 1000 pallies in Syria by the religion of death?  You must have overlooked them, right?

Syria: NGO says war causes 1000 Palestinian deaths - Syria - ANSAMed.it


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 3, 2013)

from SHERRI----a citation>>>
Samer Issawi  who was hospitalised last Wednesday evening having refused food for more than 210 days in protest at his imprisonment  argues that Britain should take responsibility for its role in the genesis of the Israeli-Palestinian conflict and the subsequent suffering of Palestinians.


  roflmao -----its been almost 50 years since I first stumbled 
  into islamic logic face to face.     I was a kid---as was my 
  informant who told me that he was the son of a pakistani 
  diplomat-----thanks for the laugh   sherri------brings me 
  back to my childhood   

  samer  would have a better case suing   UM MUHUMMAD---
   to wit    AMINA   "wife"   or whatever ---of abdullah 
  for her role in giving birth the  piece of filth that began 
  the conflict between jews and his own personal ass 
  lickers at  KHAYBAR

      an even better idea----he can hold the british royals 
      RESPONSIBLE FOR RICHARD THE LIONHEARTED


----------



## skye (Mar 3, 2013)

nSherriMunnerly said:


> Another article in The Guardian.
> 
> Palestinian hunger striker demands UK impose sanctions on Israel Samer Issawi, whose imprisonment has sparked West Bank protests, argues Britain must take responsibility for oppression
> 
> ...






SherriMunnerly pointlessly  ladles out huge daily helpings of propaganda, which only convince herself and others who sit on the palestinian propaganda department, that they are achieving something!

It'd be much better if they attempted to achieve a Peace agreement with Israel, but of course they don't want that,they want all of Israel.


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

Let the pallie excrement starve. The world will be a better place.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 3, 2013)

I really wish some posters here would educate themselves, and go look at a map of the Middle East, and see for themselves that Syria is not within Israel or Palestine. This is a thread for discussing Israel and Palestine, not Syria! Sherri


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Another article in The Guardian.
> 
> Palestinian hunger striker demands UK impose sanctions on Israel Samer Issawi, whose imprisonment has sparked West Bank protests, argues Britain must take responsibility for oppression
> 
> ...



Sir Winston says:


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 3, 2013)

skye said:


> nSherriMunnerly said:
> 
> 
> > Another article in The Guardian.
> ...



Skye does nothing but defend war crimes of Israel, we look at her photo, and we see the face  of a disciple of the prince of this world, defending war crimes of war criminals!


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > nSherriMunnerly said:
> ...



Except, Israel has committed no war crimes.  You just made it up. 

US President Barack Obama...


> The bond between the United States and Israel is unbreakable. It encompasses our national security interests, our strategic interests, but most importantly, the bond of two democracies who share a common set of values."
> Remarks by President Obama and Israeli Prime Minister Netanyahu


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 3, 2013)

Our prisoners are dying. Students mobilise in Gaza March 3, 2013

Our prisoners are dying. said Gaza student Khaled Shehab from the Islamic University. We wont wait till the death of another prisoner to move in solidarity with all the detainees. Khaled was joining the thousands attending the growing number of demonstrations in the Gaza Strip right now. 

It is not lost on young people in Palestine acting in support of Palestinian prisoners that many who have spent years in Israeli jails were at the same age when they were originally imprisoned. While there has recently been a spotlight on the 219 Palestinian children currently detained by Israel, it is often forgotten that the majority of detainees arrested are youths or in their early twenties. Some have spent the entire decade of their twenties removed from their parents, their families and communities, a young persons life defined by Israeli prison walls."







Students in Gaza protest Arafat Jaradat's death






Mohammed Al Adini, hunger striking in solidarity after nine years in Israeli prisons







Student activist Khaled Shehab calling for the release of Samer Issawi 






Hana Shalabi, deported to Gaza after her imprisonment and hunger strike, serves as an inspiration to students in Gaza.

?Our prisoners are dying.? Students mobilise in Gaza

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 3, 2013)

"Presenting their findings in Geneva after a nearly six-month inquiry for the United Nations Human Rights Council, a panel of three judges, led by Christine Chanet of France, presented its view that Israels settlements violated the Geneva Conventions, which prohibit a state from transferring its own civilian population into territory it has occupied. 

Asked if Israels actions constituted war crimes, Ms. Chanet replied that its offenses fell under Article 8 of the International Criminal Court statute. Article 8 of the I.C.C. statute is the chapter of war crimes, she said at a news conference. That is the answer."


.http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/01/w...aeli-settlement-policy-violates-law.html?_r=0

Sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Our prisoners are dying. Students mobilise in Gaza March 3, 2013
> 
> Our prisoners are dying. said Gaza student Khaled Shehab from the Islamic University. We wont wait till the death of another prisoner to move in solidarity with all the detainees. Khaled was joining the thousands attending the growing number of demonstrations in the Gaza Strip right now.
> 
> ...



An inspiration for being a loser in life, like all Arabs?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 3, 2013)

you already posted the same thing several times sherri. 
---your RE POSTING habit could be considered  SPAM. 

There is no doubt in my mind that all violent conflicts 
involve "crime"     Bigots and racists always focus on the 
"war crimes"  of just one side of the conflict  

The same person---a neighbor in the town of my childhood--
who railed INCESSANTLY against the  RAF for the 
berlin bombing of  1945 which he survived as a child----
was DELIGHTED     in the latter part of May and early days 
of June----1967----because he was confident that the JEWS 
would be destroyed       ----I am always reminded of him when 
I read your posts      He also claimed to be "religious"---another   "isa -- respector"    moaning in orgiastic delight 
as the AUTO DE FE


----------



## Connery (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Under The Fourth Geneva Convention and other provisions of intl law, Samer's detention and that of others administratively detained is unlawful. This has been addressed by intl legal authorities in numerous documents written and released over  the past year. Zionist's REFUSAL to Acknowledge  intl law is simply further evidence of Israel's proud embrace of her status as a Rogue Nation who sees herself as above intl law. Sherri




Where is Palestine in this.....SILENT>>>


sherri>>>>>


----------



## toastman (Mar 3, 2013)

Sherri the Nazi woman spewing the same shit over and over. Shows she has no life and is likely unemployed.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Under The Fourth Geneva Convention and other provisions of intl law, Samer's detention and that of others administratively detained is unlawful. This has been addressed by intl legal authorities in numerous documents written and released over  the past year. Zionist's REFUSAL to Acknowledge  intl law is simply further evidence of Israel's proud embrace of her status as a Rogue Nation who sees herself as above intl law. Sherri



Geneva Convention deals with war conduct, not criminal law. Samir is not a warrior he is a slime ball criminal.


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "Presenting their findings in Geneva after a nearly six-month inquiry for the United Nations Human Rights Council, a panel of three judges, led by Christine Chanet of France, presented its view that Israel&#8217;s settlements violated the Geneva Conventions, which prohibit a state from transferring its own civilian population into territory it has occupied.



That's the UN Human Rights Council on which Saudi Arabia, which is the worst human rights violator in the world, is a member.  Saudi Arabia still has public beheadings and women are prohibited from driving cars.

China and Russia, too, are members of the UN Human Rights Council.  Jordan, too, the torture capital of the world.

International law created by the League of Nations established the right of Jews to live throughout Israel.  Arabs are occupying Israel. 

Read and learn...

Eugene Rostow, Legal Scholar, Former Dean of the Yale Law School, Under Secretary of State in the Johnson administration, US State Dept Legal Advisor, Drafter of UN Res. 242 pertaining to Israeli land in the West Bank...


> The British Mandate recognized the right of the Jewish people to "close settlement" in the whole of the Mandated territory [Palestine].   The Jewish right of settlement in Palestine west of the Jordan river, that is, in Israel, the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip, was made unassailable. That right has never been terminated and cannot be terminated except by a recognized peace between Israel and its neighbors. And perhaps not even then, in view of Article 80 of the U.N. Charter, "the Palestine article," which provides that "nothing in the Charter shall be construed ... to alter in any manner the rights whatsoever of any states or any peoples or the terms of existing international instruments...."
> 
> The mandate implicitly denies Arab claims to national political rights in the area in favor of the Jews; the mandated territory was in effect reserved to the Jewish people for their self-determination and political development, in acknowledgment of the historic connection of the Jewish people to the land. Lord Curzon, who was then the British Foreign Minister, made this reading of the mandate explicit. There remains simply the theory that the Arab inhabitants of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip have an inherent 'natural law' claim to the area. Neither customary international law nor the United Nations Charter acknowledges that every group of people claiming to be a nation has the right to a state of its own."
> 
> http://www.tzemachdovid.org/Facts/islegal1.shtml


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 3, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Under The Fourth Geneva Convention and other provisions of intl law, Samer's detention and that of others administratively detained is unlawful. This has been addressed by intl legal authorities in numerous documents written and released over  the past year. Zionist's REFUSAL to Acknowledge  intl law is simply further evidence of Israel's proud embrace of her status as a Rogue Nation who sees herself as above intl law. Sherri
> ...





   ernie---try to understand sherri's POV      samer is  a  "FREEDOM FIGHTER"   and 
a  "CIVILIAN"      He and the organizations to which he belongs are absolutely 
legal in accordance with   KORANIC LAW-----as per the koranic scholars of AL AZHAR
UNIVERSITY who more than  50 years ago determined that the killing of any israeli 
of any age or gender is LEGAL based on the fact that Israel has a universal draft---
therefore a three month old israeli ----can be considered in the eyes of allah----
an ENEMY SOLDIER       Thus----your contention that  samer is a criminal makes 
no sense----nor is he a soldier since he is not a part of an officially recognized 
military       Sherri is a lawyer----she UNDERSTANDS  "law"  and her own way 
and  morality is her  paticular area of expertise because she is an  
ISA RESPECTER.     Isa is a strong advocate of the throat slitting of three month 
old babies


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Freedom in Gaza, such as the banning of singing? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdOETFNiYCE]Hamas bans 'New Star' singing contest in Gaza - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 3, 2013)

hjmick said:


> Hey, whatever happened to that Samer (sp?) guy? I he dead yet? I forgot to check in to that thread last week to find out...


Last I heard, he choked on a pickle. Details to follow.


----------



## Connery (Mar 3, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, whatever happened to that Samer (sp?) guy? I he dead yet? I forgot to check in to that thread last week to find out...
> ...



I thought he sat on that pickle.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 3, 2013)

Maryland-----banning singing and musical instruments is  HISTORICALLY 
an aspect of  BACK TO ISLAM   movements       Back to islam movements 
are nothing new-----they are a periodic phenomena  thruout the 1400 
year history of islam -----in any place where islam exists

Back to islam  episodes include   rules about dress and  COMPULSORY 
praying       often---CLEANSING operations that include getting rid of 
anything  "not islamic" ----like non muslims and their books and symbols 
----lots of getting rid of sometimes includes   ---group destructions of 
the bad books, the musical instruments  etc etc


----------



## Connery (Mar 3, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Under The Fourth Geneva Convention and other provisions of intl law, Samer's detention and that of others administratively detained is unlawful. This has been addressed by intl legal authorities in numerous documents written and released over  the past year. Zionist's REFUSAL to Acknowledge  intl law is simply further evidence of Israel's proud embrace of her status as a Rogue Nation who sees herself as above intl law. Sherri
> ...



Samer is a terrorist.

*WHAT HAVE WE LEARNED ABOUT SAMER ISSAWI*​

"Samer Issawi of Issawiyeh, Jerusalem was arrested in April 2002 and sentenced to 26 years for attempted murder, *belonging to an unrecognized (terror) organization*, military training, and possession of weapons, arms and explosive materials.
    Sammi was a third party beneficiary of an agreement between Israel and Hamas to release Israeli soldier Gilad Shalit in exchange for 1,027 prisoners, he was then released during the Gilad Shalit prisoner exchange.
    The UN Security Council gave it's overwhelming approval of the Israeli/Palastinian agreement for prisoner exchange.
    In July 2012 Sammi reportedly violated the terms of his release by leaving Jerusalem and crossing into the nearby neighborhood of A-Ram, and was therefore rearrested.
    According to Israeli and Palestinian officials Sammi eats periodically although it is claimed that Sammi is a on a hunger strike.


"Capt. Eytan Buchman, an IDF spokesman, has provided additional details about Issawi's terror activities. He writes that Issawi was convicted of severe crimes, which including five attempts of intentional death. This included four shootings, between July 2001 and February 2002, in which Isawi and his partners fired on police cars and buses travelling between Ma'ale Adumim and Jerusalem. In one attack, a policeman was injured and required surgery. On October 30, 2001, Isawi, together with an accomplice, fired at two students walking from the Hebrew University campus to their car in a nearby parking lot. In another case, Isawi provided guns and explosive devices to a squad, who fired on a bus. Finally, in December 2001, Isawi ordered an attack on security personnel at Hebrew University, providing a squad with a pistol and a pipebomb. Two of the squad members tracked security personnel but opted not to execute the attack."

CAMERA: Updated: Neglected Facts About Hunger-Striking Samer Issawi


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 3, 2013)

In the US   samer would be serving a life sentence 

   but its ok     sherri approves.     shooting a person 
   to the extent that he requires surgery is a definite  
   ATTEMPTED MURDER  thing in the US  -----sherri 
   not only approves-----she would mourns the fact that 
   the bullet missed its mark because ISA WANTS  
   dead jews


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Rim Banna - A Time To Cry - YouTube



The good thing is the time of desolation shall soon be ending and I see the hunger strikers as  the ones who are ushering us into that day!


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Rim Banna - A Time To Cry - YouTube
> ...



Most of the arab world is desolate.  Arabs are the most uneducated, illiterate, backward losers on the planet.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 3, 2013)

I see the current episodic filth emanating from the isa-respecters 
as a  "BEGINNING OF THE END"  too       Major conflict is on 
the horizon and as tragic is that fact-----it will end and we can 
have a new begining   without the filth of the isa-respecters


----------



## Connery (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Rim Banna - A Time To Cry - YouTube
> ...



The only ones ushering you anywhere, sherri, are the men in the white coats.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 3, 2013)

Maryland said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



the maudlin stupidity  apparent on sherri's U-TUBE  thing----
is part and parcel of the  culture of  illiteracy


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 3, 2013)

A Petitition For the Palestinian Prisoners

Justice and Fair treatment of Palestinian prisoners especially those on hunger strike

"I am very concerned about the safety and welfare of Palestinian prisoners held by Israel under administrative detentions who are on hunger strikes, in particular five prisoners who have been identified by Addameer as facing imminent death, Ayman Sharawna (182 days), Samer Issawi (162days), Yousef Yassin (32 days), Jafar Azzidine (32 days) and Tarek Qaadan (32 days),  The administrative detention Israel is holding Palestinian prisoners under, that include the five prisoners named above, violate international treaties Israel is bound to which internationally recognize rights to a fair trial for detainees and prisoners, to include the Fourth Geneva Convention and Article 14 of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights.

 Evidence heard in secret, which provides neither the defendant nor his attorney being allowed to examine the evidence or challenge it, violates the requirements of international law that mandate fair legal proceedings and due process in detentions of prisoners. These detentions are war crimes under the Fourth Geneva Convention.  I urge you to ensure Israel abides by her obligations under international law and call on the Israeli authorities to release these five detainees in imminent danger of death, as well as all other Palestinians in administrative detention, unless they are promptly charged with internationally recognizable criminal offenses and brought to trial in proceedings that meet international fair trial standards.  I urge you to ensure the immediate transfer of Ayman Sharawna and Samer Issawi and other detainees on prolonged hunger strikes to a fully-equipped hospital so they can receive specialized medical care.  I urge you to ensure that all detainees on hunger strike are allowed regular, private access to independent doctors, families and lawyers, treated humanely, and not punished in any way for their hunger strike, as Samer Issiwa was recently, as he and his family were attacked and beaten by Occupying soldiers when he was transported for a court appearance...."

Justice and Fair treatment of Palestinian prisoners especially those on hunger strike

Sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> A Petitition For the Palestinian Prisoners
> 
> Justice and Fair treatment of Palestinian prisoners especially those on hunger strike
> 
> ...



All this talk about hunger is making me hungry  Time for dinner!  Let the pallies all starve.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 3, 2013)

Here are  Photos of one child prisoner, Hadeel Abu Turki, she was arrested at 14 and she is now 17 and still imprisoned by the Occupier of Palestine!

Her mother says:"the prison administration allowed me to visit my daughter once since seven months, and then stop all her family visits for security reasons, but her little brother is 14 years.

http://www.facebook.com/groups/1358...09429634/#!/groups/WeUnitedNFaiths4Palestine/


Sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is a Photo of one child prisoner, Hadeel Abu Turki, she was arrested at 14 and she is now 17 and still imprisoned by the Occupier of Palestine!
> 
> Her mother says:"the prison administration allowed me to visit my daughter once since seven months, and then stop all her family visits for security reasons, but her little brother is 14 years.
> 
> ...



No love for pallies brutally oppressed and murdered by their own fascist regimes?


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2013)

Guess what? They are lying.

You can't not eat for 7 months and still be alive.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 3, 2013)

so?     In the USA  we have a lot more kids in lock up.    We do not 
call them prisons-----in some cases we call them  
  "CHILDREN's SHELTERS"       The kids in Israeli prisons or shelters 
  do fine-----they get schooling and so much soap that they give bars 
  of the stuff to visiting relatives.    Many of the kids in Israeli lock up 
  were stopped with bombs tied to their little bodies----sherri 
  is in despair because they did not explode their way to JANNAH.  
  Those kids are going to SAY about their experience what they know 
  they are expected to say.  -----by their friends and relatives and 
  local Imams


----------



## Coyote (Mar 3, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> so?     In the USA  we have a lot more kids in lock up.    We do not
> call them prisons-----in some cases we call them
> "CHILDREN's SHELTERS"       The kids in Israeli prisons or shelters
> do fine-----they get schooling and so much soap that they give bars
> ...



In the US, children are not incarcerated with adults.

In Israel, Palestinian children ARE incarcerated with adults and no, they did not have bombs tied to their bodies.  Mostly, they threw stones.  So get a grip, and realize - sometimes Israel can be wrong.  A novel idea, but savor it.  It can happen.

Children should NEVER be incarcerated with adults - the potential for abuse is horrific and children do not have the maturity and culpability of adults.  I kind of figured you'd realize that.  Unless I'm wrong and you only apply it to SOME children.  You don't, right?


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > so?     In the USA  we have a lot more kids in lock up.    We do not
> ...



Children should never have bombs tied to them by their parents and sent into Israel to blow people up.

Your selective moral outrage noted.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 3, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> so?     In the USA  we have a lot more kids in lock up.    We do not
> call them prisons-----in some cases we call them
> "CHILDREN's SHELTERS"       The kids in Israeli prisons or shelters
> do fine-----they get schooling and so much soap that they give bars
> ...



are you disingenuous EVERY day?  Stop putting words into people's mouths


----------



## Coyote (Mar 3, 2013)

Maryland said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Given the number of Arab students we have pursuing MS and PHD degrees in Engineering, Geology and the energy industries I would question your claim.

Perhaps, "Arabs" as a group, aren't as simplistically stereotyped as you might wish?


----------



## skye (Mar 3, 2013)

Maryland said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




That is very true!  Children should NEVER have bombs tied to them by their parents to kill Israelis!!!!

I totally agree with you!


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



According to the Arab League, fully one-third of Arabs are illiterate and fully half of all Arab women are illiterate.

20 percent of Arabs earn just $2 a day.

The Arab world is last in education, literacy, health, scientific research, productivity and industrial development, according to a recent UN report.

Facts are facts.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 3, 2013)

Maryland said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



My "selective moral outrage" is, apparently  not noted.

Children should NEVER be incarcerated with adults.  Is that really so hard to understand?

*Most *of the Palestinian children incarcerated are done so for throwing stones.

You understand, right, that* throwing stones is not the same as suicide bombers?*  It's a stretch, I'll admit it - but, there is a distinct difference supported by Israel's own data.

Your strawman argument is duly noted.


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2013)

Which left wing, pro-arab terrorist, source is that from?

Also the terrorists intentionally use their children for terrorism to get propoganda points.

Also, throwing rocks at people in the US, is called assault with a deadly weapon.





Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > so?     In the USA  we have a lot more kids in lock up.    We do not
> ...


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



A friend was hit by a pallie stone and his head was split open.  Let's throw stones at you and see how you like it, ok?


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2013)

Just in case people missed who the liberal hero is, here it is again:




*WHAT HAVE WE LEARNED ABOUT SAMER ISSAWI*​

"Samer Issawi of Issawiyeh, Jerusalem was arrested in April 2002 and sentenced to 26 years for attempted murder, *belonging to an unrecognized (terror) organization*, military training, and possession of weapons, arms and explosive materials.
    Sammi was a third party beneficiary of an agreement between Israel and Hamas to release Israeli soldier Gilad Shalit in exchange for 1,027 prisoners, he was then released during the Gilad Shalit prisoner exchange.
    The UN Security Council gave it's overwhelming approval of the Israeli/Palastinian agreement for prisoner exchange.
    In July 2012 Sammi reportedly violated the terms of his release by leaving Jerusalem and crossing into the nearby neighborhood of A-Ram, and was therefore rearrested.
    According to Israeli and Palestinian officials Sammi eats periodically although it is claimed that Sammi is a on a hunger strike.


"Capt. Eytan Buchman, an IDF spokesman, has provided additional details about Issawi's terror activities. He writes that Issawi was convicted of severe crimes, which including five attempts of intentional death. This included four shootings, between July 2001 and February 2002, in which Isawi and his partners fired on police cars and buses travelling between Ma'ale Adumim and Jerusalem. In one attack, a policeman was injured and required surgery. On October 30, 2001, Isawi, together with an accomplice, fired at two students walking from the Hebrew University campus to their car in a nearby parking lot. In another case, Isawi provided guns and explosive devices to a squad, who fired on a bus. Finally, in December 2001, Isawi ordered an attack on security personnel at Hebrew University, providing a squad with a pistol and a pipebomb. Two of the squad members tracked security personnel but opted not to execute the attack."

CAMERA: Updated: Neglected Facts About Hunger-Striking Samer Issawi


----------



## Coyote (Mar 3, 2013)

Maryland said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland said:
> ...



I'm not sure....there are many ways of measuring quality.

In terms of Human Development, for example:
_
"The basic purpose of development is to enlarge people's choices. In principle, these choices can be infinite and can change over time. People often value achievements that do not show up at all, or not immediately, in income or growth figures: greater access to knowledge, better nutrition and health services, more secure livelihoods, security against crime and physical violence, satisfying leisure hours, political and cultural freedoms and sense of participation in community activities. The objective of development is to create an enabling environment for people to enjoy long, healthy and creative lives."​_
The Arab world is mixed: Indices & Data | Human Development Reports (HDR) | United Nations Development Programme (UNDP)

Clearly most western countries are well above the Middle East, Africa, parts of Asia and other areas.  But the Middle East appears to be spread between countries rated very high (Bahrain) to High (Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Oman, Kuwait) to Medium (Jordan, Algeria, Egypt) to Low (Yeman, Sudan, Afghanistan).

Now, if you look at literacy, according to UN reports....(List of countries by literacy rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

"...Over *two-thirds* of the world's 793 million illiterate adults are found in only *eight countries* (Bangladesh, China, Egypt, Ethiopia, India, Indonesia, Nigeria, and Pakistan)" 

That doesn't look like the Arab world is "last".  If you look at the stats...which are actually kind of surprising - the "Arab world" is all over the board.

What I'm suggesting is, maybe you are being more swayed by propaganda than by actual data.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 3, 2013)

CMike said:


> Just in case people missed who the liberal hero is, here it is again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why do you say he's a "liberal hero"?......what liberals have canonized him?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 3, 2013)

Maryland said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland said:
> ...



A Palestinian friend's child was hit by a settler stone and his head was split open.

The settler child got a free pass.


Now that we got that bit over with, tell me more about the plethora of child suicide bombers incarcerated with adult criminals.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 3, 2013)

CMike said:


> Which left wing, pro-arab terrorist, source is that from?



Ah, I think I understand your game here...let me guess: if the data refused to support your implication that Israeli jails are filled with demon Palestinian children itching to be suicide martyrs then it's obviously a left wing, pro-arab terrorist, source"?

Too funny 



> Also the terrorists intentionally use their children for terrorism to get propoganda points.



In the entire scheme of suicide bombers, that is very rare.



> Also, throwing rocks at people in the US, is called assault with a deadly weapon.



In the US perhaps but in Israel, it is only regarded as such when the stone thrower is Palestinian.


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> but in Israel, it is only regarded as such when the stone thrower is Palestinian.



Anyone throwing stones at innocent people in Israel is treated the same.  If Pallies excelled at studying and working as they excel at being anti-social monsters, they might be more successful like the Jews.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 3, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...





> Zionist Connery...these Zionist lies of yours blah blah blah..



Is there a post where Sherri doesn't exhibit her hate and lunacy?  She's even beginning to sound like an Islamist.  It's quite entertaining watching the transformation occur.


----------



## Connery (Mar 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > so?     In the USA  we have a lot more kids in lock up.    We do not
> ...




If they did not throw the stones they would not be incarcerated in the first place. Perhaps you have a salient point or  suggestion on how Israel should handle this situation.


----------



## CMike (Mar 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Prove it.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 3, 2013)

sherri lied----pali kids are not incarcerated with adults   
I have  a distant relative----a very kindly woman who 
is social worker for the pali kids in lock-up---sherri is 
filthy nazi sow liar.    The kids get schooling,  and needed 
instruction in personal hygiene      and PSYCHOLOGICAL 
counseling in those cases in which to sherri's 
delight they are encouraged to blow themselves 
to JANNAH for the GLORY OF ISA


----------



## Coyote (Mar 3, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> sherri lied----pali kids are not incarcerated with adults
> I have  a distant relative----a very kindly woman who
> is social worker for the pali kids in lock-up---sherri is
> filthy nazi sow liar.    The kids get schooling,  and needed
> ...



hmmm http://www.cjpmo.org/DisplayDocument.aspx?DocumentID=1755



> Israeli military law permits its army to administratively detain Palestinian children *as young as 12 years old*. According to the Israeli military, Palestinian children are defined as being a person under the age of 16. Therefore *Palestinians over the age of 16 are sentenced as adults and imprisoned with adults*.14 Approximately 20 to 30 Palestinian children are detained under administrative detention every year15. UNICEF has argued that Palestinian minors will be placed in administrative detention as an alternative to charging them with a criminal offence, where there are concerns that there is insufficient evidence to prosecute a child.16 According to the Fourth Geneva Convention administrative detention may not be used as a substitute for a criminal lawsuit.17
> Palestinian children are also detained on the basis of stone throwing. In 2010 a total of 204 Palestinian minors were arrested for throwing stones. Most often the arrests take place at checkpoints or during the night18. During the interrogation, *Palestinian minors are not granted the right to have a parent present*19. Child detainees have reported the use of both physical and verbal violence during interrogation.20 UN Women has also reported that in some cases women were being culturally, verbally, psychologically, physically or sexually harassed during their detentions.21




they get solitary confinement... (never heard of that for juveniles)
The Palestinian children ? alone and bewildered ? in Israel's Al Jalame jail | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Coyote (Mar 3, 2013)

CMike said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland said:
> ...



Why?  You didn't.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 3, 2013)

Connery said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Then why aren't Jewish settler stone throwing children incarcerated?  Double standard perhaps?


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Er, Jews living in their sovereign state are not settlers.  You're so obtuse.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Mar 3, 2013)

Maryland said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



The West Bank isn't part of their sovereign state. But what's even more odd is Israel doesn't define it's borders. So much for being sovereign.....

They are illegal colonizer's in other words.


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Er, wrong, birdbrain.  The West Bank was known as Judea and Samaria until 1950 when Jordan stole the land from the Jews.

Jew is derived from Judea, ancient ancestral Jewish land.

You're sooooo uneducated.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 3, 2013)

Maryland said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > but in Israel, it is only regarded as such when the stone thrower is Palestinian.
> ...



Unfortunately, that statement is not supported by fact...for example, Palestinian stone throwers can be shot on sight.  Not so with the settlers.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Mar 3, 2013)

Maryland said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland said:
> ...



There hasn't been such a thing for 3,000 years counting, pipsqueak....

You're mythological Torah nonsense has not one bit of education to it.....

Yet another fail by the wonderful 'MaryMad'!


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You just made that up.  There are no Jewish settlers in Israel.  They're residents.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 3, 2013)

Maryland said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland said:
> ...



Does "totally irrelevant" enter your vocabulary here?  Or...strawman?  Whether or not you regard Jews as rightful inhabitents (they call themselves settlers - you do realize that?) - makes no difference.  There are two standards at play:  one, settlers get a slap on the wrist, two, Palestinians get jailed.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Mar 3, 2013)

The Israeli government even refers to them as settlers you moron......

Quit drinking grey goose damn it......


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



You make everything up as you go along.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 3, 2013)

Maryland said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland said:
> ...



How very odd.

Do you realize that they refer to themselves as "settlers" ?  Perhaps you need to go there an educate them.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 3, 2013)

Maryland said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland said:
> ...




_If you're happy and you know it, clap your hands (clap clap)
If you're happy and you know it, clap your hands (clap clap)
If you're happy and you know it, then your face will surely show it
If you're happy and you know it, clap your hands. (clap clap)_

This may be your best debate tactic yet - I advise you to stick to it.


----------



## Maryland (Mar 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



At least, others get paid for writing fiction.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 3, 2013)

Maryland said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland said:
> ...



You didn't?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Mar 3, 2013)

LOL, Mary is our entertainment. I'm actually starting to enjoy debating with her.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is a story from just yesterday about settlers attacking Bedouin children.

Settlers Attack Three Children Near Jerusalem

"Mahmoud Abu Ghaya, a resident of the Al-Jahaleen Bedouin village, stated that the setters attacked three schoolchildren while walking to school inflicting various injuries.
The army arrived at the scene and prevented Yahia Habayeb, a local reporter working for the Ajyal Radio, from documenting the attack, and confiscated his camera.  Abu Ghaya added that Bedouin families in the area have been repeatedly attacked; adding that most attacks targeted schoolchildren. 

Mohammad Kaabna, the father of the three children, stated that the settlers have also attacked his children Bayan, 6, Amer and Ali, 9, last Thursday, and added that the settlers came from the Adam illegal settlement. He further stated that one of his children is refusing to go to school fearing additional attacks by the settlers."

Settlers Attack Three Children Near Jerusalem - International Middle East Media Center

Settlers attack Bedouin children with Impunity.

The IDF does not protect the  children from settler attacks.

The settlers are not punished for attacking Bedouin children. 

The IDF is complicit in these attacks, even confiscating cameras to prevent journalists from documenting the crimes on the children.

Sherri


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is a story from just yesterday about settlers attacking Bedouin children.
> 
> Settlers Attack Three Children Near Jerusalem
> 
> ...


Sure they did, you lying fucking asshole.

Look, you phoney, paid propogandist, piece o' shit......How about just once, your phoney fat ass acknowleges what goes on in the lives of Palestinian children, who are abjectly abused by those who raise them....Who are subjected to having bombs strapped to their unknowing, innocent bodies, only to be blown to bits, while their piece of garbage Palestinian parents celebrate while sucking on goat innards.

People like you, and the scumbags up here supporting you, are nothing more than human garbage, who deserve whatever wrath comes your way, asshole.


----------



## Connery (Mar 4, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Answer a question with a question regarding your own objections. Thank you for adding absolutely nothing  to your own observation or this thread...


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2013)

In Israel children are not incarcerated with adults     The problem here lies 
with what islamo nazi pigs decide to call  "children"     They seen  to have 
a habit of describing fully grown  17 year olds who attempt murder or 
who do murder as  "children".    Fact is-----in the USA  we prosecute such 
monsters as adults too     They are too dangerous to imprison together with 
children.   Even in USA jails----JIHADIST SCUM are very dangerous to the 
other convicts and to the guards


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...




  you have a link to an evaluation of all the ROCK THROWING CASES?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2013)

(((((



SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Here is a story from just yesterday about settlers attacking Bedouin children.
> 
> Settlers Attack Three Children Near Jerusalem
> 
> ...


----------



## CMike (Mar 4, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


 the settelers are the Jordanian Arabs staying in Israel.


----------



## CMike (Mar 4, 2013)

Coyote said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I didn't what?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2013)

Coyote----the overwhelming majority of pali rock 
throwers also get a  FREE PASS    The real issue 
involves those cases which either cause serious 
injury or are related to attempts to cause a 
distraction for the purpose of facilitating 
terrorist attacks ----the organized jihadist 
filth


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

Ahrar: Occupation court announced that they lost they body of martyr Anees Doleh who was martyred during the hunger strike on 1980. He is from Qalqilia in West Bank







What do you want to bet Israeli Yehuda Hiss was involved with this disappearing body, too? 

Sherri


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ahrar: Occupation court announced that they lost they body of martyr Anees Doleh who was martyred during the hunger strike on 1980. He is from Qalqilia in West Bank
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   a story----told to me by a morgue attendant. -----he and his pal 
   were transporting an  in-coffin corpse-----they drove at night thru a 
   large state park to get to their destination and when they arrived--
   hatch back of the transport was a bit ajar and the coffin was gone--
   actual true story.......

   what is it with you and  Yehuda Hiss?    his entire thing was 
   that he removed corneas----a very thin outer covering of the 
   eyeball---like a bit of plastic wrap.  -----and he did not do as 
   strict jewish law DEMANDS   ---return every bit of body tissue 
   to the corpse.     The corneas I understand because it is hard 
   to get them in Israel for the repair of some blindness-----I might 
   be tempted to do it myself----In the USA----corneas are harvested 
   regularly and ---and all people should SAY  "YES"-------
   Now---as to body parts----if you imagine that after an autopsy 
   in the USA   every organ is STUFFED BACK IN------you are really 
   stupid.    In Israel it is a law over which doctors bristle----because 
   the only way to learn anatomy is to examine the real thing.   
   In every hospital with a pathology department---there are '
   THOUSANDS of specimens  floating in formalin.

   all of the above should be a clue as to why your fellows 
   REGULARLY MUTILATE   those they capture 

   for a lawyer you function on very little information---lawyers 
   I have encountered require a knowlege of things before they 
   issue  "conclusions"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Ahrar: Occupation court announced that they lost they body of martyr Anees Doleh who was martyred during the hunger strike on 1980. He is from Qalqilia in West Bank
> ...



More about the Notorious Israeli Yehuda Hiss, he even admitted to stealing parts of the body of murdered Rachel Corrie. 

"Somehow Hewitt and his fellow activists from the International Solidarity Movement were able to get Rachel Corries body out of Gaza. But first Hewitt was ordered by Israeli troops to remove the body from the casket and carry it across a border checkpoint. Only Hewitt was allowed to escort Corries body in the ambulance; the rest of the activists who witnessed her death were forced to hitchhike home in the desert. Finally, Corries body was transported to the Abu Kabir Forensic Institute in Tel Aviv where the notorious Dr. Yehuda Hiss autopsied her. Who is Dr. Hiss? The chief pathologist of Israel for a decade and a half, Hiss was implicated by a 2001 investigation by the Israeli Health Ministry of stealing body parts ranging from legs to testicles to ovaries from bodies without permission from family members then selling them to research institutes. Bodies plundered by Hiss included those of Palestinians and Israeli soldiers. He was finally removed from his post in 2004 when the body of a teenage boy killed in a traffic accident was discovered to have been thoroughly gnawed on by a rat in Hisss laboratory. In an interview with researcher Nancy Schepper-Hughes, Hiss admitted that he harvested organs if he was confident relatives would not discover that they were missing. He added that he often used glue to close eyelids to hide missing corneas. When Craig and Cindy Corrie learned that Hiss would perform an autopsy on their daughter, they stipulated that they would only allow the doctor to go forward if an official from the American consulate was present throughout the entire procedure. An Israeli military police report stated that an American official did indeed witness the autopsy. However, when the Corries asked American diplomatic officials including former US Ambassador to Israel Daniel Kurtzner if the report was true, they were informed that no American was present at all. The Israelis had lied to them, and apparently fixed their own report to deceive the American government.

On March 14, during the first round of hearings in the Corries civil suit, Hiss admitted under oath that he had lied about the presence of an American official during the autopsy of Rachel Corrie. He also conceded to taking samples from Corries body for histological testing without informing her family. Just which parts of Corries body Hiss took remains unclear; despite Hisss claim that he buried the samples, her family has not confirmed the whereabouts of her missing body parts. Its so hard to know that Rachels body wasnt respected, Rachels sister, Sarah, told me. Doctor Hiss and the Israeli government knew what our familys wishes were. The fact that our wishes were disregarded and a judge hasnt done anything is absolutely horrifying.


?There Are No Civilians In Wartime?: Rachel Corrie?s family confronts the Israeli military in court | Mondoweiss

Sherri


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2013)

hiss has still not done anything that is not regularly done in the USA   ---
with the exception of harvesting corneas without permission----but 
few doctors have a problem getting permission in the USA .
  As to Corrie----she was a case that REQUIRED AUTOPSY-----
  In the US we call it a  CORONER's case.   In all autopsies 
  samples of tissues are retained ---   for a lawyer you are  
  surprisingly stupid     Right now arafart jarafart's brain is 
  floating in formalin.   In the USA  he is also a "coroner's 
  case" ----no permission from family required.   The only 
  problem  Hiss had is that the laws in Israel are insanely 
  strict----of course another problem is that there are people 
  like you around who  dance and ululate with joy when 
  your fave mujahad  severs the genitalia of a living jew and 
  shoves the organ down the living jew's throat and then 
  struggles to find a reason to critisize a standard autopsy--
  but only if it is done by the JOOOOOOS


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

All Palestinian prisoners are held unlawfully, The Fourth Geneva Convention provides Occupiers cannot detain prisoners outside the occupied territories and most Palestinian prisoners are being held unlawfully, unlawfully  imprisoned in Israel, outside the occupied territories. In addition, none have received fair trials, numerous NGO's have addressed countless ways Israel's military court system and court system for Palestinians inside Israel do not try Palestinians in abidance with international law, making every detention of Palestinian prisoners unlawful and every detention a war crime. Third, administrative detentions violate intl law.

Palestinian Female Prisoners remain in 'Israeli' Occupation jails: 

Lina Jarbouni, she is the longest serving Palestinian woman political prisoner, she is from Arabba Al Batouf village, near the Palestinian City of Akka (Akko-Acre): She was arrested on 18th April 2002 and sentenced for 17 years by the court of the Occupation.

Manar Zawahreh from Bethlehem: Arrested on 13th September 2012 and sentenced for one year by the court of the Occupation.

Inam Al-Hasanat from Bethlehem: Arrested on 13th August 2012 and sentenced for two years by the court of the Occupation.

Asma Al-Batran, from Hebron: Arrested on 27th August 2012 sentenced to 10 months by the court of the Occupation and fined up to 680 USD.

Hadeel Abu Turki from Hebron: Arrested on 26th July 2012 sentenced to one year by the court of the Occupation.

Salwa Hassan, from Hebron: Arrested on 19th October 2011 sentenced to 21 months by the court of the Occupation.

Occupation is holding 6 female prisoners without trial, under unlawful administrative detentions, they are: 

Alaa Aljobeh from Hebron, Arrested on 12th July 2011 

Ayat Mahfoth from Hebron: Arrested on 4th February 2013

Nawal Asadi from Jenin: Arrested on 5th November 2012

Muna Qadan from Jenin: Arrested on 13th November 2012 

Alaa Abu Zayton from Nablus: Arrested on 9th February 2013

Intisar Alsayyed from Jerusalem: Arrested on 22nd November 2012

Sherri


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh gee---I just noticed----sherri has made a 
mess out of that propaganda site  
"mondoweiss"


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> All Palestinian prisoners are held unlawfully, The Fourth Geneva Convention provides Occupiers cannot detain prisoners outside the occupied territories



When might you actually read the Fourth Geneva Convention, dumb twat?  

Under international law, occupation is defined as a state exerting governmental or military control over another state.  Is there a "palestinians" state? Nope.  There is no Israeli "occupation"  The palestinian excrement are occupying Israel.

Moreover, the Geneva Conventions were established to regulate the treatment of civilians during war and, thus, are inapplicable to this matter

Now, even you know


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I am addressing events uncovered in Rachel Corrie's trial.

What is not true?


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I urinated on her gravesite.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

Implementation of the Fourth Geneva Convention in the occupied Palestinian territories: history of a multilateral process (1997-2001) 

Excerpts of this document of The International Red Cross, from Annexe 1:


30-09-2002 Article, International Review of the Red Cross, No. 847

"3. Taking into account art. 1 of the Fourth Geneva Convention of 1949 and bearing in mind the United Nations&#8217; General Assembly Resolution ES-10/7, the participating High Contracting Parties reaffirm the applicability of the Convention to the Occupied Palestinian Territory, including East Jerusalem and reiterate the need for full respect for the provisions of the said Convention in that Territory. Through the present Declaration, they recall in particular the respective obligations under the Convention of all High Contracting Parties (para 4-7), of the parties to the conflict (para 8-11) and of the State of Israel as the Occupying Power (para 12-15)."

"13. The participating High Contracting Parties call upon the Occupying Power to immediately refrain from committing grave breaches involving any of the acts mentioned in art. 147 of the Fourth Geneva Convention, such as wilful killing, torture, unlawful deportation, wilful depriving of the rights of fair and regular trial, extensive destruction and appropriation of property not justified by military necessity and carried out unlawfully and wantonly. The participating High Contracting Parties recall that according to art. 148 no High Contracting Party shall be allowed to absolve itself of any liability incurred by itself in respect to grave breaches. The participating High Contracting Parties also recall the responsibilities of the Occupying Power according to art. 29 of the Fourth Geneva Convention for the treatment of protected persons."

Implementation of the Fourth Geneva Convention in the occupied Palestinian territories: history of a multilateral process (1997-2001)

Sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Implementation of the Fourth Geneva Convention in the occupied Palestinian territories: history of a multilateral process (1997-2001)
> 
> Excerpts of this document from Annexe 1:
> 
> ...



Problem is, Geneva law is inapplicable to the matter.  The Geneva Conventions apply to the treatment of civilians during war.  Moreover, under Geneva guidelines, Israel is not an occupier.  The palestinians are occupiers in Israel

Furthermore, the pallies aren't signatories to the Geneva Conventions.

Now, even you know, dumb twat.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

Annexe 2

"4. More precisely, the Fourth Geneva Convention sets out rules aimed at safeguarding the dignity and physical integrity of persons living under occupation, including detainees. It prohibits all forms of physical and mental ill-treatment and coercion, collective punishment, and reprisals against protected persons or property. It also prohibits the transfer of parts of the Occupying Powers civilian population into the occupied territory, forcible transfer or deportation of protected persons from the occupied territory, and destruction of real or personal property, except when such destruction is rendered absolutely necessary by military operations.

5. In the course of its activities in the territories occupied by Israel, the ICRC has repeatedly noted breaches of various provisions of international humanitarian law, such as the transfer by Israel of parts of its population into the occupied territories, the destruction of houses, failure to respect medical activities, and detention of protected persons outside the occupied territories. Certain practices which contravene the Fourth Geneva Convention have been inc orporated into laws and administrative guidelines and have been sanctioned by the highest judicial authorities. While acknowledging the facilities it has been granted for the conduct of its humanitarian tasks, the ICRC has regularly drawn the attention of the Israeli authorities to the suffering and the heavy burden borne by the Palestinian population owing to the occupation policy and, in line with its standard practice, has increasingly expressed its concern through bilateral and multilateral representations and in public appeals. In particular, the ICRC has expressed growing concern about the consequences in humanitarian terms of the establishment of Israeli settlements in the occupied territories, in violation of the Fourth Geneva Convention. The settlement policy has often meant the destruction of Palestinian homes, the confiscation of land and water resources and the parcelling out of the territories. Measures taken to extend the settlements and to protect the settlers, entailing the destruction of houses, land requisitions, the sealing-off of areas, roadblocks and the imposition of long curfews, have also seriously hindered the daily life of the Palestinian population. However, the fact that settlements have been established in violation of the provisions of the Fourth Geneva Convention does not mean that civilians residing in those settlements can be the object of attack. They are protected by humanitarian law as civilians as long as they do not take an active part in fighting."

Implementation of the Fourth Geneva Convention in the occupied Palestinian territories: history of a multilateral process (1997-2001)

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

Maryland said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Implementation of the Fourth Geneva Convention in the occupied Palestinian territories: history of a multilateral process (1997-2001)
> ...



International legal authorities tell us The Fourth Geneva Convention does apply.

With every post, you further disclose your ignorance and lack of respect for international law.

Sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Annexe 2
> 
> "4. More precisely, the Fourth Geneva Convention sets out rules aimed at safeguarding the dignity and physical integrity of persons living under occupation, including detainees. It prohibits all forms of physical and mental ill-treatment and coercion, collective punishment, and reprisals against protected persons or property. It also prohibits the transfer of parts of the Occupying Powers civilian population into the occupied territory, forcible transfer or deportation of protected persons from the occupied territory, and destruction of real or personal property, except when such destruction is rendered absolutely necessary by military operations.
> 
> ...



Geneva Conventions are inapplicable to the matter.  The Fourth Geneva Convention regulates the treatment of civilians during war.

Under Geneva guidelines, Israel is not an occupier.  

The pallies are not signatories to the Geneva Conventions.

Now, you know, dumb twat.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



I took a huge prison shit on her grave site.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

Maryland said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Annexe 2
> ...



No, you show your ignorance one more time! 

The document I discussed and quoted and provided a link for addresses actions of the UN, a UN Resolution, and The International Court of Justice advisory Opinion in 2004, that I have addressed before, they both provide that Israel is an Occupier of East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza, and that The Fourth Geneva Convention applies to Israel's Occupation of East Jerusalem and the West Bank and Gaza. 

Sherri


----------



## Connery (Mar 4, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> In Israel children are not incarcerated with adults     The problem here lies
> with what islamo nazi pigs decide to call  "children"     They seen  to have
> a habit of describing fully grown  17 year olds who attempt murder or
> who do murder as  "children".    Fact is-----in the USA  we prosecute such
> ...



However, Palestine  has no problem using minors as new terrorist recruits.  Mariam Farahat, who was elected to the Palestinian parliament said, "We consider it holy duty," she told ABC News. "Our land is occupied. You take all the means to banish the occupier. I sacrificed my children for this holy, patriotic duty. I love my children, but as Muslims we pressure ourselves and sacrifice our emotions for the interest of the homeland. The greater interest takes precedence to the personal interest."

She is most famous for her presence in a Hamas video, showing her 17-year-old how to attack Israelis and telling him not to return. Shortly afterward, he killed five students in a Jewish settlement before he was killed himself."

Suicide Bombers' Mother Elected to Palestinian Parliament


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



The UN and the ICJ have no jurisdiction in the matter.   Moreover, they are politically motivated, controlled by the Islamic bloc.

Israel is not an occupier under Geneva and Hague law.  There is no palestinian state to be occupied, the predicate for occupation.  Moreover, Israel exerts no governmental or military control over any state, a further condition for occupation.

You are, essentially, full of shit.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2013)

Sherri, if you are a christian then spend your time defending the gospel not those who are trying to destroy the gospel and replace it with a one world Islamic Caliphate that denies Jesus Christ is God.  You need to make up your mind about who it is you are serving. 

Is it Christ or is it Belial? 

Would you be comfortable with Gracia Burnam reading this blog?  I don't believe you would.  I believe you were effected by her testimony of losing her husband to Islamic terrorists and being a hostage of them herself for over a year.   This is serious business, Sherri.  You need to make up your mind.  The bible says a Double minded man will receive nothing from God.  You have many good things you could be receiving including the salvation of your loved ones so don't delay on the matter. 

-Jeremiah


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

Connery,

You are going to have to do better than that, to prove anything here, about the conflict today in Palestine. Suicide bombings stopped in 2006, your 2006 article says nothing about anything happening today in Palestine. Suicide bombings stopped in Palestine in 2006 after Hamas announced they were stopping them, and their announcement was made in 2006. Anything that happened in 2006 has zero relevance to address Israel's continuing violations of intl law in their detentions of Palestinian prisoners today. 

Sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery,
> 
> You are going to have to do better than that, to prove anything here, about the conflict today in Palestine. Suicide bombings stopped in 2006, your 2006 article says nothing about anything happening today in Palestine. Suicide bombings stopped in Palestine in 2006 after Hamas announced they were stopping them, and their announcement was made in 2006. Anything that happened in 2006 has zero relevance to address Israel's continuing violations of intl law in their detentions of Palestinian prisoners today.
> 
> Sherri



"Palestine," the British name for Israel under the British Mandate, ceased to exist in 1948 with termination of the Mandate and Israeli statehood.


----------



## MHunterB (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery,
> 
> You are going to have to do better than that, to prove anything here, about the conflict today in Palestine. Suicide bombings stopped in 2006, your 2006 article says nothing about anything happening today in Palestine. Suicide bombings stopped in Palestine in 2006 after Hamas announced they were stopping them, and their announcement was made in 2006. Anything that happened in 2006 has zero relevance to address Israel's continuing violations of intl law in their detentions of Palestinian prisoners today.
> 
> Sherri



Why is it 'irrelevant', because you said so?   I don't remember the election where you were designated the one who decides such things - care to show me the vote tally?


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery,
> 
> You are going to have to do better than that, to prove anything here, about the conflict today in Palestine. Suicide bombings stopped in 2006, your 2006 article says nothing about anything happening today in Palestine. Suicide bombings stopped in Palestine in 2006 after Hamas announced they were stopping them, and their announcement was made in 2006. Anything that happened in 2006 has zero relevance to address Israel's continuing violations of intl law in their detentions of Palestinian prisoners today.
> 
> Sherri



Israel has violated no laws.  You just made it up.

US President Barack Obama...


> The bond between the United States and Israel is unbreakable. It encompasses our national security interests, our strategic interests, but most importantly, the bond of two democracies who share a common set of values."
> http://www.america.gov/st/texttrans-english/2010/July/20100706202400su0.7042963.html#


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Sherri, if you are a christian then spend your time defending the gospel not those who are trying to destroy the gospel and replace it with a one world Islamic Caliphate that denies Jesus Christ is God.  You need to make up your mind about who it is you are serving.
> 
> Is it Christ or is it Belial?
> 
> ...



Jeremiah, 

A relationship with Christ is a personal one, Jesus and the Holy Spirit leads individual Christians. If Christians lived only to preach the Gospel, then men like Martin Luther King Jr would not have done all of the work they have done to oppose social injustices. Why don't you spend a bit of time thinking about that? Christians have a personal relationship with Christ, He leads each of us where He desires us to go. The command to love our neighbor as ourself is not a command to pick out certain groups to love. And who is our neighbor? Those we confront in our personal walks with Christ who are hurting, who are in need, the ones Jesus gives us each individually a burden to care about. I cannot tell another Christian who it is that Jesus places on their hearts to love, and another Christian cannot tell me that either.

We see through a glass darkly! But one day we will see everything perfectly clearly! And what a day that shall be!

Sherri


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...




easy sherri----the article you posted from MONDOWEISS is not
your fault---I will assume that the pile of shit nonsense does 
appear in that website     An example of shit ----the sister of 
CORRIE OBJECTED TO THE FACT of tissue sampling for 
histological examination-----    Any lawyer should know the 
answer to that one which is   TOO DAMNED BAD!!!   no one 
asked the sister      ---In fact the judge should have thrown 
her ass out of the courtroom.   Relatives do not get to decide 
how autopsies ----which in a case like that of corrie are 
mandatory-----should be done.   ALL autopsies include 
tissue sampling-----an autopsy cannot be done without 
sampling tissues.     well--sherri---it is your fault that you 
know nothing about  medico-legal issues


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 4, 2013)

Connery said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > In Israel children are not incarcerated with adults     The problem here lies
> ...



Sweet Jesus, these are the kind of people the Pallies are electing to office?


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sherri, if you are a christian then spend your time defending the gospel not those who are trying to destroy the gospel and replace it with a one world Islamic Caliphate that denies Jesus Christ is God.  You need to make up your mind about who it is you are serving.
> ...



Martin Luther King, Jr...


> I see Israel as one of the great outposts of democracy in the world, and a marvelous example of what can be done, how desert land can be transformed into an oasis of brotherhood and democracy.
> 
> Israel's right to exist as a state in security is uncontestable.  Peace for Israel means security and that security must be a reality.
> 
> ...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvr2Cxuh2Wk]Martin Luther King Jr: "Israel... is one of the great outpost of democracy in the world" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Connery,
> ...



His article is irrelevant because it is a 2006 article about suicide bombings, and suicide bombings ended in 2006. How can suicide bombings in 2006, that no longer are occurring,  justify torture and unlawful detentions of Palestinain children by Israel today?


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Barack Obama...


> The slaughter of innocent Israelis is not resistance -- it's injustice.
> 
> Let's be honest: Israel is surrounded by neighbors that have waged repeated wars against it. Israel's citizens have been killed by rockets fired at their houses and suicide bombs on their buses. Israel's children come of age knowing that throughout the region, other children are taught to hate them. Israel, a small country of less than eight million people, looks out at a world where leaders of much larger nations threaten to wipe it off of the map.These facts cannot be denied.
> Remarks by President Obama in Address to the United Nations General Assembly | The White House


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

Back to the issue of the Palestinian prisoners, there is lots of news today.

"Haniyeh urges Palestinians to join 'prisoners' intifada'

"GAZA CITY (Ma'an) -- Gaza Prime Minister Ismail Haniyeh on Sunday urged Palestinians at home and in the diaspora to continue the "prisoners' intifada" to support detainees in Israeli jails.  "We will fight in all arenas, take responsibility and pay the toll for the sake of their freedom," Haniyeh said at a photo exhibition in Gaza City in support of prisoners. 

Detainees on hunger strike are not seeking media attention but are fighting a real battle, the Hamas premier said, adding that solidarity activities were a duty to prisoners. "These images tell the story of a people and a cause. They tell a story of imprisonment and a blessed march of Jihad on the land of Palestine, namely in prisons," Haniyeh added"

Haniyeh urges Palestinians to join 'prisoners' intifada' | Maan News Agency

Sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Back to the issue of the Palestinian prisoners, there is lots of news today.



How do you define a "palestinian"?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 4, 2013)

CMike said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



Prove your claim.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

Palestinian youth severely beaten by Israeli soldiers near Huwara

Defence for Children International-Palestine Section March 2, 2013

"Ramallah Two Israeli soldiers wrestled a Palestinian youth to the ground and severely beat him around the Huwara checkpoint near Nablus on Saturday during clashes with demonstrators supporting Palestinian prisoners on hunger strike. Israeli soldiers detained Shaker M, 17, who was among a group of stone-throwing Palestinian youth attempting to flee the scene, according to Adnan Rabi, a lawyer with Defence for Children International Palestine. The soldiers repeatedly punched and kicked Shaker and struck him with their rifles, injuring his arm and breaking his right thumb when he tried to protect his head. Shaker had a broken nose, black left eye, and multiple bruises on his body when Rabi saw him in the Israeli Salem military court, north of Jenin, on Wednesday. He was later taken to hospital and had a cast put on his hand. The judged ordered the military prosecution to investigate the case and report back to the court, Rabi said.

"The excessive use of force in this case is extreme, but not shocking given the frequency of such incidents," said Rabi. "During arrest, transfer and interrogation, Palestinian children report that they are often subjected to some form of physical violence, such as being shoved, slapped, kicked or punched. When arrests occur in tense situations the physical violence is generally more severe.""

Palestinian youth severely beaten by Israeli soldiers near Huwara :: www.uruknet.info :: informazione dal medio oriente :: information from middle east :: [vs-1]

Sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestinian youth severely beaten by Israeli soldiers near Huwara



How do you define "palestinian"?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2013)

Maryland said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Let me explain that to defend Israel is a righteous act.  MLK was violently opposed to Communism also.  He spoke out against evil.  What troubles me here is that Sherri is not opposing evil but aligning herself with it to be used as a weapon against Christians and Jews.  It is an abberation of the teachings of the bible and my attempt here to gently persuade her of the dangers of it.  I hope I've made my point more plain to you with this one.  - Jeremiah


----------



## CMike (Mar 4, 2013)

Coyote said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Which claim? That throwing a rock at someone can be considered assault with a deadly weapon in the US?


----------



## CMike (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Palestinian youth severely beaten by Israeli soldiers near Huwara
> 
> Defence for Children International-Palestine Section March 2, 2013
> 
> ...



The arab or left wing propoganda rags mean nothing. The left wing groups nonsense is even worse than that.

They just make shit up.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2013)

isa respecting sherri throws her support behind the 
jihadists world wide in their quest to blow the brains out 
of jewish kids as per the citation below>>>

Gaza Prime Minister Ismail Haniyeh on Sunday urged 
Palestinians at home and in the diaspora to continue
 the "prisoners' intifada


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2013)

People often sustain injuries whilst resisting 
arrest----LOTS AND LOTS    In a place 
I once worked----scores of arrestees were 
brought to the hospital emergency room daily.
The ALL complained of horrific abuse.

In the US---resisting arrest is also a crime---


----------



## Coyote (Mar 4, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> In Israel children are not incarcerated with adults     The problem here lies
> with what islamo nazi pigs decide to call  "children"     They seen  to have
> a habit of describing fully grown  17 year olds who attempt murder or
> who do murder as  "children".    Fact is-----in the USA  we prosecute such
> ...



According to this 2010 article:


> ...343 Palestinian children were being held in Israeli prisons, according to Defence for Children International (DCI), which took up the Muhtaseb case. *Israel routinely prosecutes Palestinian children as young as 12 and the Israeli legal system treats Palestinians as adults when they turn 16, but Israelis become adults only at 18*. Ill-treatment and torture of Palestinian children are "widespread, systematic and institutionalised", DCI said in a report last year.



and IRIN Middle East | ISRAEL-OPT: Israel denies Palestinian children are jailed illegally | Israel | OPT | Children | Conflict | Human Rights



> Iyad Misk is a lawyer for the NGO Defence for Children International (DCI) in the occupied Palestinian territories (OPT). He said international law allows for the detention of children or adolescents under 18, but under specific conditions.
> 
> A specialised interrogator for children should interrogate them. *The interrogation should be filmed and the parents should attend to be sure that the child was not subject to psychological pressure or abuse, Misk said.*
> 
> ...



Now, that is a 2006 article so Israel might have improved conditions, however this 2011 article casts some doubt on there being much improvement:




> Palestinian children routinely jailed for throwing stones
> By Libby Powell
> ...*But two human rights groups have this week published reports that uncover the price Palestinian children pay for their actions.* Israeli organization BTselem has released No Minor Matter, a study of children like Malek  arrested on suspicion of throwing stones between 2005 and 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 4, 2013)

Defending terrorists is defending evil.  It is forbidden in the bible for Christians to be involved in such a thing.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 4, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Defending terrorists is defending evil.  It is forbidden in the bible for Christians to be involved in such a thing.



Then why would you defend Israel?  A country that was established partly through terroristic tactics?  Or for that matter a host of other nations who, now that they are established, get to call the shots on who is and is not considered terrorist?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 4, 2013)

CMike said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinian youth severely beaten by Israeli soldiers near Huwara
> ...



Everyone makes shit up.  You just happen to agree with some made up shit and disagree with other made up shit.


----------



## Connery (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Connery,
> 
> You are going to have to do better than that, to prove anything here, about the conflict today in Palestine. Suicide bombings stopped in 2006, your 2006 article says nothing about anything happening today in Palestine. Suicide bombings stopped in Palestine in 2006 after Hamas announced they were stopping them, and their announcement was made in 2006. Anything that happened in 2006 has zero relevance to address Israel's continuing violations of intl law in their detentions of Palestinian prisoners today.
> 
> Sherri



So we forget the past......sure sherri sure........


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

CMike said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Palestinian youth severely beaten by Israeli soldiers near Huwara
> ...



International children's human rights groups like DCI Palestine are not propaganda sources. Do only the lives of American children matter?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 4, 2013)

CMike said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



You said: A friend was hit by a pallie stone and his head was split open.

I made a counter claim.

Why should I prove it to you?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 4, 2013)

Maryland said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Back to the issue of the Palestinian prisoners, there is lots of news today.
> ...



Dictionary.com

pal·es·tin·i·an  
/&#716;pal&#601;&#712;stin&#275;&#601;n/
Adjective
Of or relating to Palestine or its peoples.
Noun
A member of the native Arab population of the region of Palestine (including the modern state of Israel).


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> International children's human rights groups like DCI Palestine are not propaganda sources. Do only the lives of American children matter?



"Palestine" was just the European name for Israel so your dopey group's name is invalid


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2013)

Maryland said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > International children's human rights groups like DCI Palestine are not propaganda sources. Do only the lives of American children matter?
> ...



I wonder when muslims started using the name  "PALESTINE"----it is 
actually ----the christian name---in the sense that rome put it to 
use right before it became the  "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE"    I do not 
believe it was in common use in ROME  before that time.   
The title for PONTIUS PILATE was  PREFECT OF JUDEA  and 
they called herod   KING OF JUDEA    

anyone got any idea?


----------



## CMike (Mar 4, 2013)

Coyote said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



What counter claim? What exactly are you asking me to prove?


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Even funnier, since there is no letter p in Arabic, so-called palestinians, who are just Arabs, cannot even write their own invented identity in their native Arabic language.  Dumbasses!


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



The first time the name "palaestina" came into official use was in the second century under Roman rule when Hadrian arbitrarily changed Israel to "syria palaestina" in an attempt to erase 1000 years of Jewish nationhood in Israel, in retribution for the Bar Kokhba Revolt.  Earlier the Romans erased Carthage after they suffered defeat by salting the ground in order to prevent regrowth of vegetation.

Hadrian also changed Jerusalem to Aelia Capitolina, named after himself, Publius Aelius Hadrianus, though, Jerusalem is the correct name as Israel is the correct name.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2013)

Maryland said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland said:
> ...




 a story from my past-----in my twenties----I moved to a new city that has 
a large arab population------walking about I came on a small grocery with 
some boxes of fruits and veggies arranged in front------one of the boxes 
was labeled in   LARGE HAND WRITTEN MAGIC MARKER   

                               "BEECHES"

----I peered in -----peaches!!       I had arrived at arab land


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^

Source the Wikipedia you were trashing yesterday. Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Mar 4, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha! Ha Ha Ha! Ha Ha Hahahahaha Haa! That was funny!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

This is a report from a children's human rights organization, DCI Palestine

Israel unlawfully transfers 60% of Palestinian child detainees 28 Feb 2013 News Alerts Detention Ill Treatment / Torture 

"Ramallah, 28 February 2013Data recently compiled by Defence for Children International Palestine shows that Israeli authorities unlawfully transferred nearly 60 percent of Palestinian child detainees to detention facilities inside Israel in violation of international law. Overall, 223 Palestinian children were detained and imprisoned in the Israeli military court system in January, an increase of 14 percent from December 2012 according to data obtained by DCIPalestine from the Israel Prison Service. The number of children held in detention facilities inside Israel in January increased significantly as 132 Palestinian child detainees were transferred out of the Occupied Palestinian Territory, an increase of 33 percent from December 2012.

The evidence is compelling that the illegal forcible transfer of Palestinian children to prisons inside Israel is systematic within the Israeli military court system, said Ayed Abu Eqtaish, Accountability Program Director at DCI-Palestine. These transfers are potentially harmful because they practically ensure little or no contact with family members....Article 76 specifically prohibits the transfer of individuals out of occupied territory stating [p]rotected persons accused of offences shall be detained in the occupied country, and if convicted they shall serve their sentences therein. According to Article 147, unlawful transfers are considered a grave breach of the convention.  Since 1967, more than 730,000 Palestinian men, women and children are estimated to have been prosecuted in Israeli military courts and imprisoned, according to Professor John Dugard, former UN Special Rapporteur on the situation of human rights in the Palestinian territories occupied since 1967."

Article 76 of The Fourth Geneva Convention keeps being deliberately violated over and over and over again, there are thousands of detainees, adults and children, that have been imprisoned outside of the Occupied Territories in clear violation of the Fourth Geneva Convention. I call these type of deliberate violations grave violations and war crimes.

Israel unlawfully transfers 60% of Palestinian child detainees | Defence for Children International - Palestine Section

Sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This is a report from a children's human rights organization, DCI Palestine



Palestine ceased to exist in 1948.  So, the organization lacks credibility


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

January of 2013 Information On Child Detainees Compiled By DCI Palestine 

Each year approximately 500&#8211;700 Palestinian children, some as young as 12 years, are detained and prosecuted in the Israeli military court system. The most common charge is for throwing stones. The overwhelming majority of these children are detained inside Israel in contravention of Article 76 of the Fourth Geneva Convention.

223 children detained (Up 14.3% from prior month) According to the latest figures compiled by DCI from sources including the Israeli Prison Service (IPS) and Israeli army temporary detention facilities, there were 223 Palestinian children (12-17 years) in Israeli detention at the end of January 2013. This represents   an increase of 28 children (14%) from the previous month

132 detained inside Israel (Up 33%) from prior month)

31 children aged 12&#8211;15 (Up 34.8% from prior month)

12-15 year olds In January there was an increase in the number of young children (12&#8211;15 years) being prosecuted in Israeli military courts and receiving custodial sentences in prisons inside Israel. At the end of January, there were 31 young children in detention, an increase of 8 children (34.8%) from the December 2012

The monthly report discusses the cases of child detainees detained in January, here is the discussion of one child detained in January.

"14 January 2013 Name of victim: Salah S. Age at time of arrest: 15 years Accusation: Throwing stones Place of residence: &#8222;Azzun, Qalqiliya, West Bank While looking for sage in a small forest near his village, Salah encountered four Israeli soldiers at around 4:00 p.m. He was physically and verbally abused; his hands were tied behind his back with a single plastic cord, blindfolded and arrested without any explanation. He was brought to a military jeep and forced to sit on the metal floor. During transfer to Ari'el police station he was insulted and physically and verbally abused. Upon arrival at Ari'el police station around 7:00 p.m., he was interrogated without the presence of a lawyer and was not informed of his rights. Salah's hands remained tied during interrogation and he was physically assaulted in the interrogation room. He confessed to throwing stones and signed a statement in Arabic, but was not allowed to read it and the document was not explained to him. He was then blindfolded and transferred to Huwarra interrogation and detention centre where a doctor asked him general questions about his health, he was strip searched and detained until the following day. At 12:00 p.m. the next day, he was transferred to Megiddo prison inside Israel. Salah appeared before a military judge for the first time on 17 January 2013, nearly three full days after his arrest. His detention was extended until the the end of legal proceedings. His next military court appearance is scheduled for 11 March 2013."

Detention Bulletin - Issue 37 - January 2013 | Defence for Children International - Palestine Section

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

Maryland said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > This is a report from a children's human rights organization, DCI Palestine
> ...



No, what a stupid statement you make.

Palestine was spoken of by Herodotus and there have been Palestinians living there ever since.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

BREAKING THE SILENCE
Children and Youth -
Soldiers' Testimonies 2005-2011

"This booklet is a compendium of testimonies given by over thirty IDF soldiers who served in the West Bank and in and around the Gaza Strip in the years 2005-2011. Like previous publications by Breaking the Silence, it portrays daily events in the Occupied Territories. The testimonies in this anthology illuminate the realities of everyday life for Palestinian children and youth who live under Israeli occupation. Although the events described here took place after the peak of the Second Intifada, at a time perceived as calm and uneventful from a &#8216;security&#8217; standpoint, the reality that emerges from the testimonies shows that harsh treatment of Palestinian children continues unabated, and despite the overall security situation Having served in different units and regions, the testifiers depict a routine in which Palestinian minors, often under 10 years of age, are treated in a manner that ignores their young age, and how, in practicality, they are perceived by both the soldiers and the military system at large as subject to the same treatment as adults.

This booklet reveals how physical violence is often exerted against children, whether in response to accusations of stone-throwing or, more often, arbitrarily (see Testimonies 3, 6, 14 and 36). Such violence is often accompanied by harassment and humiliation (1, 7, 39 and 46). Testimonies describe child arrests (2, 13, 33 and 35) and cruel and indifferent treatment of children in custody (8 and 25). Despite Israel&#8217;s High Court of Justice&#8217;s ruling that sweepingly forbade the use of human shields, soldiers speak of commanders who continue to implement this  procedure, at times using children for this purpose (15 and 17). The most disquieting tendency emerging from the soldiers&#8217; testimonies relates to the wounding and killing of children in the West Bank and Gaza, whether by ignoring them at the scene of events, or by targeted shooting (see Testimonies 4, 9, 29 and 34)."

This is a 73 Page Document and can be downloaded at the link below.

http://www.breakingthesilence.org.i..._Youth_Soldiers_Testimonies_2005_2011_Eng.pdf

Sherri


----------



## Lipush (Mar 4, 2013)

Yum-Yum!


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Herodotus was from Greece, stupid twat.  The indigenous Jewish population named the land Israel 3000 years ago

Palestinians didn't exist until 1967 when Arabs called themselves that fake name


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

Maryland said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland said:
> ...




Herodotus was a Greek Historian who wrote about Palestine about 2500 years ago.

And a land called Palestine did exist, as proven by the fact he wrote about it. 

He did not write about Jewish people in Palestine, I guess they were off somewhere on one of their Nomadic wanderings at the time or their numbers were so insignificant they did not warrant discussing.

Here is one of Herodotus references to Palestine in his writings.

&#8220;Of the triremes the number proved to be one thousand two hundred and seven, and these were they who furnished them:&#8211;the Phoenicians, together with the Syrians who dwell in Palestine furnished three hundred; and they were equipped thus, that is to say, they had about their heads leathern caps made very nearly in the Hellenic fashion, and they wore corslets of linen, and had shields without rims and javelins. These Phenicians dwelt in ancient time, as they themselves report, upon the Erythraian Sea, and thence they passed over and dwell in the country along the sea coast of Syria; and this part of Syria and all as far as Egypt is called Palestine.

Herodotus, History 2:89&#8221;

http://www.fullbooks.com/THE-HISTORY-OF-HERODOTUS-Volume-23.html

Sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Fakestinians are merely re-branded Arabs originating from Arabia like all Arabs.  They are illegal aliens in Israel.

The British named Israel "palestine" after World War I.  

You really need to stop reading from the PLO Terrorist History Book

Archaeologist and Historian Dr. Eric Cline, Former Fulbright Scholar, Award-Winning Author, Teacher, and Advisor With Degrees in Classical Archaeology, Near Eastern Archaeology, and Ancient History from Dartmouth College, Yale University), and the University of Pennsylvania.  Dr. Cline is Chairman of the Department of Classical and Near Eastern Languages and Civilizations, George Washington University; Director of the GWU Capitol Archaeological Institute


> The claims that modern Palestinians are descended from the ancient Jebusites are made without any supporting evidence.  Historians and archaeologists have generally concluded that most, if not all, modern Palestinians are probably more closely related to the Arabs of Saudi Arabia, Yemen, Jordan and other countries than they are to the ancient Jebusites, Canaanites or Philistines.
> Oxford University Press: The Oxford Handbook of the Bronze Age Aegean: Eric H. Cline


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Herodotus was from Greece.  The indigenous ancient Near East called the land Israel.

*Louve, Paris: The Mesha Stele: Israel [ca. 830 BCE]*


> The stele of King Mesha constitutes one of the most important direct accounts of the history of the world that is related in the Bible. The inscription pays tribute to the sovereign, celebrating his great building works and victories over the kingdom of Israel during the reign of Ahab, son of Omri. The mention of "Israel" is its earliest known written occurence.
> The Mesha Stele | Louvre Museum | Paris


 




Mesha Stele Inscription...


> I am Mesha, son of Chemosh, the king of Moab.  My father reigned over Moab for thirty years, and I reigned after my father. And I made this high-place for Chemosh [national god] in Qarcho.because he has delivered me from all kings, and because he has made me triumph over all my adversaries.
> 
> *As for Omri, King of Israel, he humbled Moab for many years, for Chermosh was angry at his land.  In my time he spoke, but I have triumphed over him and over his house, while Israel hath perished for ever!
> *


*

Harvard University Semitic Museum: The Mesha Stele--Israel  



			Mesha ruled Moab, east of the Dead Sea, during the ninth century BCE.  Mesha recounts his principal achievements as king. The most important of these was his recovery from Israel of Moabite lands north of the Arnon River. 

There is also a measure of bombast: Mesha proclaims that "Israel perished utterly forever," which certainly was not the case, though in one town alone he says he slaughtered seven thousand Israelite "men, boys, women, girls and concubines" in devotion to Ashtar-Chemosh.

Omri, king of Israel, who ruled a generation before Mesha, is mentioned several times. The earliest known reference to Yahweh [Hebrew God] in a Semitic inscription is also to be found here. At the extant bottom of the stela, Mesha describes an encounter with the House of David, that is, Judah. Although the passage is badly broken, it is clear that Mesha takes credit for a victory over the House of David in the territory south of the Arnon. The words representing king of Israel, Yahweh and House of [Da]vid are highlighted at the top, middle and bottom of the stela respectively.
Mesha of Moab § Semitic Museum

Click to expand...

*


----------



## skye (Mar 4, 2013)

Hunger strikes are not practical...  they should try this instead!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

Back to the topic, and it is getting really old that every thread in this Israel and Palestine discussion board  keeps getting derailed by posters denying the existence of Palestinians.

The soldier's booklet tells story of incidents, like Incident 5, recounted below, telling the story of children caught stealing metal from stores, Jewish and Arab, and how they were treated differently. Here is how Arab children were treated. They were caught stealing and shackled and blindfolded for hours, until their arrest. 

""Finding the solution ourselves" Unit: Nahal Brigade Rank: Lieutenant Hebron 2008  Were there people detained, sitting blindfolded at the sentry post? Yes, plenty. Ill give you the simplest example  we had Arab kids who went into shops to steal metal. Those same shops that Jewish kids would steal from? [Note: This refers to a story mentioned earlier by the testifier] Yes, just like that. They have their spots. Now, kids are kids, and they come in, and steal. We got tired of it, you take them to the police once, and they come back, I guess their parents beat them and they have to bring the stuff. So we had no solution. Wed blindfold and shackle them, theyd sit in the army post, wed bring them food and water For the first time theyd be kept for five hours, longer the second time. Thats the punishment wed give them. After the police picked them up wed try to find a solution ourselves. They would not be beaten. It would surely help, by the way, but we dont do that. So the punishment they got, and often, was to be detained until they were arrested  they'd be kept at the sentry post."

http://www.breakingthesilence.org.i..._Youth_Soldiers_Testimonies_2005_2011_Eng.pdf

Sherri


----------



## skye (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> *  Back to the topic, and it is getting really old that every thread in this Israel and Palestine discussion board  keeps getting derailed by posters denying the existence of Palestinians.  *
> 
> The soldier's booklet tells story of incidents, like Incident 5, recounted below, telling the story of children caught stealing metal from stores, Jewish and Arab, and how they were treated differently. Here is how Arab children were treated. They were caught stealing and shackled and blindfolded for hours, until their arrest.
> 
> ...










Respectfully and in all honesty SherriMunnerlyn ...... the only thing that is getting old and boring is you.


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Back to the topic, and it is getting really old that every thread in this Israel and Palestine discussion board  keeps getting derailed by posters denying the existence of Palestinians.



Jews were called palestinians during the British Mandate.  It's a completely invented name.  They're just Arabs. 

Arab American Journalist Joseph Farah: The Myth Of Palestine And Palestinians



> The truth is that Palestine is no more real than Never-Never Land. The first time the name was used was in 70 A.D. when the Romans committed genocide against the Jews, smashed the Temple and declared the land of Israel would be no more. From then on, the Romans promised, it would be known as Palestine. The name was derived from the Philistines, a Goliathian people conquered by the Jews centuries earlier. It was a way for the Romans to add insult to injury. They also tried to change the name of Jerusalem to Aelia Capitolina, but that had even less staying power.
> 
> Palestine has never existed &#8212; before or since &#8212; as an autonomous entity. It was ruled alternately by Rome, by Islamic and Christian crusaders, by the Ottoman Empire and, briefly, by the British after World War I. The British agreed to restore at least part of the land to the Jewish people as their homeland.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Back to the topic, and it is getting really old that every thread in this Israel and Palestine discussion board  keeps getting derailed by posters denying the existence of Palestinians.
> 
> The soldier's booklet tells story of incidents, like Incident 5, recounted below, telling the story of children caught stealing metal from stores, Jewish and Arab, and how they were treated differently. Here is how Arab children were treated. They were caught stealing and shackled and blindfolded for hours, until their arrest.
> 
> ...



Twat, I haven't seen your posts condemning Hamas for their "justice" system consisting of torture, arbitary arrests and unfair trials of your beloved so-called "palestinians," according to Human Rights Watch.  Gaza: Arbitrary Arrests, Torture, Unfair Trials | Human Rights Watch

Can you post links to your posts condemning Hamas?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

the stories of IDF soldiers:

"There was this incident where a straw widow was put up following a riot at Qalandiya
on a Friday, in an abandoned house near the square. Soldiers got out with army clubs
and beat people to a pulp. Finally the children who remained on the ground were
arrested. The order was to run, make people fall to the ground. There was a 10-12 man
team, 4 soldiers lighting up the area. People were made to fall to the ground, and then
the soldiers with the clubs would go over to them and beat them. A slow runner was
beaten, that was the rule...

page 1

http://www.breakingthesilence.org.il...5_2011_Eng.pdf


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> the stories of IDF soldiers:
> 
> "There was this incident where a straw widow was put up following a riot at Qalandiya
> on a Friday, in an abandoned house near the square. Soldiers got out with army clubs
> ...



I asked you to provide links to your posts condemning Hamas for torture, arbitary arrests and unfair trials of pallies in Gaza.  Gaza: Arbitrary Arrests, Torture, Unfair Trials | Human Rights Watch

Where are they?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

Maryland, This thread is addressing unlawfully detained Palestinian prisoners. I am not addressing unrelated issues you want to raise to  divert the thread away from the topic. Why do you support Israel's unlawful detentions of Palestinians?


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Maryland, This thread is addressing unlawfully detained Palestinian prisoners. I am not addressing unrelated issues you want to raise to  divert the thread away from the topic. Why do you support Israel's unlawful detentions of Palestinians?



Human Rights Watch condemned unlawful detentions AND TORTURE of palestinians by Hamas in Gaza Gaza: Arbitrary Arrests, Torture, Unfair Trials | Human Rights Watch

Now, kindly provide links to your posts condeming Hamas so we can see your humanitarianism


----------



## CMike (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



No such thing. It was part of the Ottoman Empire before it was a British colony.

The Arab settelers are mostly Jordanian.

They should go home.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

So many stories of IDF soldiers watching Palestinian children be beaten by their fellow soldier comrades.

"What did he do? First of all he faced the kid, who was this close to the wall. He looked at him for a second, then held him like this, pushed him with his elbow, choking him against the wall. The kid went totally wild, the commander kept screaming at him in Hebrew, not in Arabic. Then he let go, the kid lifted his hands to wipe off his tears, and the commander goes boom! at the kid, who lowers his hands to stop wiping his tears, keeping them at his sides. Then the slaps came, more and more slaps This was a second phase of hitting and yelling. Then the kid began to really scream, it was frightening, and locals began to gather around the checkpoint, peek into the alley. I remember the commander coming out of the alley and telling them: "Everythings fine." He yelled at the kid: "Stay right here, dont go anywhere!" and went out to tell them everything was okay. He called the squad commander at the checkpoint, stood facing the kid and said: "This is how they should be treated," gave the kid another two slaps and let him go. Its an insane story. I remember sitting in the vehicle, looking on and thinking: Ive been waiting for this situation for 3 years, from the moment I enlisted, I joined the army to stop such things and here I am, not doing a thing  choosing not to do anything. Am I fine with this? I remember answering myself: Yes. Im fine with this. Hes beating an Arab and Im doing nothing about it. I was conscious of not doing anything because I was really afraid of that company commander. What? Should I jump off the jeep and say to him: "Stop, its stupid what youre doing."?
How old was the kid? A teenager. Under 18. Really  13, 14, 15 years old."

Pg 53-54 Testimony 32, From Hebron, 2010

http://www.breakingthesilence.org.il...5_2011_Eng.pdf 

Sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> So many stories of IDF soldiers watching Palestinian children be beaten by their fellow soldier comrades.
> 
> "What did he do? First of all he faced the kid, who was this close to the wall. He looked at him for a second, then held him like this, pushed him with his elbow, choking him against the wall. The kid went totally wild, the commander kept screaming at him in Hebrew, not in Arabic. Then he let go, the kid lifted his hands to wipe off his tears, and the commander goes boom! at the kid, who lowers his hands to stop wiping his tears, keeping them at his sides. Then the slaps came, more and more slaps This was a second phase of hitting and yelling. Then the kid began to really scream, it was frightening, and locals began to gather around the checkpoint, peek into the alley. I remember the commander coming out of the alley and telling them: "Everythings fine." He yelled at the kid: "Stay right here, dont go anywhere!" and went out to tell them everything was okay. He called the squad commander at the checkpoint, stood facing the kid and said: "This is how they should be treated," gave the kid another two slaps and let him go. Its an insane story. I remember sitting in the vehicle, looking on and thinking: Ive been waiting for this situation for 3 years, from the moment I enlisted, I joined the army to stop such things and here I am, not doing a thing  choosing not to do anything. Am I fine with this? I remember answering myself: Yes. Im fine with this. Hes beating an Arab and Im doing nothing about it. I was conscious of not doing anything because I was really afraid of that company commander. What? Should I jump off the jeep and say to him: "Stop, its stupid what youre doing."?
> How old was the kid? A teenager. Under 18. Really  13, 14, 15 years old."
> ...



Still waiting for you to provide links to your posts condemning Hamas for unfair detentions and torture of palestinians in Gaza  Gaza: Arbitrary Arrests, Torture, Unfair Trials | Human Rights Watch

What have you got for us?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2013)

from sherri 

Palestine was spoken of by Herodotus and there have been Palestinians living there ever since.


  Approximately  500  BC   a greek historian described the middle east 
  in reference to some greek speaking people there----and persons who 
  spoke a language similar to greek---the historian was HERODOTUS  
  and he referred to people who were called  PLESHTIM  

  Because of the ethno-centrism of the greeks---he called the area  
  PALESTINE   (greeks saw non greek speaking people as "barbarians" 
  who were good for slaves or "LIVING TOOLS"   but not much else. 

  The era in which Herodotus wrote was at the time of the Babylonian 
  captivity when   Israel essentially was ---disabled.  During that same 
  era----both  forces from mesopotamia and egypt were engaging 
  each other in war----right there in the area of the world  that 
  Herodotus called palestina        Both the  peleshtim centered 
  about what is today    ASHDOT   and the greeks of SYRIA    are 
  an extinct society----but the  name  PALESTINA   for  the area 
  was retained  by the ROMANS   (the romans considered the greeks
  to be top of the line scholars)   and used as a new name for  
  ISRAEL/JUDEA.      For   about 2000 years the only people actually 
  called  "PALESTINIANS"   were jews.    The people who in the 1960s 
  decided to adopt the moniker  "palestinians"   having absolutely 
  nothing to do  culturally or linguistically with the   people  
  HERODOTUS   saw in the Middle east        ie   SHERRI IS A LIAR,  
  Her motivation is pure filth


----------



## Coyote (Mar 4, 2013)

CMike said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland said:
> ...



Are you suggesting that Israel was an empty land prior to Jewish immigration?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 4, 2013)

[/IM


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

Coyote said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Israel was very poorly populated as attested by visitors such as Mark Twain, who wrote about the land in sackcloth and ashes..  The British wrote of half-blind inhabitants roaming without proper nutrition and medical care.

The centuries of conquests combined with World War I rendered the land unarable for agriculture and swamps were diseased with malaria.  Irrigation systems were destroyed.

The Hebrew hospital built by the Jews was the first hospital in the region.


----------



## Maryland (Mar 4, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> from sherri
> 
> Palestine was spoken of by Herodotus and there have been Palestinians living there ever since.
> 
> ...



Herodotus wrote of the Greek name "palaistine" because he lived in Greece and not in the Near East.  He referred to the land of the Philistines in a small area near Gaza.

The indigenous inhabitants of the Near East called the land Israel as verified by the archaeological artifact, below.

*Louve, Paris: The Mesha Stele: Israel [ca. 830 BCE]*


> The stele of King Mesha constitutes one of the most important direct accounts of the history of the world that is related in the Bible. The inscription pays tribute to the sovereign, celebrating his great building works and victories over the kingdom of Israel during the reign of Ahab, son of Omri. The mention of "Israel" is its earliest known written occurence.
> The Mesha Stele | Louvre Museum | Paris


 




Mesha Stele Inscription...


> I am Mesha, son of Chemosh, the king of Moab.  My father reigned over Moab for thirty years, and I reigned after my father. And I made this high-place for Chemosh [national god] in Qarcho.because he has delivered me from all kings, and because he has made me triumph over all my adversaries.
> 
> *As for Omri, King of Israel, he humbled Moab for many years, for Chermosh was angry at his land.  In my time he spoke, but I have triumphed over him and over his house, while Israel hath perished for ever!
> *


*

Harvard University Semitic Museum: The Mesha Stele--Israel  



			Mesha ruled Moab, east of the Dead Sea, during the ninth century BCE.  Mesha recounts his principal achievements as king. The most important of these was his recovery from Israel of Moabite lands north of the Arnon River. 

There is also a measure of bombast: Mesha proclaims that "Israel perished utterly forever," which certainly was not the case, though in one town alone he says he slaughtered seven thousand Israelite "men, boys, women, girls and concubines" in devotion to Ashtar-Chemosh.

Omri, king of Israel, who ruled a generation before Mesha, is mentioned several times. The earliest known reference to Yahweh [Hebrew God] in a Semitic inscription is also to be found here. At the extant bottom of the stela, Mesha describes an encounter with the House of David, that is, Judah. Although the passage is badly broken, it is clear that Mesha takes credit for a victory over the House of David in the territory south of the Arnon. The words representing king of Israel, Yahweh and House of [Da]vid are highlighted at the top, middle and bottom of the stela respectively.
Mesha of Moab § Semitic Museum

Click to expand...

*


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2013)

Coyote said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Are you parroting islamo nazi pig propaganda again?.    In the early 1800s 
when  the OTTOMANS---eager to sell land in palestine lifted the  shariah shit 
stinking nazi garbage restrictions on JEWISH OWNERSHIP of land---palestine 
was sparsely populated by arabs who were languishing in poverty in a barely 
subsistence style of living and afflicted with the sicknesses of filth----polio, 
leprosy,  tuberculosis,  impetigo, shistosomiasis and cholera.   There was 
land available for PURCHASE-----so jews began a program of buying land 
hoping to developed an agricultural society.    If you have a problem 
with the idea of jews owning land ----you are not alone----I grew up in 
a town where shit like you--FOR MANY YEARS---declined to allow  jews 
and blacks to buy land.   But then----after world war II-----selling little 
houses to the baby booming generation got PROFITABLE --- to cut to 
the chase---the town is now fully integrated       Isn't demographics fun?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 5, 2013)

Maryland said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



None of the above portray an empty land, so much as a poverty stricken land and resource poor desert regions largely opened up with the avent of modern technology.  It says nothing about the populations in that area (not to mention I'm willing to bet Europeans and Americans of that era have a certain bias towards "uncivilized (read non-western) peoples".

MidEast Web - Population of Palestine



> 2. Palestine was not an empty land when Zionist immigration began. The lowest estimates claim there were about 410,000 Arab Muslims and Christians in Palestine in 1893. A Zionist estimate claimed there were over 600,000 Arabs in Palestine. in the 1890s. At this time, the number of Jewish immigrants to Palestine was still negligible by all accounts. It is unlikely that Palestinian immigration prior to this period was due to Zionist development. Though uncertainty exists concerning the precise numbers of Arabs living in the areas that later became Israel, it is very unlikely that the claims of Joan Peters that there were less than 100,000 Arabs living there are valid.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 5, 2013)

CMike said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland said:
> ...



So....by that logic, since the Israeli settlers that are European should "go home"


----------



## Maryland (Mar 5, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




US President John F. Kennedy: Zionists of America


> *When the first Zionist conference met in 1897, Palestine was a neglected wasteland
> 
> I first saw Palestine in 1939. There the neglect and ruin left by centuries of Ottoman [Muslim] misrule were slowly being transformed by miracles of [Jewish] labor and sacrifice. But Palestine was still a land of promise in 1939, rather than a land of fulfillment. I returned in 1951 to see the grandeur of Israel*
> 
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2013)

Coyote said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



very few of the settlers are european


----------



## Coyote (Mar 5, 2013)

Maryland said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland said:
> ...



That's a great political speech, but that is what it is - *a political speech*, and it doesn't say a thing about the indiginous population that existed there: development (heavily financed by outside interests) does not in and of itself confer "rights" nor does it mean that the indidginous people are suddenly stripped of their rights to inhabit the land inhabited by their people for centuries.


----------



## Maryland (Mar 5, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



JFK spoke from personal experience about "palestine" having been a neglected wasteland until the Jews renewed the land.  You, not so much.  You lost the debate.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 5, 2013)

I am reading a Facebook Report about the healh condition of hunger strike Palestinian political prisoner Ayman Sharawna , that he is in very bad health, this reportedly comes from his attorney. I think there may have been a visit allowed between him and Ayman on Sunday.  

I have not found any news articles or other documents addressing this in any more detail then this, but I will update this story as I learn more.

I am at a bit of a disadvantage with some of the Facebook pages, I cannot read Arabic and the translations are awful sometimes, if the translator even works.

I am having a conversation right now with a woman in Gaza, trying to get more information. 

Sherri


----------



## Coyote (Mar 5, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



And very few of the "settlers" are Arab...if any.


----------



## Maryland (Mar 5, 2013)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Palestinians are Arabs who have settled illegally in Israel


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2013)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



good---then they need not go to arabia----they should learn the language 
of the land in which they live------HEBREW  (now that aramaic is more-or-less
 gone)


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Mar 5, 2013)

Maryland said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Hey bitch, there's a limit to trolling here. You Zionist lapdog.


----------



## Maryland (Mar 5, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



*Palestinian Minister of the Interior Fathi Hammad, Al-Hekma TV [Egypt]: "Half of the Palestiniains are Egyptians and the other half are Saudis"* 


> Brothers, there are 1.8 million of us in Gaza. Allah be praised, we all have Arab roots and every Palestinian in Gaza and throughout Palestine can prove his Arab roots--whether from Saudi Arabia, from Yemen, or anywhere.
> 
> Personally, half my family is Egyptian.  We are all like that.
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAfENxzv2mc]Hamas Interior Minister Slams Egypt over Fuel Shortage in Gaza Strip: We are Egyptians! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote (Mar 5, 2013)

*Let's get back on topic from this point on please.*


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 5, 2013)

Detainees In Galboa Prison Hold One Day Strike, Warn Escalation

Monday March 04, 2013 11:28 by Saed Bannoura - IMEMC & Agencies 


"Monday March 4, 2013, Palestinian Minister of Detainees, Issa Qaraqe, stated that the Palestinian detainees in the Galboa Israeli prison, are holding a one-day hunger strike, as an initial step, part of activities in support of hunger striking detainees, and to protest the ongoing Israeli violations"

Detainees In Galboa Prison Hold One Day Strike, Warn Escalation - International Middle East Media Center

Sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Detainees In Galboa&#8217; Prison Hold One Day Strike, Warn Escalation
> 
> Monday March 04, 2013 11:28 by Saed Bannoura - IMEMC & Agencies
> 
> ...



Still no posts from you about detainments and TORTURE of pallies in Gaza?  You really don't give a shit about pallies.  It's all about your antiSemitic sickness.  Gaza: Arbitrary Arrests, Torture, Unfair Trials | Human Rights Watch


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Detainees In Galboa Prison Hold One Day Strike, Warn Escalation
> 
> Monday March 04, 2013 11:28 by Saed Bannoura - IMEMC & Agencies
> 
> ...




Qaraqe stated 120-140 detainees declared hunger strike and returned their meals as part of further steps, in support of hunger striking detainees and in retaliation to the death of detainee Arafat Jaradat who was tortured to death.

Alsoo, it is reported that on Sunday at night, the army broke into Section 11 of the Negev Detention Camp, and attacked several detainees. Israeli sources reported that an Israeli officer was injured in the eye after being punched by a detainee when the army broke into Section 6 of the Negev Camp.

"Reports coming out of different detention camps and prisons indicate increasing tension due to escalating Israeli violations against the detainees, including forcing dozens of detainees into solitary confinement, and repeatedly breaking into and searching their rooms. 

The Ahrar Center for Detainees Studies and Human Rights reported that the army carried out more than 15 attacks against the detainees in February, and that most of the attacks targeted Palestinian detainees held in Majiddo and the Negev prisons."

Detainees In Galboa Prison Hold One Day Strike, Warn Escalation - International Middle East Media Center

Sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Detainees In Galboa Prison Hold One Day Strike, Warn Escalation
> ...



So, you must be soooo upset that pallies are being tortured in Gaza  Gaza: Arbitrary Arrests, Torture, Unfair Trials | Human Rights Watch

Where are you posts protesting this egregious matter?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Detainees In Galboa Prison Hold One Day Strike, Warn Escalation
> 
> Monday March 04, 2013 11:28 by Saed Bannoura - IMEMC & Agencies
> 
> ...




this is getting exciting ---we are witnessing the  evolution of a "religion"

in our lifetimes----SAINTS have arisen via new paths-----girls who put 
bombs on their stinking asses in order to murder children are rendered 
saints and queens of JANNAH-----   and now boys---who slit the throats 
of infants become SAINTS  destined for Jannah and  eternal orgasm 
with  72 eternal whories     ---and the LATEST  
----idiots who starve themselves to death for the glory of the ass 
bombers and throat slitters and allah, isa and the rapist-----
ALSO END UP SAINTS IN JANNAH 

       I believe that  "canonization"   is an outgrowth of the 
          ancient roman custom of declaring a living person 
            one of the  "gods"-----but canonization is harmless
               it did morph into---an hnnor for positive reasons----
                    the JIHADISTS TOOK IT BACK TO ROME


----------



## Coyote (Mar 5, 2013)

Maryland said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Probably in the same non-existent place as the posts some here condemning Israel's treatment of Palestinian child prisoners?  Ya think?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am reading a Facebook Report about the healh condition of hunger strike Palestinian political prisoner Ayman Sharawna , that he is in very bad health, this reportedly comes from his attorney. I think there may have been a visit allowed between him and Ayman on Sunday.
> 
> I have not found any news articles or other documents addressing this in any more detail then this, but I will update this story as I learn more.
> 
> ...



This is the report on the meeting with Ayman and his attorney, translated by my computer, Bing,  from Arabic. 

"The Director of the legal unit in the prisoners ' Club Jawad Boulos, the captive Ayman charawneh sleeping in Soroka Hospital in Be'er Sheva ', is a very difficult and very vulnerable, and his transfer to the hospital after his health deteriorated.Paul said in a statement released by the prisoners ' Club, after visiting the captive Ayman charawneh, said Tuesday that the charawneh surrounded by warders who act a provocation to harass him, eat with him in a desperate attempt to dissuade him from continuing the strike, despite the many claims for wardens and nurses to cease those acts but they continue to do so.He noted that prisoners ' charawneh told him he suffers from pain throughout his body, and he lost weight 50 kg since waged battle strike, and doctors warned him that his kidneys were untreatable form later, the prisoner can not eject fluid this indicates damage hit his kidneys. Captive stressed that continuing his hunger strike until a solution ensuring liberty and rights.Palestine-Ramallah"

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...78101265.95948.419555548121178&type=1&theater







Sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 5, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Apocryphal stories about the latter do not merit outrage.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Maryland (Mar 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


>



Certainly, no future Nobel Prize Laureates for science, economics or literature.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 5, 2013)

Ahrar: Occupation forces released today prisoner Jehad Abu Msallam from Balatah refugee camp in Nablus after spending 9 years in jails and he was transferred immediately to the hospital because he suffers from nerve disease during his arrest in the occupation jails

This is something we see altogether too often lately, prisoners released from detention after recieving inadequate medical treatment while detained. A number of cases prisoners have been released only to die within days of their release.

Sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ahrar: Occupation forces released today prisoner Jehad Abu Msallam from Balatah refugee camp in Nablus after spending 9 years in jails and he was transferred immediately to the hospital because he suffers from nerve disease during his arrest in the occupation jails



Israel is occupying Israel?  Even Muslim scholars deny Israel is occupying others' land.

Muslim Commentator Burak Bekdil, Hurriyet [Turkey]


> Hardly a day passes in the Islamic world (or in the western intellectual world) without people standing up against and decrying the occupation of al-Quds (otherwise known as Jerusalem). In this column I have often argued otherwise: A counter-occupation is no occupation.
> 
> Now, dear Islamists, I have a witness whom I guess you could hardly refute. Forget my words and listen to what Turkeys top Muslim cleric, Professor Mehmet Görmez, had to say just last week: After the Prophet Omar conquered al-Quds he was invited to pray at a church (since there were no mosques in Jerusalem).  But he politely refused because he was worried that the (conquering) Muslims could turn the church into a mosque after he prayed there.
> 
> ...


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 5, 2013)

"Ahrar Ahrar center for prisoner studies and human rights strongly denounced the Israel military court of Ofer for issuing harsh prison sentences against Palestinian children under age 18. The Israeli Fouad Al-Khuffash said that these sentences did not take into account that the detainees are under age 18, and violated the international law which forbids the detention of children under this age."

Salem military court, north of Jenin, has sentenced two Palestinian children to one year and half behind bars, for throwing stones at Israeli occupation forces.

The children are: Waleed Nasr Shuqair, 16 years old and Khalil Ibrahim Shuqiar, 17 years old and they are from Azawieh town near Salfeet in the West Bank.

Ahrar slams Israeli harsh prison sentences against children | Ahrar Center for Prisoners Studies and Human Rights

Sherri


----------



## Coyote (Mar 5, 2013)

Maryland said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland said:
> ...



So...you are saying some apocryphal stories merit outrage while others do not?

I prefer equal opportunity outrage.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 5, 2013)

"Israels abuse of Palestinian children had become so dramatic a phenomenon that it attracted the attention of nine eminent English lawyers, who were led by Sir Stephen Sadley, a former judge of the highest British court, to visit Israeli courts to study their practices. The lawyers, then, published their findings in a report titled Children in Military Custody , in which they accuse Israel of grave violations of the UN Convention on the Rights of Children that include violation of article 2; discrimination, article 3; childs best interests, article 37 (B); premature resort to detention, (C); non-separation from adult family members, and (D); prompt access to lawyers, and article 40; use of shackles. The Israeli arrest, detention and interrogation practices are in violation of paragraphs 36 and 37, and article 37(A) in the prohibition of cruel, inhumane or degrading treatment. Transporting a child prisoner from the occupied territories into Israel is in violation of article 76 of the Fourth Geneva Convention. The failure to provide translated military orders and alleged confession statements from Hebrew to Arabic is a violation of article 65 of the Fourth Geneva Convention.

In their report the lawyers criticized and greatly condemned the belief and attitude, that were advanced to them by the military prosecutors, that every Palestinian child is a potential terrorist similar to what the Nazis claimed when criticized for removing Jewish children at places like Dachau and Auschwitz. The report had prompted the British Foreign Office to reveal that it would challenge Israeli courts over their unconscionable practices and violations of the many articles of UN Convention in their treatment of Palestinian children."

Israeli War Against Palestinian Children | Ahrar Center for Prisoners Studies and Human Rights

Sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 5, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



The insane rants of an obvious lunatic, Sherri, are not credible.


----------



## ima (Mar 5, 2013)

Maryland said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland said:
> ...



Looked in a mirror lately?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "Israels abuse of Palestinian children had become so dramatic a phenomenon that it attracted the attention of nine eminent English lawyers, who were led by Sir Stephen Sadley, a former judge of the highest British court, to visit Israeli courts to study their practices. The lawyers, then, published their findings in a report titled Children in Military Custody , in which they accuse Israel of grave violations of the UN Convention on the Rights of Children that include violation of article 2; discrimination, article 3; childs best interests, article 37 (B); premature resort to detention, (C); non-separation from adult family members, and (D); prompt access to lawyers, and article 40; use of shackles. The Israeli arrest, detention and interrogation practices are in violation of paragraphs 36 and 37, and article 37(A) in the prohibition of cruel, inhumane or degrading treatment. Transporting a child prisoner from the occupied territories into Israel is in violation of article 76 of the Fourth Geneva Convention. The failure to provide translated military orders and alleged confession statements from Hebrew to Arabic is a violation of article 65 of the Fourth Geneva Convention.
> 
> In their report the lawyers criticized and greatly condemned the belief and attitude, that were advanced to them by the military prosecutors, that every Palestinian child is a potential terrorist similar to what the Nazis claimed when criticized for removing Jewish children at places like Dachau and Auschwitz. The report had prompted the British Foreign Office to reveal that it would challenge Israeli courts over their unconscionable practices and violations of the many articles of UN Convention in their treatment of Palestinian children."
> 
> ...




The report Children In Military Custody can be downladed at the link below.

Report | Children in Military Custody

About this Report:

"Children in Military Custody assesses the treatment of Palestinian children under Israeli military law, examining each stage in the process: arrest, interrogation, bail hearings and plea bargains, trial, sentencing, detention and complaints. The report deals with a comparative analysis of Israeli domestic law as it applies to Israeli children and Israeli military law as it applies to Palestinian children. The central questions addressed are: what are the differences between the two systems and is there any justification for these differences."

The Report specifically assesses 1)  the applicability of international human rights and humanitarian law, including the United Nations Convention on the Rights of the Child.
 2) It discusses compliance with international standards.
 3) It highlights the differences between Israeli domestic law, applied to Israeli children and Israeli military law, applied to Palestinian children in the West Bank.
 4) Recommendations are made on ways to address the inequalities between the two legal systems and areas for further development are suggested


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2013)

Ayman  Sharauna  was convicted of planting a bomb in 
a large crowd of people in  Beersheba and the attempted 
MASS MURDER of scores of people----his bomb failed to the 
extent that only a few dozen people were injured in the 
murder attempt       Sherri is damned disappointed 
but does lick the shit off his ass because anyone 
who attempts to murder jews SO EXCITES HER and 
she supports his future efforts as a fellow  
    (*    (*     (*     ISA RESPECTER  *)   *)    *)


----------



## Maryland (Mar 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > "Israels abuse of Palestinian children had become so dramatic a phenomenon that it attracted the attention of nine eminent English lawyers, who were led by Sir Stephen Sadley, a former judge of the highest British court, to visit Israeli courts to study their practices. The lawyers, then, published their findings in a report titled Children in Military Custody , in which they accuse Israel of grave violations of the UN Convention on the Rights of Children that include violation of article 2; discrimination, article 3; childs best interests, article 37 (B); premature resort to detention, (C); non-separation from adult family members, and (D); prompt access to lawyers, and article 40; use of shackles. The Israeli arrest, detention and interrogation practices are in violation of paragraphs 36 and 37, and article 37(A) in the prohibition of cruel, inhumane or degrading treatment. Transporting a child prisoner from the occupied territories into Israel is in violation of article 76 of the Fourth Geneva Convention. The failure to provide translated military orders and alleged confession statements from Hebrew to Arabic is a violation of article 65 of the Fourth Geneva Convention.
> ...



Dozens of Children In US Face Life In Prison Dozens of children in U.S. face life in prison | Reuters


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 5, 2013)

Pg 25 of Report


"Sentencing

88.Defence for Children International records that in 2009, in 83% of surveyed juvenile cases, the military court handed down custodial sentences. In comparison, 6.5% of surveyed juvenile cases in the Israeli civilian justice system ended is custodial sentences. In military court cases observed by No Legal Frontiers in 2010-11, 98% of cases surveyed ended in a custodial sentence, with suspended sentences in the remaining 2%. In 90% or more of cases surveyed by No Legal Frontiers a fine was also imposed. DCI and BTselem report that if parents fail to pay the fine, the child will serve additional days in prison.

89.The prescribed sentence for stone-throwing under Military Order 1651 is 10 years if directed at a person or property, and 20 years if directed at a vehicle. The maximum penalty which can be imposed on a 12 or 13-year-old is six months imprisonment. Defence for Children International reports that custodial sentences for children generally range from two weeks to 10 months for stone-throwing. BTselem reports that the median period for 14 to 16-year-olds is 2 ½ months and for 16 to 18-year-olds 4 months. The Israeli Government reported similarly that the average number of days in detention (where the imprisonment exceeded 21 days) was 181 in 2011 (approximately 6 months). BTselem also noted that of the 32 children in their sample aged 12 to 13, 31% were given a custodial sentence ranging from one to two months. The Israeli Government stated that imprisonment of children under the age of 14 is rare. We were unable to form our own view of this as data from this age group was not incorporated in the official Israeli statistics supplied to us. We were informed in our meeting with the Ministry of Justice that there had been a decrease in the detention of under-14s, with 25 cases in 2009, 14 in 2010 and 1 in 2011 to the date of meeting, who had been detained for 4 days. The military prosecutors made reference to the Attorney Generals Guidelines which apply in Israel and which give a guideline sentence of 3 to 4 months for a 16 yr old with no previous convictions."

http://www.childreninmilitarycustod.../Children_in_Military_Custody_Full_Report.pdf

Sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Pg 25 of Report
> 
> 
> "Sentencing
> ...



Kids In Solitary Confinement: Thousands of Teenagers, As Young as 14 or 15, Are Routinely Subjected by US Prisons To Psychological Torture

Kids in solitary confinement: America's official child abuse | Jean Casella and James Ridgeway | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 5, 2013)

pg 30

"Conclusions

110. As we have explained, we have been given two radically different accounts of Israeli 1 practice. It is not our role to adjudicate between them. But within them are certain undisputed facts which compel us to conclude that Israel is in breach of articles 2 (discrimination), 3 (child&#8217;s best interests), 37(b) (premature resort to detention), (c) (non-separation from adults) and (d) (prompt access to lawyers) and 40 (use of shackles)111 of the United Nations Convention on the Rights of the Child. If the manner of arrest and detention is to a significant extent that which is described in paragraphs 36 and 37, Israel will also be in breach of the prohibition on cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment in article 37(a) of the Convention. Transportation of child prisoners into Israel is in breach of article 76 of the Fourth Geneva Convention. Failure to translate Military Order 1676 from Hebrew is a violation of article 65 of the Fourth Geneva Convention."  111. With regard to what is set out in paragraph 101, we record our view that to hold children routinely and for substantial periods in solitary confinement would, if it occurred, be capable of amounting to torture in breach not only of article 37(a) of the UNCRC but of other well-known international instruments. 112. The changes brought about by Military Order 1676 are positive. However, as this report  indicates, there is still a long way to go before Israel can be confident that it satisfies its international and humanitarian obligations. We hope that the changes already made to improve the system will be the start of a process of continuing improvement so as to deliver parity between the treatment of Israeli and Palestinian children.
113. We are concerned at early reports of a divide between this new law and ongoing practice.  For instance, the military order was published only in Hebrew. We are told that this is common with military orders, but it is a fundamental obligation of a State to let those subject to its jurisdiction know what laws it is promulgating.

114. When the Ministry of Justice discussed the proposed changes with us, it described them  as conditional on there being no significant unrest or &#8216;third intifada&#8217;. We record our concern about this conditionality. A major cause of future unrest may well be the resentment of continuing injustice. We hope that the Israeli Government will recognise this, and will recognise too that justice is not a negotiable commodity but a fundamental human right which can itself do much to defuse anger. 115. It may be that much of the reluctance to treat Palestinian children in conformity  with international norms stems from a belief, which was advanced to us by a military prosecutor, that every Palestinian child is a &#8220;potential terrorist&#8221;. Such a stance seems to us to be the starting point of a spiral of injustice, and one which only Israel, as the Occupying Power in the West Bank, can reverse."...






http://www.childreninmilitarycustod.../Children_in_Military_Custody_Full_Report.pdf


----------



## Maryland (Mar 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> pg 30
> 
> "Conclusions
> 
> ...



Children In US Prisons For Life
Dozens of children in U.S. face life in prison | Reuters


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Ahrar: Occupation forces released today prisoner Jehad Abu Msallam from Balatah refugee camp in Nablus after spending 9 years in jails and he was transferred immediately to the hospital because he suffers from nerve disease during his arrest in the occupation jails
> 
> This is something we see altogether too often lately, prisoners released from detention after recieving inadequate medical treatment while detained. A number of cases prisoners have been released only to die within days of their release.
> 
> Sherri




what is a  "NERVE DISEASE"???     you have any actual information 
on this  "inadequate medical treatment while detained" charge
 sherri?


  So far your allegations are simply libels .   I have extensive 
  background on charges of "inadequate medical care"  
  in prisons and prisoner abuse and have even on rare 
  occasions acted as an expert witness under cross 
  examination by inadquate lawyers like you


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 5, 2013)

Maryland said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Pg 25 of Report
> ...



Do you support abuse of children in prisons everywhere?

Did you notice conviction rates for these Palestinian children was 83% of surveyed juvenile cases, with the military court handing down custodial sentences. In comparison, 6.5% of surveyed juvenile cases in the Israeli civilian justice system ended in custodial sentences?

Do you support disparate treatment /discrimination against Palestinian children?


----------



## CMike (Mar 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I am reading a Facebook Report about the healh condition of hunger strike Palestinian political prisoner Ayman Sharawna , that he is in very bad health, this reportedly comes from his attorney. I think there may have been a visit allowed between him and Ayman on Sunday.
> ...



Wow. Facebook is now your source.

Your sources get more and more credible.

/sarcasm off


----------



## CMike (Mar 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



The abuse of the children is caused by their parents who put their own children at risk, by having them committ terrorist acts, rather than their own cowardly sorry asses.


----------



## Maryland (Mar 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Where are those posts condemning abuse of children in Gaza and the US?  You have none.  You don't give a shit about abuses.  It's merely an outlet for your anti-Israel and anti-Semitic psychosis


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 5, 2013)

Maryland said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland said:
> ...



The thread is about detentions of Palestinian prisoners, abuses against Palestinian detainees. You want a thread on abuse in American prisons or somewhere else, go to the proper place and start it.


----------



## ima (Mar 5, 2013)

CMike said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland said:
> ...



And by putting them in harm's way to make a point, like the Israelis do.


----------



## Maryland (Mar 5, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



This thread is about your platform to obsess on Jews and Israel reflecting your psychiatric imbalance.

You have zero posts about abuse of children in US prisons nor of arab children next-door in Gaza.  I think most sensible readers understand your agenda.  You need professional help


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 5, 2013)

Maryland said:


> Kids In Solitary Confinement: Thousands of Teenagers, As Young as 14 or 15, Are Routinely Subjected by US Prisons To Psychological Torture
> 
> Kids in solitary confinement: America's official child abuse | Jean Casella and James Ridgeway | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk


Stop trying to hijack the thread!

Care to comment on Israeli's torturing Palestinian children?



> _From February 2008 through November 2011, *DCI/Palestine documented 34 child abuse cases. They endured cruel, inhuman or degrading treatment or punishment, and in some cases, torture*, in violation of the Torture Convention, the Convention on the Rights of the Child, the Covenant on Civil and Political Rights, and Fourth Geneva.
> 
> *Israel spurns all international laws with impunity*, including those pertaining to war, occupation, and fundamental humanitarian and human rights._


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 5, 2013)

Maryland said:


> This thread is about your platform to obsess on Jews and Israel reflecting your psychiatric imbalance.
> 
> You have zero posts about abuse of children in US prisons nor of arab children next-door in Gaza.  I think most sensible readers understand your agenda.  You need professional help


This thread has nothing to do with judaism, it's about Israeli crimes against humanity.


----------



## ima (Mar 5, 2013)

Maryland said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland said:
> ...


And your agenda is, let me guess: not giving an inch to the arabs and holding out until you get nuked. Did I nail it?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2013)

a person who claims  ABUSE OF PRISONERS    without having 
the slightest knowlege of what is actually going on 
in a given prison----is a criminal piece of shit

"SOLITARY CONFINEMENT"    may or may not be an abuse.

Long ago---I handled a complaint of  "ABUSE IN PRISON"
  which included that  "IN HUMANE SOLITARY CONFINEMENT"

I insisted on examining the prison----the person complaining 
was MY CLIENT---so I felt responsible.     In that prison -- 
SOLITARY   meant----being in a barred cell----one wall--
three sides bars----in a large area with many cells and 
opened areas    The "solitary"  guy had full access to 
verbal interaction with lots of other guys ---full acess 
to books and magazines  etc etc        I WAS NOT 
IMPRESSED------what he told me sounded like a 
cold hole in the ground in the dark------try again sherri


----------



## Maryland (Mar 5, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is about your platform to obsess on Jews and Israel reflecting your psychiatric imbalance.
> ...



Islam has infected your brain. 


US President Barack Obama...


> The bond between the United States and Israel is unbreakable. It encompasses our national security interests, our strategic interests, but most importantly, the bond of two democracies who share a common set of values."
> Remarks by President Obama and Israeli Prime Minister Netanyahu


 
United States Senator Daniel Inouye, President Pro Tempore of the US Senate, Awarded Medal of Honor, Purple Heart, Distinguished Service Cross, Bronze Star...


> If one looks at most of this world, especially the Middle East, one country stands out as a foundation of stability and as a pillar of democracy. And at a time like this, when you have revolution in Yemen, Bahrain, Syria, Egypt, Tunisia and Jordan, thank God we have Israel.
> Top senator: An attack on Israel is an attack on US | JPost | Israel News


----------



## ima (Mar 5, 2013)

Maryland said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland said:
> ...


As Christians they support Israel because they need armageddon in the ME so that Jesus can come back. So basically, they'll let you get nuked by arabs.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 6, 2013)

> RAMALLAH, 5 MARCH, 2013 (WAFA) - The Cabinet renewed calls on the international community to intervene and compel Israel to immediately release hunger striking prisoners, especially Samer Al-Issawi and Ayman Sharawneh, said a Cabinet press release on Tuesday.
> 
> During its weekly meeting, chaired by Prime Minister Salam Fayyad, the Cabinet held Israel responsible for the lives of striking prisoners and considered the death of Arafat Jaradat in Israeli jails compelling for international community and human rights organizations to carry out their responsibilities.
> 
> ...




Palestine News & Info Agency - WAFA - Cabinet Renews Calls to Free Striking Prisoners

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 6, 2013)

Expose AIPAC Mobilization and Street Protests, hosted by CODEPINK (Pt. 5), What is Expose AIPAC? Expose AIPAC is a weekend long series of events to put a ...

The link above is to a live video of protests.

Protests in Washington DC, we are The United States of America, and not The United States Of Israel!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Expose AIPAC Mobilization and Street Protests, hosted by CODEPINK (Pt. 5), What is Expose AIPAC? Expose AIPAC is a weekend long series of events to put a ...
> 
> Protests in Washington DC, we are The United States of America, and not The United States Of Israel!



Washington, DC Protest Targets AIPAC, Stands With Hunger Striker




> Activists with CODEPINK, Interfaith Peace Builders, the US Campaign to End the Occupation, the Fellowship of Reconciliation and other organizations gathered in Washington, DC on March 3 for ExposeAIPAC, a protest outside the America Israel Public Affairs Committees annual policy conference. AIPAC is the leading Israel lobby organization in Washington, DC and is closely linked with the Israeli and US governments  Vice President Joe Biden and House Majority Leader Eric Cantor addressed the gathering, as did Israeli Defense Minister Ehud Barak, and, via video, Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu.
> 
> Protesters gathered outside the conference, calling for an end to US military aid to Israel and deep change in US foreign policy. As part of the protests of AIPAC, activists carried signs bearing the name of Palestinian hunger strikers, past and present, in Israeli jails, as well as long-time pre-Oslo prisoners, administrative detainees, and other Palestinians held in Israeli occupation prisons, highlighting the struggle of Palestinian prisoners for freedom and justice, particularly the lengthy hunger strike of Samer Issawi


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 6, 2013)

Samer Issawi's Picture was projected on the walls of the Washington, DC Convention Center where AIPAC (Israeli Lobby Group) was having dinner with many US Congressmen


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 6, 2013)

Leiden: Protest In Solidarity With The Palestinian Prisoners Updated on Sunday · Taken in Leiden, Netherlands




> This protest was held on March 2nd in Leiden, The Netherlands. We demand the release of the Palestinian political prisoners. We demand FREEDOM. Do not close your eyes for INJUSTICE and JOIN US with our struggle














Leiden: Protest In Solidarity With The Palestinian Prisoners | Facebook


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## irosie91 (Mar 6, 2013)

SPEAKING OF HUNGER STRIKING --GET OUT OF JAIL FREE --
TERRORISTS----

how is our dear Samer doing?     I seem to recall that he 
was supposed to be in court again on MARCH 6---ie today

    day is over in Israel now----how did it go----if it went 
    at all????


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 6, 2013)

I do not think Samer Issawi had a court date today,  this was the date I think he was supposed to be released following that 8 month sentence he was sentenced to unlawfully a month ago. But Israel chooses to act as a war criminal and unlawfully keep Samer detained. They are probably carrying out Nazi experiments on Samer right now, learned from the Nazis. Nazis will be Nazis, what else is there to say!


----------



## Coyote (Mar 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I do not think Samer Issawi had a court date today,  this was the date I think he was supposed to be released following that 8 month sentence he was sentenced to unlawfully a month ago. But Israel chooses to act as a war criminal and unlawfully keep Samer detained. They are probably carrying out Nazi experiments on Samer right now, learned from the Nazis. Nazis will be Nazis, *what else is there to say!*



You don't know much about Nazi's.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 6, 2013)

Coyote said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I do not think Samer Issawi had a court date today,  this was the date I think he was supposed to be released following that 8 month sentence he was sentenced to unlawfully a month ago. But Israel chooses to act as a war criminal and unlawfully keep Samer detained. They are probably carrying out Nazi experiments on Samer right now, learned from the Nazis. Nazis will be Nazis, *what else is there to say!*
> ...






> You don't know much.



Fixed it for ya...


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I do not think Samer Issawi had a court date today,  this was the date I think he was supposed to be released following that 8 month sentence he was sentenced to unlawfully a month ago. But Israel chooses to act as a war criminal and unlawfully keep Samer detained. They are probably carrying out Nazi experiments on Samer right now, learned from the Nazis. Nazis will be Nazis, what else is there to say!




I am fascinated     What specific "nazi experiements"  do you think they are doing on 
SAINT SAMER?       will they publish the results in  the  BRITISH MEDICAL JOURNAL---
or in   the New England Journal of Medicine.        In the past most of their stuff 
seemed to show up in the New England Journal.    Can you refer me to some of the 
nazi experiments done in the past?-----I am sure you know that there is no reason 
to do medical experimentation and NOT PUBLISH---scientific research is ALL ABOUT 
publishing       after his stint in the camps-----DOCTOR ARIBERT HEIM  (one of yours) 
could not stifle his  desire  to PUBLISH and did so extensively -----albeit on subjects 
other than basic research


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 6, 2013)

Jafar Ezzedine and another hunger strike prisoner were supposed to have a hearing this afternoon, these were the two who suspended their hunger strike last month after they were promised their  administrative detentions would not be extended after the present one that ends in May. The hearing today was to finalize all of this, either they would be formally charged with a crime or it would be finally confirmed they would be released at the end of the present administrative detention. I have heard no news of the outcome of the hearing. It was supposed to be about 1:30 today. Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 6, 2013)

Coyote said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I do not think Samer Issawi had a court date today,  this was the date I think he was supposed to be released following that 8 month sentence he was sentenced to unlawfully a month ago. But Israel chooses to act as a war criminal and unlawfully keep Samer detained. They are probably carrying out Nazi experiments on Samer right now, learned from the Nazis. Nazis will be Nazis, *what else is there to say!*
> ...



And how do you know what those monsters who are holding Samer Issawi are doing to him right now? Evil is not something only Hitler has embraced.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 6, 2013)

Coyote said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I do not think Samer Issawi had a court date today,  this was the date I think he was supposed to be released following that 8 month sentence he was sentenced to unlawfully a month ago. But Israel chooses to act as a war criminal and unlawfully keep Samer detained. They are probably carrying out Nazi experiments on Samer right now, learned from the Nazis. Nazis will be Nazis, *what else is there to say!*
> ...




   au contraire----sherri knows nazis----INTIMATELY


----------



## Coyote (Mar 6, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



It's possible you both do, by the comments and accusations flying around...but intimate knowledge isn't always accurate knowledge....a real let down when you wake up the next morning.


----------



## toastman (Mar 6, 2013)

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Comparing Jewish people or Israelis to Nazis has got to be one of the most disgusting things I have ever had to read or listen to. By doing so, Sherri is spitting on the graves of the millions of slaughtered Jews. It also shows how frustrated she is that Israel exists. 
But then again, Sherri has claimed that the Holocaust was fabricated and was mainly a hoax

So I ask you coyote, who is the real Nazi ?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 6, 2013)

I am not called to be silent in the face of evil, no matter who it is who is carrying out that evil. No person or nation gets a free pass to commit evil without consequences, without people of conscience speaking out against it!


----------



## Coyote (Mar 6, 2013)

toastman said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




I see a lot of pig-ignorant Nazi comparisons flying around thehse forums - whether it's from Sherri with her Zionist comparisons or whether it's from Israeli-supporters demonizing Palestinians.  Are you suggesting that Sherri is the only one with a warped outlook here?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am not called to be silent in the face of evil, no matter who it is who is carrying out that evil. No person or nation gets a free pass to commit evil without consequences, without people of conscience speaking out against it!



I agree.  But when you make ignorant comparisons to Nazi's - it destroys any credibility your position might have.  Seriously - there is NOTHING in the modern world that even comes close to what the Nazi's did.

That applies to the cheap Nazi comparisons by the Islamaphobes.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 6, 2013)

> Comparing Jewish people or Israelis or Arabs or Palestinians to Nazis has got to be one of the most disgusting things I have ever had to read or listen to. By doing so, Sherri is spitting on the graves of the millions of slaughtered Jews. It also shows how frustrated she is that Israel exists.
> But then again, Sherri has claimed that the Holocaust was fabricated and was mainly a hoax
> 
> So I ask you coyote, who is the real Nazi ?



Fixed it for you.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am not called to be silent in the face of evil, no matter who it is who is carrying out that evil. No person or nation gets a free pass to commit evil without consequences, without people of conscience speaking out against it!





  see above----anyone who read nazi literature   WAY BACK circa  1960 as I did ---
would recognize  sherri for the nazi slut she is------this stuff is not new to her--
she learned it as a baby.     Sherri is a typical  NOBLE   nazi slut


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 6, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Maryland said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


I wonder why Frau Sherri doesn't speak up about these childen.  Don't they matter to her, or she closes her eyes to it because the Jews are not involved.  I guess she doesn't consider what her friends do as being the face of evil.
Yemen should stop child executions, says Human Rights Watch | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Coyote (Mar 6, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Maryland said:
> ...



Perhaps because it has nothing to do with the topic, Herr Hossfly


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 6, 2013)

Coyote said:


> I agree.  But when you make ignorant comparisons to Nazi's - it destroys any credibility your position might have.  Seriously - there is NOTHING in the modern world that even comes close to what the Nazi's did.
> 
> That applies to the cheap Nazi comparisons by the Islamaphobes.


Oh really?  How do you think the whole Holocaust thing got started?  They didn't go jews into the ovens overnight.  It started by planting a racist seed in the minds of German citizens and scapegoating the jews for all the problems in their country.  The government keeps talking about it, then the German media starts running article after article about the jewish threat, then German citizens start believing this is a real problem, then the violence starts, then the acceptance of violence against jews begins, then the apartheid laws start getting enacted, then the whole thing takes off on its own momentum and all along, no one says anything to protest this movement. And the ones who do, get their ass kicked, killed, jailed, shouted down, etc.  And that just brings us up to 1939.

There are a lot of similarities between the way the nazis treated the jews in the beginning and the way the Israeli's treat the Palestinian's.  

You can't tell me there's any difference between the nazis treating the jews like they're sub-human and the Israeli's treating the Pals like they're sub-human.

The hate is identical!


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 6, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> see above----anyone who read nazi literature   WAY BACK circa  1960 as I did ---
> would recognize  sherri for the nazi slut she is------this stuff is not new to her--
> she learned it as a baby.     Sherri is a typical  NOBLE   nazi slut


If you don't have a valid argument, you discredit the source.


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 6, 2013)

toastman said:


> Comparing Jewish people or Israelis to Nazis has got to be one of the most disgusting things I have ever had to read or listen to.


If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck...



toastman said:


> By doing so, Sherri is spitting on the graves of the millions of slaughtered Jews.


Do you not realize that all these international laws Israel is in violation of, was created in response to the Holocaust?

So when you violate those laws, you make the lives of Holocaust victims to have died in vain.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 6, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I agree.  But when you make ignorant comparisons to Nazi's - it destroys any credibility your position might have.  Seriously - there is NOTHING in the modern world that even comes close to what the Nazi's did.
> ...



Historically - I agree, it starts the same way - whether it's the orchestrated anti-semitism of the Arab countries, the systemic dehumanization of the Palistinians or the Islamophobia of the western countries - it starts by broad brushing and demonizing a group of people.  But it doesn't  necessarily lead to Jews in ovens and that is a key difference.

It starts that way - but nothing in the modern world has taken the path that the Nazi's took.  I agree with calling out the bigots and the racists, and calling into question the practices in Israel's society that more closely resemble apartheid South Africa than a western-style society - but none of that even begins to approach the large scale systemic dehumanization and slaughter, medical experimentation, large scale starvation and eugenics of the Nazi regime - and not just towards Jews.  It just doesn't even come close and that is why I object to the constant cheap references.

The hate, while disgusting - stops short of "final solutions" and to make those comparisons is, imo - a slap in the face of the millions who suffered under the Nazi's.


----------



## toastman (Mar 6, 2013)

Coyote said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Comparing Jews or Israelis to Nazis is a lot more vulgar since they were the ones being slaughtered practically to the point of extinction


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 6, 2013)

Coyote said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Nothing is as bad as that and I don't think anything will ever get as bad as that.  

But the Israeli's are heading in that direction.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 6, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



I strongly disagree.  Apartheid society maybe.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 6, 2013)

the nazi holocaust thing got started about  300  AD   when Constantine 
become the emperor of the  holy roman empire----first reich.   It continued 
for the next  1700 years with people like sherri and is based on the 
issue of  "rejection of christ"  --specifically focused on jews with 
regard to the deicide myth.     Muslims have exceeded the REICHS in 
their genocides-----those genocides are related to rejection of 
 "AL NABI"    to wit muhummad.       Cortez killed Montezuma for 
a reason similar to  Isabella's  inquistion murder of jews----
Montezuma also rejected  "christ" -----then there were sectarian issues---
Cromwell  redefined  "christ"   and killed those who rejected his 
definition.      Without a Constantine---there would not  have been 
Adolf abu ali    and without  muhummad there would not have been 
al husseini.   Without  Constantine---there would not be sherri


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 6, 2013)

Coyote said:


> I strongly disagree.  Apartheid society maybe.


That's okay.  Disagreement is healthy part of communication.

And this is just another example of liberals disagreeing with other liberals.

Something you never see with conservatives disagreeing with other conservatives.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 7, 2013)

The attitude of nothing is as bad as that, the problem with that is it is that type of thinking that gives Israel a license to freely do whatever crimes she chooses with Impunity. Because nothing is as bad as what was done to Jews, they get a free pass to victimize. To a child unlawfully killed, that child is  just as dead whether he is  killed in a concentration camp in Europe or a concentration camp in Gaza. One killing is called a crime against humanity, the other self defense, collateral damage and whitewashed. I was thinking about that word whitewashing, Jesus used that word and it is interesting it was Jews in the land He was speaking about. How appropriate it truly is for His followers today to do just as He did and speak against whitewashing by present day Jews in Palestine!


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The attitude of nothing is as bad as that, the problem with that is it is that type of thinking that gives Israel a license to freely do whatever crimes she chooses with Impunity. Because nothing is as bad as what was done to Jews, they get a free pass to victimize. To a child unlawfully killed, that child is  just as dead whether he is  killed in a concentration camp in Europe or a concentration camp in Gaza. One killing is called a crime against humanity, the other self defense, collateral damage and whitewashed. I was thinking about that word whitewashing, Jesus used that word and it is interesting it was Jews in the land He was speaking about. How appropriate it truly is for His followers today to do just as He did and speak against whitewashing by present day Jews in Palestine!


A simple request, Frau Sherri. Do you happen to have any videos of the child genocide taken by Reuters, AP or UPI photographers? I've searched the internet for hours and can only find Pallywood productions with Palestinian actors portraying IDF soldiers. Where's the beef?


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 7, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> The attitude of nothing is as bad as that, the problem with that is it is that type of thinking that gives Israel a license to freely do whatever crimes she chooses with Impunity. Because nothing is as bad as what was done to Jews, they get a free pass to victimize. To a child unlawfully killed, that child is  just as dead whether he is  killed in a concentration camp in Europe or a concentration camp in Gaza. One killing is called a crime against humanity, the other self defense, collateral damage and whitewashed. I was thinking about that word whitewashing, Jesus used that word and it is interesting it was Jews in the land He was speaking about. How appropriate it truly is for His followers today to do just as He did and speak against whitewashing by present day Jews in Palestine!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNtSA88rQEE&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Palestinian prisoner smuggles sperm to wife - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7q6ruK1E6mY&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Samer Issawi is dying.. Sign the petition as a way of support.. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2013)

just let every person who collects guns and shoots at people 
out of jail if they decide not to eat-----great idea. 
Samer is a criminal who was correctly convicted of a serious 
crime.   His sentence was lighter  (if I remmeber correctly---some--
thing like 20 years) than if he had been convicted of the same crime 
in the USA -----lots of shit like him are in USA jails.   According to sherri 
they should all be released to the streets where they can shoot children 
in the head for allah, isa, and the rapist       There is one  I know right 
now eager to put a hole in another child's brain-----want his 
name and location   sherri?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am not called to be silent in the face of evil, no matter who it is who is carrying out that evil. No person or nation gets a free pass to commit evil without consequences, without people of conscience speaking out against it!


Funny, but I have yet to hear you call out the evil carried out by the Palestinians....In fact, all we hear from you on the matter......IS SILENCE!

Seriously, you're a whacked in the the head, hypocritical fuckin' lunatic, who has a lot of nerve invoking the name of Jesus in your twisted support of terrorist scum.


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 8, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I am not called to be silent in the face of evil, no matter who it is who is carrying out that evil. No person or nation gets a free pass to commit evil without consequences, without people of conscience speaking out against it!
> ...


Which side is transferring portions of its civilian population into territory it occupies?

"The Occupying Power shall not deport or transfer parts of its own civilian population into the territory it occupies."

Fourth Geneva Convention - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2013)

gee    12 criminals in Israeli jails are not eating and sherri 
has devoted her life to this  "cause".    She should check 
out  USA  jails----criminals do all kinds of odd things   
You can be sure that right now hundreds are searching 
around for odd bits of things to SHARPEN up and stick 
into each other-----and a few score are banging their 
heads against the metal bars.     Considering the fact that 
there are 20 million adult palis in Israeli jails and 100 
million kids-------12 does not seem to be a major issue in 
reference to   "APPETITE"     Sherri is more obsessed on 
the 12  non -eaters in Israel  than my mom was on my 
miniscule seven year old appetite.----she still talks about 
it at the age of 93----but she never made it a  NEWS ITEM


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...




  Georgie    It is not clear to me exactly what the law means----
   I have never heard of ANYONE being "DEPORTED"  --to 
   Gaza or the West Bank----   as to "transfer"---that sounds 
   like an active process as in   THE COPS SHOW UP---order people 
   into trucks and SHIP them over the border.  ---it seems to me 
   that any Israeli citizen living in the west bank ----went there 
   by his own volition.     When the USA  occupied  West Germany--
   we had WHOLE  military families living there and non military 
   families who were ancillary workers------that was not even by 
   THEIR OWN VOLITION---they got orders  (at least the active 
   duty people did----and the families went along)


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 8, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > I am not called to be silent in the face of evil, no matter who it is who is carrying out that evil. No person or nation gets a free pass to commit evil without consequences, without people of conscience speaking out against it!
> ...



You aer the one who would have been whipping the slaves and burning to death babies, in past Holocausts. 

No thanks, I do not want anything to do with your ilk!


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 8, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


About 4000 thousand Jews lived on the West Bank in 1970.
Close to 400,000 thousand do so today, all in violation of international law.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




so?    if you were honest you would make note of the fact that 
  prior to  1948----lots of jews lived in what is today 
  the 'west bank'-----and the jewish population of Jerusalem 
  included families that had been there for thousands of 
  years until a siege including  murder, rape and starvation 
  destroyed that population---the tiny remnant saved 
  in  1948 ----and religious shrines destroyed by your kith
  and kin.

  no border was recognized---only an ARMISTICE line---
  which was breached by your kith and kin in 1967

  try to focus on reality


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 8, 2013)

Speaking of abuse of prisoners, there was a prisoner who recently died in  PA detention. The prisoner was Ayman Samarah, age 40, he was being held on charges connected to a stabbing. He died in a Palestinian Authority jail in Jericho. According to a Jerusalem Post and Ma&#8217;an News Agency, the Palestinian attorney general ordered and launched an investigation into the death and an autopsy and Palestinian officials have said that Ayman Samarah, 40, was not tortured, but suffered from diabetes and high blood pressure. There are conflicting reports about whether he died in prison or in the hospital and the Post cites Palestinians in Jericho saying he was beaten by other prisoners. Families of prisoners have reportedly held a sit-in near the prison.

972 Magazine discusses how acts like this are discrediting the PA, who is more and more being seen by the Palestinian people as a collaborator with the Israeli Occupier of Palestine.  

"Additionally, the more Palestinian Authority institutions mimic the worst methods of the Israeli occupation, the more it will be discredited in the eyes of Palestinians, if it isn&#8217;t already. Many Palestinians already view the PA as the outsourcing contractors for the Israeli security establishment &#8211; in other words, collaborators."

Prisoner?s death in Palestinian jail highlights violations, loss of legitimacy | +972 Magazine

Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BT8eiN7khwg]Expose AIPAC in solidarity with Palestinian hunger strikers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2013)

both the post by sherri and the article she cites are 
virtually meaningless.   The whole bottom line is that 
she and her kith and kin exploit just about any happen-
stance including deaths of unknown etiology.  

  ADULT SUDDEN DEATH SYNDROME---is a real entity 
       in medical science ---in the case of  ---the recent 
       "Arafat  J. "  person-----the islamo nazis have started 
       their dance whilst the autopsy remains uncompleted

       regarding the PA  prison death---there is no evidence 
       of foul play----just conjecture


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 8, 2013)

Palestinian journalists and cartoonists remain targets of Israeli unlawful detentions, unlawfully imprisoned  by the Occupier of Palestine, unlawfully subjected to unlawful administrative detentions that violate intl law.

Palestinian cartoonist Mohammad Sabaanehs detention extended

"Update from friends and supporters of Palestinian cartoonist Mohammad Sabaaneh, who is being held under interrogation since February 16: A military court in the city of Ashkelon extended the detention of Mohammad Sabaaneh, a Palestinian cartoonist for Al-Hayat al-Jadida, for a second time, Sabaaneh was arrested on February 16 while crossing the Allenby Bridge checkpoint from Jordan. His detention was originally extended for nine days on February 20. The cartoonists lawyer appealed the extension and requested permission to see the journalist, in what would be the first time since the arrest."


Samidoun: Palestinian Prisoner Solidarity Network » Palestinian cartoonist Mohammad Saba?aneh?s detention extended







Sherri


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 8, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


You would have them punished for reproducing and multiplying prodigiously? What else are they supposed to do on cold winter nights? Have a heart, Dr Grinch.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 8, 2013)

When Israel decides to administratively detain a journalist or cartoonist, their entire families become targets of unlawful detentions. 





> Thamer Saba&#8217;aneh,  37, the brother of detained Palestinian cartoonist Mohammad Saba&#8217;aneh and a researcher for Ahrar association that supports Palestinian prisoners, was detained on March 4, when his home was invaded in a nighttime raid by Israeli occupation soldiers.
> 
> Mohammad Saba&#8217;aneh was detained on February 16 as he returned to Palestine from Jordan. His detention has been extended several times for further interrogation. A popular cartoonist, Saba&#8217;aneh&#8217;s supporters have created a facebook group to draw attention to his case





Samidoun: Palestinian Prisoner Solidarity Network » Thamer Saba?aneh, prisoner activist and brother of detained cartoonist, arrested


It is not just unlawful detentions that Palestinian journalists and cartoonists are subjected to or unlawful detentions of family members, we saw in November entire families become targets to bomb and targets to kill. Here is a baby deliberately targeted and killed by Israel in November in Gaza, the 11 month old baby boy of a BBC Palestinian journalist living in Gaza. 






Sherri


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2013)

I remember that case----he had crossed into Jordan and was 
tracked providing   some terrrorist groups holed up in 
jordan with pictures of good places to bomb. ----and was nabbed as he crossed back into the west bank over the 
allenby bridge.    His silly cartoons are not an issue


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O05UZNB1nA&feature=youtu.be]Bil'in Weekly Demo 08.03.2013 By Haitham Khatib - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> When Israel decides to administratively detain a journalist or cartoonist, their entire families become targets of unlawful detentions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More on the Israeli murder of the Palestinian baby depicted in the Photo above, the killing was not in Jordan:

"Just to give you an idea of what theyre laughing at, here are photos of children that Israel has killed or wounded in the last two days:

Omar Misharawi, 11-months-old

This picture of 11-month-old Omar Masharawi was published by the Washington Post. Omar was killed by an Israeli airstrike in Gaza yesterday."

Here is the other child who was murdered by Israel, whose photo is depicted in that article, another child murdered in Gaza, not Jordan.






Israel supporters (and IDF officials) proudly display their bigotry on Twitter (UPDATED) | Mondoweiss

Sherri


----------



## toastman (Mar 8, 2013)

THESE are children deliberately targeted by terrorist, you Nazi Slut !


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 8, 2013)

Samers Daily Schedule  M-F

0600    5 mile morning run

0800    Torture period - 100 lashes

1000    Personal time -  write memoirs

1200    Job interview -   creation of TV cooking show

1400    Torture period - thumbscrews and broom behind knees squat

1600    Answer fan mail(Tweets and Facebook)

1800    Torture period - Waterboarding (15 minutes)

2000    Soccer practice



Samers Daily Blog

We are fighting for all Palestinians | Samer Issawi | Comment is free | The Guardian


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 8, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Samers Daily Schedule  M-F
> 
> 0600    5 mile morning run
> 
> ...



But the article you provided a link for says none of what you claim it says here in this post! Why must you lie about Palestinian Freedom Fighter Samer Issawi?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 8, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Samers Daily Schedule  M-F
> 
> 0600    5 mile morning run
> 
> ...


1. Daily schedule

2. Daily blog

Different subjects

No sense of humor

 Sherri, I honestly have pity for you.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 8, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Samers Daily Schedule  M-F
> ...



I do not make fun of men starving themselves for justice. It is not something to laugh about. Martyrdom is a deep subject. I wish a Muslim would explain their views about Martyrdom to me, I keep asking people and they cannot answer my questions. I want to understand the difference in ideas about Martyrdom between Christianity and Islam. And I am not interested in lies just thrown out there to demonize people with. Why can't anyone seriously answer my questions?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I am reading this article that seems to shed some light on my questions. THE CONCEPT OF MARTYRDOM IN ISLAM I conclude the concept Martyrdom means essentially the same thing in Christianity and Islam, after discussing it with my husband.

Sherri

shahada is becoming a shahid, iran iraq war dying for cause of Allah.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Samers Daily Schedule  M-F
> ...



   Hossfly    it is not her fault---its the culture     If you watch Footage 
of nazi germany----pre world war II---at the meetings of nazis and 
the big rallies ----no one is laughing---there is a kind of orgiastic fervent 
worship of  Der Fuhrer----amongst the women----but that's the only 
 "joy"
 at the end---the only time nazis laugh is when they are forced 
 thru concentration camps ---then a few laugh

   In mosques---there are no jokes----the sermons are very serious 
   centering on the fact that  'kaffirin'  are liars---perverters---and 
   seeking to  "destroy islam"----no eating, no dancing and no 
   actual singing except a bit of chanting  "death to _______"

   Baptist churches are entirely different----lots of singing and 
   sorta dancing ---and a kind of joyous laughter ---no actual 
   humor needed

in general ---islamo nazism is inherently dark----in 
a very pervasive way-----the only real smiles happen 
when there is something to  CELEBRATE----like a big
deadly  terrorist action----In 1967---there were lots of 
BIG SMILES at the end of May and beginning of June--
then they vanished.    On 9-11-01---HUGE SMILES ---
and even dancing


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Why not watch those kiddie cartoons shown to the Palestinian kids so you can get a good idea of martyrdom in the Muslim world.  And, of course, you could always ask your partner his views on martyrdom since he was brought up as a Muslim in Iran.   By the way, have you ever signed the Voice of the Martyrs' petition for that Christian woman, Asia Bibi.  I would think that as a "good Christian woman" you would have been anxious to sign it.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Many Christians would certainly disagree with you that the concept of martyrdom is the same in Islam as it is in Christianity.

The Meaning of Martyrdom for Christians and Muslims

Muslim and Christian Martyrdom - Desiring God


----------



## toastman (Mar 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



If an adult wants to be a martyr, that's fine. But why do they teach it to their kids?? Kids are pure innocent ! I'll never understand this way of humanity.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2013)

for the record---sherri lied in the name of  allah, isa, and the rapist dog

she cited some stuff on  "mondelweiss"   which she claims 
reveals israelis   laughing and mocking about arab/muslim 
children who were killed in war .    In fact her citation reveals 
no such stuff-----its only allusion to  "joking" ---are jokes about 
the filthy scum who blow their stinking asses to hell for the 
honor of serving their  "gods"   by murdering jewish babies.   
    or---simpy the mocking of terrorist pigs----

Mocking filth is one of the ways its victims survive it----long 
ago I read an article on  humor---which included the line --
Jewish humor was born in the rubble of pogroms   
    (the kind sherri's kith and kin like)

you never know what might offend a person----sherri is 
the kind of person who would be offended if her hero  
adolf abu ali----was the butt of humor


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 9, 2013)

toastman said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Martyrdom taught is submission to God. Christianity, die to self and live for Christ.  Islam, submit to God. It is not the teachings of the religion that is the problem.


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Martyrdom ENCOURAGES DEATH ! People who promote Martyrdom are in favor of death over LIFE. How do you think Jesus would feel about that?


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 9, 2013)

What would Jesus say about the millions of Iraqis who have been maimed, murdered, and displaced by the USA in the name of Holy Profit$?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 9, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> What would Jesus say about the millions of Iraqis who have been maimed, murdered, and displaced by the USA in the name of Holy Profit$?




georgie---you are shallow as always.   There is no question that war 
galvanizes some businesses---so does illicit sex----and drug addiction--
undertakers make money out of DEATH.    HOWEVER---your 
conspiracy theory mind is micro-dimensional ---no--there is not 
a group of men in silk suits orchestrating wars for profits --nor 
is there such a group orchestration economic recssions or 
droughts and famines for profit-----when it rains--umbrella 
sales do rise-----but there is no super-duper  umbrella magnate 
up there SEEDING CLOUDS--------

It is true that  WAR  is mediated mostly by economic considerations--
Germany was certainly galvanized by a WORLD WIDE 
depression-----but no----that tiny oligarchy  ZOG---did 
not orchestrate the economic depression----like rain---economic 
depressions ----HAPPEN


----------



## toastman (Mar 9, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> What would Jesus say about the millions of Iraqis who have been maimed, murdered, and displaced by the USA in the name of Holy Profit$?



You're right, they should have left Saddam as the dictator to continue torturing his people


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 9, 2013)

toastman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > What would Jesus say about the millions of Iraqis who have been maimed, murdered, and displaced by the USA in the name of Holy Profit$?
> ...




 george is nothing new-----advocates of ADOLF ABU ALI----wrote his 
 stuff in the  1930s and even thereafter


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 9, 2013)

toastman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > What would Jesus say about the millions of Iraqis who have been maimed, murdered, and displaced by the USA in the name of Holy Profit$?
> ...


So your solution for all dictators who torture some of their people involves bombing civilian infrastructure like water treatment plants and then imposing sanctions that guarantee the deaths of hundreds of thousands of children?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 9, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...




   oh gee-----you believed that  FAMINE LIE?      you are dumber 
   than I thought.    Saddam was a  BAATHIST  ---like Nasser and 
   like Assad        Kuwait was Saddam's Sudenten land and he 
   did have the support of    CHAMBERLAIN CLONES      Saddam's 
   agenda was   CALIPHATE  in the same way  Adolf's was  
   REICH.    Well---actually you are probably not dumb---just 
   another sherri type     REICH/CALIPHATE  isa respecter


----------



## Coyote (Mar 9, 2013)

*
Danger: this thread is at severe risk of being derailed.  
Please note the location of the exits (blinking red signs).  Your seat cushion can, in the event of an emergency, function as a flotation device.

In order to avoid a complete derailment into Badlands and associated meltdowns, lets get back on topic which, for the uninformed...is not Iraq, Saddam or Nazis.  *​


----------



## kvetch (Mar 9, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


hello shalom rosie sweetie from your very happy devoted MAMZER in pune india....near bombay

only just got the internet here and no email as yet

no clue about what's happened in the last 2 months ......too busy but never ever forgot you all

will tune in when i can.....still busy with shekel stuff

love you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 9, 2013)

Coyote said:


> *
> Danger: this thread is at severe risk of being derailed.
> Please note the location of the exits (blinking red signs).  Your seat cushion can, in the event of an emergency, function as a flotation device.
> 
> In order to avoid a complete derailment into Badlands and associated meltdowns, lets get back on topic which, for the uninformed...is not Iraq, Saddam or Nazis.  *​


Nice toy you picked up at Toys R Us, Coyote.  One question though.  Do you think into this thread should be thrown Jesus constantly and the similarity of martyrdom between the Christians and Muslims?  I would think these would be subjects that would appear on a forum where people are discussing different religions.  I am wondering why, out of 63l posts in this particular thread where Jesus has been mentioned in many of these posts, you don't seem to have a problem with that.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 9, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



No.  I don't.  It's one of the reasons I requested that we get back on topic.



> I would think these would be subjects that would appear on a forum where people are discussing different religions.  I am wondering why, out of 63l posts in this particular thread where Jesus has been mentioned in many of these posts, you don't seem to have a problem with that.



It's not the point of mentioning Jesus - it's how many posts pile on to derail the topic.  A post here or there doesn't derail a thread.

 I could simply go and delete a bunch of posts, but I would rather not.

I should also point out I don't read through 631 posts.  I don't have the time.  But when someone starts reporting posts, then that alerts me to take a look at the thread and, I DO NOT read through the whole blasted thread - if I had to, I would just move it to the Badlands.  Comprehende?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 9, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


What a cop-out.  If hunger strikers are being discussed, there is no reason to drag in Jesus or what the Bible says and of course to start in discussing martyrdom of Muslims and Christians which was brought up just the other day.  Nobody said you have to read every post, but surely you couldn't have missed all of those about which I am talking.  Comprende?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 9, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I'm not sure what your angst is about.  I don't want to delete a whole bunch of posts.  It makes more sense to remind people to get back on topic then it does to go back and delete off topic stuff when it's gotten that far. I agree with your basic premise.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 10, 2013)

I am reading this, from yesterday, February 9, 2013, on the Facebook Free Samer Issawi Campaign Page.

"Update: Palestinian hunger striker Samer Issawi has rejected an Israeli offer of deportation in exchange for his release from prison, saying : "We are fighting for the return of Palestinian refugees not to increase their numbers." (Day 230) of his hunger strike, Victory or Death. 


Via: Shireen Issawi"

The Free Samer Issawi Campaign | Facebook

Israel has a long history of deportations of Palestinians, acts that The Fourth Geneva Convention ideintifies as war crimes.

Sherri


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Nooooo, I would have been battling alonside the north, and putting as many rounds down range as possible against the Nazi fucks, the way I did against middle eastern terrorist fucks.

And, fact of the matter is, you non-christian whackjob....I had the distinct pleasure of training alongside elements of the IDF, who are some of the most professional, and proficient foreign warriors I trained alongside.... I would have been honored to fight alongside them if the need had ever arisen, you slapdick clown.


----------



## ima (Mar 10, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Did you all go out and shoot little arab kids throwing rocks? Was it fun?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 10, 2013)

ima said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Yes, Frau Ima, let's look at little Arab kids throwing rocks.  They sure look like they are having fun.  Can you imagine how the cops here in America or any country for that matter would respond to this?
Stoning Innocent Israelis ? They Want Peace? | Israel Video Network


----------



## georgephillip (Mar 10, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


They probably wouldn't murder unarmed children tending their sheep, shit-stain.
Ask Gabby (OR AIPAC) for details.

"Another of the victims was a 14-year old boy who was critically injured when he was shot in the head while collecting rubble near where Abu Hashish was tending his sheep.&#8221; /12/

"The stories go on and on.

"Gabrielle Giffords

"Ironically, the American Congresswoman recently so tragically shot in the head has been extremely close to the Israel lobby, which has played a critical role in enabling the tragedies sketched above. 

"The American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) works year after year to ensure that the approximately $7-8 million per day of American tax to Israel /13/ keeps flowing regardless of how many civilians its troops kill."

Shot in the Head » Counterpunch: Tells the Facts, Names the Names 

How many civilians have you killed?


----------



## Lipush (Mar 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I am reading this, from yesterday, February 9, 2013, on the Facebook Free Samer Issawi Campaign Page.
> 
> "Update: Palestinian hunger striker Samer Issawi has rejected an Israeli offer of deportation in exchange for his release from prison, saying : "We are fighting for the return of Palestinian refugees not to increase their numbers." (Day 230) of his hunger strike, Victory or Death.
> 
> ...



So let the terrorist starve.

No way we will let him, or any of his friends, forsake our children


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 10, 2013)

That sonofabitch isn't dead yet? He's a fraud.


----------



## Lipush (Mar 10, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## irosie91 (Mar 10, 2013)

No thanks---I have listened to thousands of stories told by 
prisoners ----and wasted hundreds of thousands of hours 
 CAREFULLY and meticulously  investigating their flamboyantly 
described  "symptoms"        such a waste---they endanger 
real injured persons by taking up time and resources with their 
idiot lies.    I have also faced off against idiot lawyers advocating  for filthy liars ----and idiot lawyers trying to 
insist really injured people  ARE THE LIARS


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 10, 2013)

I have no ability to give Humanity to those who  lack it! What is sad about that is they miss out by not having compassion for the hurting of others, they are the losers here! And I am blessed to have this opportunity to know of the suffering of these prisoners, to see the Injustices imposed on them, to have the opportunity to care about their plight and to speak about all of this. I am blessed by knowing them.  I was listening to a blind prisoner detained and tortured for years. I was listening to a woman prisoner tortured through her love for a cat. Sadism belongs to Occupiers in Occupations, they know all about that. Sadism, the Zionist way of life exposed through these stories of prisoners and their unlawful detentions!


----------



## Lipush (Mar 10, 2013)

You have no problem with suffering of Jews, scumbag.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I have no ability to give Humanity to those who  lack it! What is sad about that is they miss out by not having compassion for the hurting of others, they are the losers here! And I am blessed to have this opportunity to know of the suffering of these prisoners, to see the Injustices imposed on them, to have the opportunity to care about their plight and to speak about all of this. I am blessed by knowing them.  I was listening to a blind prisoner detained and tortured for years. I was listening to a woman prisoner tortured through her love for a cat. Sadism belongs to Occupiers in Occupations, they know all about that. Sadism, the Zionist way of life exposed through these stories of prisoners and their unlawful detentions!




   The above filth from an   "ISA RESPECTER"   whose very own kith and 
kin have comitted  the OVERWHELMING MAJORITY of genocides--
including murder by OBSCENE TORTURE/MUTILATION in the name 
of allah, isa and the rapist whose ass she licks.  -----in the ENTIRE 
HISTORY OF THE HUMAN SPECIES ON PLANET EARTH

SADIST DOGS AND SLUTS ALL-----from their cheering at mass 
torture executions to their tossing infants into the flames 
of the  AUTO DE FE   all the way to their wigging their stinking 
asses and ULULATING for joy when their brothers slit 
the throats of infants----IN HONOR OF  allah, isa and the rapist

it works so hard to give  "get out of jail free passes for its 
fellow sadists ----so they can murder for the DELIGHT of 
their ass licking slutty fans


----------



## Wicked Jester (Mar 10, 2013)

ima said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


No, we didn't, fuckstain.....And, I can't even begin to count in pounds, the amount of candy we handed out to both Iraqi and Afghani children along the way......Reese's pieces, Snickers bars, and Twix seemed to be their favorites, btw....Dumbass!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 10, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



One million lives lost, was the candy really worth the loss of 1 million lives?


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


Wouldn't it be nice if those Muslims didn't hate to see democracies in their countries so that they wouldn't have murdered so many of their fellow Muslims?  I wonder if Frau Sherri, being a woman herself, ever fears for what is going to happen to the women when our troops leave Afghanistan.

Afghan women worry: Who will protect our rights after the U.S. is gone? ? MSNBC


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Mar 10, 2013)

"Breaking News: The 'Israeli' Ofer Court sets a hearing on 21/03/2013 to consider the request of the military persecution to sentence Samer Issawi for 30 years in prison. Samer might decide to boycott the hearings of the racist Ofer Military Court and will continue his open hunger strike. He has been on hunger strike for 231 consecutive days despite his critical health condition at Kaplan hospital.

Via: Shireen Issawi"

The Free Samer Issawi Campaign | Facebook

Sherri


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 10, 2013)

that is about the kind of senence that disgusting criminal would have gotten in a 
US  court-----he was convicted of several episodes of attempted murder using 
fire arms and also harboring a cache of weapons with intention of using them in 
terrorist actions---


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "Breaking News: The 'Israeli' Ofer Court sets a hearing on 21/03/2013 to consider the request of the military persecution to sentence Samer Issawi for 30 years in prison. Samer might decide to boycott the hearings of the racist Ofer Military Court and will continue his open hunger strike. He has been on hunger strike for 231 consecutive days despite his critical health condition at Kaplan hospital.
> 
> Via: Shireen Issawi"
> 
> ...


"Alas! Poor Samer, I knew him well."
~~Peabody


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> "Breaking News: The 'Israeli' Ofer Court sets a hearing on 21/03/2013 to consider the request of the military persecution to sentence Samer Issawi for 30 years in prison. Samer might decide to boycott the hearings of the racist Ofer Military Court and will continue his open hunger strike. He has been on hunger strike for 231 consecutive days despite his critical health condition at Kaplan hospital.
> 
> Via: Shireen Issawi"
> 
> ...


Do you mean to tell us, Frau Sherri, that you haven't set up a Facebook page to free Asia Bibi, that Christian woman who has been held so long in a Pakistani prison for allegedly committing blasphemy?  I would think a "good Christian woman" like you would be concerned enough about her to set up a Facebook page or at least some petition to get her freed.  Perhaps you are also posting on other forums about her and we just are not aware of it.  Is that the case?


----------



## ima (Mar 11, 2013)

Wicked Jester said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



So it was a secret plot to destroy their teeth and their ability to feed themselves? Or you just didn't know any better?


----------

